# Attendances....



## Jamie Wyatt (May 5, 2014)

With an average of 667 we finished the 38th best supported Non League Club...

Ahead of Sutton and Bromley who finished 2nd and 3rd in the Conference South....

http://www.nonleaguematters.co.uk/global/attendances/


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 5, 2014)

im sure editor will be on his way in a minute...


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (May 5, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> im sure editor will be on his way in a minute...



Why?


----------



## editor (May 5, 2014)

I'm baffled too!


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 5, 2014)

I saw it was in the Dulwich Hamlet forum!!! Aint that your team ed?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Joe K (May 5, 2014)

Can anyone - and by 'anyone' I almost certainly mean Mishi - explain a bit about the context for that massive crowd v. Enfield in 1995/96? Notice we finished 5th in the Premier that season, so was it a game where we had a chance of going top? Or is it a misprint? 

(Interesting - for me - D-team coincidence there, as Darlington also finished 5th in 95/96, this time in the old Division Three.)


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (May 6, 2014)

Joe K said:


> Can anyone - and by 'anyone' I almost certainly mean Mishi - explain a bit about the context for that massive crowd v. Enfield in 1995/96? Notice we finished 5th in the Premier that season, so was it a game where we had a chance of going top? Or is it a misprint?
> 
> (Interesting - for me - D-team coincidence there, as Darlington also finished 5th in 95/96, this time in the old Division Three.)



From memory (which isn't great) we was in with a chance of going up right until last week or two, with Frank Murphy as Manager and if I am not mixing up my seasons we would have had Paul Whitmarsh, Joe Odegbami and Willie Lillington in our side, I think we might have had a 1000+ for Yeovil Town at home too!!

Frank the only manager as good as Gavin for us, entertaining football but best of all he run a pub!! ;-)


----------



## Joe K (May 6, 2014)

Cheers, Jamie. Didn't know Lillington had stuck around for so long - he's pictured, I think, with the Dulwich side who won promotion in my 1992 Non-League yearbook (why I had this aged 11 I have no idea) but I didn't realise he was in the mid-nineties team as well.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (May 6, 2014)

As I said mate, one season rolls in to another in my memory, but I think he left and came back at some stage!!

Pink Panther is the man for these sort of question really!! ;-)


----------



## Pink Panther (May 7, 2014)

Joe K said:


> Can anyone - and by 'anyone' I almost certainly mean Mishi - explain a bit about the context for that massive crowd v. Enfield in 1995/96? Notice we finished 5th in the Premier that season, so was it a game where we had a chance of going top? Or is it a misprint?
> 
> (Interesting - for me - D-team coincidence there, as Darlington also finished 5th in 95/96, this time in the old Division Three.)





Jamie Wyatt said:


> From memory (which isn't great) we was in with a chance of going up right until last week or two, with Frank Murphy as Manager and if I am not mixing up my seasons we would have had Paul Whitmarsh, Joe Odegbami and Willie Lillington in our side, I think we might have had a 1000+ for Yeovil Town at home too!!
> 
> Frank the only manager as good as Gavin for us, entertaining football but best of all he run a pub!! ;-)


There was a similar five or six horse race for the championship to this season, but without one team pulling clear like Wealdstone did.  Enfield were a big club in those days (the original one, not Enfield Town who we played this season), we played them near the end of the season on a Saturday afternoon and they brought about 400-500 supporters.  If we'd played Maidstone at a similar stage of this season on a Saturday we could have had a similar sized crowd.

I think Hayes eventually won the league from Enfield by a goal difference of one!  We finished fifth (6 points behind the champions) with Borehamwood 3rd and Yeovil Town 4th.  Like this season we fell away in the final few weeks.  We had 60 points after 27 games, but took only another 20 from the final 15 matches.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 7, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> There was a similar five or six horse race for the championship to this season, but without one team pulling clear like Wealdstone did.  Enfield were a big club in those days (the original one, not Enfield Town who we played this season), we played them near the end of the season on a Saturday afternoon and they brought about 400-500 supporters.  If we'd played Maidstone at a similar stage of this season on a Saturday we could have had a similar sized crowd.
> 
> I think Hayes eventually won the league from Enfield by a goal difference of one!  We finished fifth (6 points behind the champions) with Borehamwood 3rd and Yeovil Town 4th.  Like this season we fell away in the final few weeks.  We had 60 points after 27 games, but took only another 20 from the final 15 matches.


  I was told a number of years later, that the season collapsed after a nameless Club official, who I won't name, as this is anecdotal, confirmed by three players of that team mind, that went into the chaging room before a home game, while the team talk was taking place, stood and listened, then said something along the lines of "It's not worth bothering, we can't go up with our ground anyway"...bearing in mind there was no Conference North & South in existence, and ground gradings were thus higher for the top National division.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 8, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I was told a number of years later, that the season collapsed after a nameless Club official, who I won't name, as this is anecdotal, confirmed by three players of that team mind, that went into the chaging room before a home game, while the team talk was taking place, stood and listened, then said something along the lines of "It's not worth bothering, we can't go up with our ground anyway"...bearing in mind there was no Conference North & South in existence, and ground gradings were thus higher for the top National division.


 The other factor that didn't help was that Joe Odegbami - an incredible player who was as vital to that team, if not more so, than Erhun to the current one - got injured around about the time our form began to dip.  He came back towards the end (I recall him coming off the bench for that Enfield game, which ended in a 1-1 draw after we'd scored inside the first five minutes) but was clearly nowhere near fully fit and a shadow of the player who had masterminded our fantastic results over the first two thirds of the season.

Joe was part of the legendary "Whits, Joe and Willie" forward line, along with Paul Whitmarsh and Willie Lillington.  That team was essentially a fairly ordinary decent side playing functional football, but with fantastic forwards who could just destroy opponents in the final third.

Joeseph Oluwole Odegbami  (Known as Joe to Hamlet fans but "Wole" generally was a Nigeria intedrnational who played top division football in several European countries.   Apparently his wife was a senior diplomat and when she was posted to London he moved with her and ended up playing for the Hamlet.  He was a magical player:  around 6' in height, wiry and slightly round-shouldered.  Like Erhun he wasn't exceptionally fast in a foot race, but just had that supreme touch and balance, and ability to lose markers with subtle changes of pace and direction.  A couple of references:

http://www.footballdatabase.eu/football.joueurs.wole.odegbami.30526.en.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wole_Odegbami

Paul Whitmarsh was a small, quick, terrier-like striker and a deadly finisher; a bit like a stronger and more reliable version of Frankie Sawyer.

Willie Lillington was a classic centre forward who had everything but pace, otherwise he'd surely have been a pro:  hard as nails, superb header of a ball with that ability to "hang in the air" and almost rotate in mid-air to place his headers beyond the keeper's reach; great touch and vision with the ability to score from all manner of improbably angles with either foot.  Absolute legend as both a player and a bloke.


----------



## Joe K (May 8, 2014)

Cheers for all that Jamie, Mishi and TPP. I remember Enfield being a big side - they went down from the Conference the year Darlo won it* and, when I first followed football, it always seemed to be assumed they'd be back. Would they have avoided what happened to them in the end if they'd gone up instead of Hayes that season?

* The same season that Darlo went to Fisher and the latter had loads of 'extra' supporters who'd taken the day off from a nearby club, mentioning no names, to come and beat up northerners. Some people from Darlo are still traumatised by that day, I believe.


----------



## Ron Merlin (May 8, 2014)

> I remember Enfield being a big side - they went down from the Conference the year Darlo won it* and, when I first followed football, it always seemed to be assumed they'd be back. Would they have avoided what happened to them in the end if they'd gone up instead of Hayes that season?



Arguable, but most at Enfield think the writing was already on the wall by then. The previous season Enfield were denied promotion to the conference because of "financial irregularities". Something wrong withe accounts... All became clear later when the chairman sold the ground to pay for debts. That was the beginning of the end for Enfield in the eyes of many, the loss of Southbury Road marking the - err - end of the end.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 14, 2014)

What are Altona FC (our sister team in Germany) attendances like - I saw one game had 450 ? ground capacity 5,000


----------



## pompeydunc (May 15, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> What are Altona FC (our sister team in Germany) attendances like - I saw one game had 450 ? ground capacity 5,000


 
One for all to nah to answer.  There were 250 there on Sunday...plus about 10 dogs, but 2000 for the recent cup semi-final.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (May 15, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> One for all to nah to answer.  There were 250 there on Sunday...plus about 10 dogs, but 2000 for the recent cup semi-final.



There was just over 700 when I was there in March!


----------



## all to nah (May 15, 2014)

In this season we had 9592 spectators in the first 16 leaguematches at home. There's one game left and we need 608 for 600 in the middle. That's quite good for us. We're top of the league in that case and the last years attendences were 488, 465, 460, 488 and 763 (the last one 4th division at Victorias ground).



pompeydunc said:


> One for all to nah to answer.  There were 250 there on Sunday...plus about 10 dogs, but 2000 for the recent cup semi-final.



Yes, I'm sorry - that was definitely the worst attendence this season. But the match itself (third playing second) was great, wasn't it?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 15, 2014)

all to nah said:


> In this season we had 9592 spectators in the first 16 leaguematches at home. There's one game left and we need 608 for 600 in the middle. That's quite good for us. We're top of the league in that case and the last years attendences were 488, 465, 460, 488 and 763 (the last one 4th division at Victorias ground).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sorry - that was definitely the worst attendence this season. But the match itself (third playing second) was great, wasn't it?


 Like pompeydunc a lot of locals were probably more interested in the St. Pauli game..


----------



## pompeydunc (May 15, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Like pompeydunc a lot of locals were probably more interested in the St. Pauli game..



... But Daniel and Jan buying me more beer detained me for all the Altona game... The generous bullies...


----------



## pompeydunc (May 15, 2014)

all to nah said:


> In this season we had 9592 spectators in the first 16 leaguematches at home. There's one game left and we need 608 for 600 in the middle. That's quite good for us. We're top of the league in that case and the last years attendences were 488, 465, 460, 488 and 763 (the last one 4th division at Victorias ground).



More importantly you need 1730 to average 666.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 26, 2014)

Reported that Dulwich Hamlet attendances last season were up a staggering 36.5%


----------



## all to nah (May 26, 2014)

If you're interested: Altona 93 ended with a league-attendance of 607 in the middle.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 26, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Reported that Dulwich Hamlet attendances last season were up a staggering 36.5%



Total Ryman League attendances across all clubs were also well up (about 27%): http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/soham...-league-attendances-up-in-201314-1226564.html (not sure why this is on the Soham Town Rangers page but there you go). 

We were the highest percentage increase I think (apart from Thamesmead whose crowd went from 60 to 100 or something like that) but in general it looks like there's a real appetite for grass roots football at the moment.


----------



## steeplejack (May 26, 2014)

great to see, some good attendances in there.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 26, 2014)

A Bromley fan at work was asking me last night how we had boosted crowds so much. I beckoned him closer. _No no, closer still_. His head was almost touching mine. _No, cloooser my boy._ I was nearly choking on his musty stench of suburbia, but I maintained. _Closer... CLOSER!_ And then I whispered, "We rub our nipples."


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 26, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> A Bromley fan at work was asking me last night how we had boosted crowds so much. I beckoned him closer. _No no, closer still_. His head was almost touching mine. _No, cloooser my boy._ I was nearly choking on his musty stench of suburbia, but I maintained. _Closer... CLOSER!_ And then I whispered, "We rub our nipples."


 But would we rub each others nipples... (Ooh, gone too far?)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 8, 2014)

so what will be the attendance on Saturday against Harrow

first home game of the season last year was against Lowestoft

*Attendance: 542*


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 8, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> so what will be the attendance on Saturday against Harrow
> 
> first home game of the season last year was against Lowestoft
> 
> *Attendance: 389*



Should be 600+ hopefully. There was close to 389 on Tuesday and it should be well over that.


----------



## EDC (Aug 8, 2014)

To go along the Garethwrexy route how about a score prediction too?

Were there really 389 there Tuesday?  Does that include the missing Tooting fans ticket?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 8, 2014)

373 on Tuesday officially.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 8, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet highest home attendance of the season in 1991-92 was against Tooting & Mitcham

241

we got 373 in a pre season friendly in August 2014


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 8, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet beat Kingstonians 1-0 in the F.A. Amateur Cup semi-final, at Selhurst Park,
March 1932
attendance 27,840

(then a record attendance for an amateur game)


In the final of the F.A Amateur Cup - Dulwich Hamlet beat Marine 7-1 in front of 22,000 16th April 1932 on a treacherous muddy Upton Park (see archive film)

http://www.itnsource.com/shotlist/BHC_RTV/1932/01/01/BGT407170079/BGT407170079-0


----------



## Ludo (Aug 8, 2014)

EDC said:


> To go along the Garethwrexy route how about a score prediction too?



Garethwrexy's predictions are one of my favourite dulwich things. I predict attendance 666 and snow at half time.


----------



## G Man (Aug 9, 2014)

if Gareth Wrexy ever discovers urban we're all fucked though. Dulwich to win 7-6 after being 6-0 down at HT and surviving a nuclear apocalypse.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 9, 2014)

CORRECTION

first home game of the season last year was against Lowestoft

*Attendance: 542*


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 9, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> CORRECTION
> 
> first home game of the season last year was against Lowestoft
> 
> *Attendance: 542*



I'm going to amend my guess to about 750 then. I expect it to be well up on last year for sure.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 9, 2014)

ATTENDANCE: *Dulwich Hamlet* v Harrow Borough - 607


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 9, 2014)

Attendance Record Today ! 

607 in attendance for the Dulwich Hamlet v Harrow game today, probably highest first home game attendance for 40 plus years

Compared to Conference South - only two clubs got higher gates 
Wealdstone 706
Chelmsford 675

and only 3 in Conference North

Gates always start slowly due to summer holidays etc - and build

Attendance opening game 2013 was 542

Well done to everyone spreading the word


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 10, 2014)

G Man said:


> if Gareth Wrexy ever discovers urban we're all fucked though. Dulwich to win 7-6 after being 6-0 down at HT and surviving a nuclear apocalypse.


 Why? Do you know him? Or are Dulwich Hamlet fans who enjoy participating in forms, despite not being the most articulate, and having mild learning difficulties, not allowed on this forum?


----------



## G Man (Aug 10, 2014)

Anyone is welcome on any forum. If Gareth Wrexy ends up here then welcome to him. If he comes to a Dulwich game I'll shake his hand and have a chat.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 21, 2014)

Attendances Home games 2004-2005

2004
Sat Aug 14  Banstead 245
Tue Aug 24 Met Police  157
Sat Aug 28 Croydon Athletic 243
Sat Sep 4 Burnhm (FAC-P)  209
Sat Sep 11 Burges Hill 259
Tue Sep 28 Whyteleafe 219
Tue Oct 12 Walton & Hersham 233
Tue Oct 26 Corinthin Casuals (BC-1) 108
Sat Oct 30 Newport IoW 271
Sat Nov 6 Havant & Waterlooville (FAT 1) 237
Sat Nov 13 Leatherhead 226
Tue Nov 16 Croydon (BC2) 79
Tue Nov 23 Hastings 203
Sat Dec 4 Bromley 366
Sat Dec 18 Dorking 203

2005
Sat Jan 1 Horsham 276
Sat Jan 22 AFC Wimbledon   1,523 (Highest of the season)

Average DHFC 2004-2005 home attendance 316


----------



## Joe K (Aug 21, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Attendances Home games 2004-2005
> 
> 2004
> Sat Aug 14  Banstead 245
> ...



Those are still actually pretty decent attendances for the level we were at that season. Plenty of Step 4 teams (just look in D1N!) struggle to draw three figures.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 21, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Attendances Home games 2004-2005
> 
> 2004
> Sat Aug 14  Banstead 245
> ...


 That average is skewed by the one massive crowd against Wimbledon, who probably contributed about 80% of those present.

The low point was Gavin's first season as manager in 2009/10.  Average of 180, a low of just 103 against Burgess Hill Town, and a high of just 274 against Chatham, when the main stand was officially renamed the Tommy Jover Stand.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 21, 2014)

So DHFC have gone from average of 180 in 2009-2010
in four years to
2013-2014 of 667

Think everyone should congratulate themselves on such an impressive achievement

We just need to keep moving forward


----------



## EDC (Aug 21, 2014)

Fucking gloryhunters.


----------



## EDC (Aug 21, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet beat Kingstonians 1-0 in the F.A. Amateur Cup semi-final, at Selhurst Park,
> March 1932
> attendance 27,840
> 
> ...



Excellent, I've never seen that clip before, maybe Mishi could post us his memories of the match.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 21, 2014)

Only if you tell me what Fatty Foulkes was like, when you saw him in goal for Chelsea...


----------



## EDC (Aug 21, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Only if you tell me what Fatty Foulkes was like, when you saw him in goal for Chelsea...



Well, where do I begin .........


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 22, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet beat Kingstonians 1-0 in the F.A. Amateur Cup semi-final, at Selhurst Park,
> March 1932
> attendance 27,840
> 
> ...


Fantastic!  Great to see some of the Hamlet's greatest ever players "brought to life" on film.

I love the old-fashioned phrasiology you get on things like that:  "Bad weather attends cup final"  I'm visualising some nasty grey rainclouds squeezing in through the turnstiles!  The pitch looks such a mudbath I doubt the game would go ahead these days.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.itnsource.com/en/shotlist/BHC_RTV/1947/08/27/BGU410240041/?s=dulwich hamlet

Dulwich Hamlet FC V Hing Kong Sing Tao Club 

August 1947

Hamlet win 5-2 in front of a packed Champion Hill


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 2, 2014)

Over 800 tonight. Impressive for a midweek game.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 2, 2014)

811 tonight

last year same game against Margate in September attendance 466

incredible attendances


----------



## JTG (Sep 3, 2014)

There's clubs in the Conference National who'd be delighted with those crowds (Alfreton spring to mind)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 3, 2014)

Good away support, albeit very quiet away support. Reckon they prought 80 to 90.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 5, 2014)

Stadium record attendance
1,835, Dulwich Hamlet v Southport (1998–99)

1,523, Dulwich Hamlet V AFC Wimbledon (2004/2005)


----------



## EDC (Sep 5, 2014)

PLeased to say 


PartisanDulwich said:


> Stadium record attendance
> 1,835, Dulwich Hamlet v Southport (1998–99)
> 
> 1,523, Dulwich Hamlet V AFC Wimbledon (2004/2005)



Pleased to say I was at both matches as well as the Fisher v AFC Wimbledon record ground attendance match.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 5, 2014)

EDC said:


> PLeased to say
> 
> 
> Pleased to say I was at both matches as well as the Fisher v AFC Wimbledon record ground attendance match.



The real question is what is the lowest ever crowd and were you at that match? Or was it just Mishi on his own?


----------



## EDC (Sep 5, 2014)

My first match I went to wasn't the best attended.  I think it was against Wokingham in the League Cup around '85 and a 1-1 draw from (bad) memory, although most matches I went to around that time has pretty shitty gates.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 6, 2014)

2,856 - Dulwich hamlet V Hampton & Richmond Borough - 6th September 2014

Totally unbelievable

Todays gate takes Dulwich Hamlet average gate this season at home to 1,110 (todate)

Highest Global Non-League attendances this season (Top 5)

1 Bristol Rovers 7019
2 Wrexham 4068
3 Grimsby 3785
4 Forest Green Rovers 3781 (against Bristol Rovers)

5 Dulwich Hamlet 2856


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> 5 Dulwich Hamlet 2856


It still seems strange seeing such a huge crowd linked to Champion Hill. Well done all those people who helped promote this event and nag/cajole friends down!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 7, 2014)

Fantastic attendance. Congratulations to pompeydunc and everyone who put so much effort in to promoting the game yesterday.

I'm sure that a lot of the new people yesterday will be back over the rest of the season.


----------



## EDC (Sep 7, 2014)

The only moans I've seen were about the bar.  There's a lot of lost revenue when people can't get a drink, I tried twice during the first half and it was half a dozen deep both times so I gave up.  Luckily I'd had a skinful before the match by getting there early.


----------



## EDC (Sep 7, 2014)

There a mention in today's Observer. "Dulwich Hamlet's crowd of 2856 was bigger than four games in League 2 and 300 more than Crawley managed in League 1".


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 7, 2014)

The bar wasn't really able to cope was it. A lot of people went out to Sainsburys and brought cans in. Some of the problem is the building which in the short term they can't do anything about but not using the full bar seemed a bit daft tbh.


----------



## Matboy_Slim (Sep 7, 2014)

I think as has been mentioned before it's the sins of the past which are spoiling the here & now. Numerous issues with late parties, no licence etc... means that we have to operate under stricter rules regarding alcohol. Now while yesterday was unique we have problems with a crowd like Margate. The bar staff need to have pre-pulled lagers and plenty of them. Ideally these should be done before the game, before half time and before the end of the match. Although if they have more staff then that'll always help. I tend to find that if the crowd is decent then you try and beat the half time rush thus creating a catch 22.

The catering issue is something else and is something that I thought would be easy to sort. Get a local company who offer/run ice-cream vans, book 2 or 3 for yesterdays game at about £100/£150 a pitch. We have to do it as the catering area where it is and when busy will mean people blocking either the Supporters Shed & 12th man stand or if the queue snakes the other side the only viable way into the bar.

My uncle tried to beat the half time rush yesterday for a burger and was told 15 mins before hand that nothing was ready yet and to come back later, needless to say he didn't.


----------



## EDC (Sep 7, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The bar wasn't really able to cope was it. A lot of people went out to Sainsburys and brought cans in. Some of the problem is the building which in the short term they can't do anything about but not using the full bar seemed a bit daft tbh.



I'd have thought the logical thing would have been to put the real ale barrels on the other bar.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 7, 2014)

EDC said:


> There a mention in today's Observer. "Dulwich Hamlet's crowd of 2856 was bigger than four games in League 2 and 300 more than Crawley managed in League 1".


Our figure was actually a few hundred more than that, but we haven't declared the true figure as it exceeded the official capacity of 3,000.   Everyone staffing an entrance had a clicker to count the numbers accurately.

Befroehand I think the club was hoping to possibly get 2,000 if we were lucky.


----------



## darryl (Sep 7, 2014)

Blimey - that's amazing. Congratulations to all involved. I remember saying to people that I thought the average attendance would creep up and over the 1,000 mark towards the end of the season, but looks like I was unduly pessimistic!

The bar was heaving - people had sweat dripping off them it was so hot packed in there. I went in half-an-hour into the first half, got out as the second half was kicking off. 

I popped into the Ivy House on the way home, had a chat with the guv'nor and took home one of vornstyle76's posters as a souvenir...


----------



## DanBrown (Sep 7, 2014)

It wouldn't surprise me if the figure was higher. People were streaming in through the gate long after the turnstiles closed. Great day, even them mrs enjoyed it.


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 7, 2014)

I was expecting 15-1600 yesterday. To find out we had even more than the capacity is even more amazing but something we shouldn't shout about too loudly! I'd love to know (and hope) that we covered all the costs and had some left over. One thing is for certain we aren't maximising revenue for these big gates when it comes to refreshments.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 7, 2014)

darryl said:


> I popped into the Ivy House on the way home, had a chat with the guv'nor and took home one of vornstyle76's posters as a souvenir...


Has anyone got one of my posters spare that I could have please?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 7, 2014)

I finally arrived in the 90th minute in time to register my attendance (but not in the official figures)

came from central London in record time and parking on a double yellow line (apologies)

so pleased to be part of it, even if just for 4 minutes

everybody played a role in this incredible attendance record

congratulations to everyone, the old and the new, the dinosaurs, the faithful, the nouveaus, the nouveaus nouveaus , the artists, the banner makers, the poster makers, the singers,  the tweeters, the bloggers, the pod-casters, the sports writers, the tweeters, the photographers, the fanzine makers, the web site organisers, the drummers, the turnstile staff, 12th man group, the security staff, fans trust, the club committee, the programme and advertising staff, volunteers, DIY staff, the living wage campaigners, advertisers, the leafleters, the street posters and decorations, the march organisers, the bar and catering staff, the club shop staff, and of course the players, manager, coaching, physio staff and churlish not to mention the Owners  ......(did I forget anyone ... sorry)


"No such thing as Society" RUBBISH

Build it and they will come

We are building & strengthening our Community


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 8, 2014)

Al Crane said:


> I was expecting 15-1600 yesterday. To find out we had even more than the capacity is even more amazing but something we shouldn't shout about too loudly! I'd love to know (and hope) that we covered all the costs and had some left over. One thing is for certain we aren't maximising revenue for these big gates when it comes to refreshments.


 I hasten to add that I didn't see anything remotely resembling a safety hazard.  The official 3,000 capacity seems a fairly random round number and I'm sure no one ever calibrated it by actually putting people into the ground.  It's a modern ground with plenty of exit gates and flat standing areas, the only real issue is the limited terracing meaning a lot of people will have had a restricted view.

Big credit to all the club officials and supporters who helped publicise and promote the occasion.  I don't think anyone could have expected to attract quite so many punters.  If we're ever in a position to host a similar event again I guess temporary catering and toilet facilities in the corners may help.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 8, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> If we're ever in a position to host a similar event again I guess temporary catering and toilet facilities in the corners may help.


 
While there's obviously not going to be another crowd like that any time soon we could easily see a fairly regular gates of over 1000, so they should be looking at this sort of thing anyway.

With the bar as priority of course.


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 8, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> I hasten to add that I didn't see anything remotely resembling a safety hazard.  The official 3,000 capacity seems a fairly random round number and I'm sure no one ever calibrated it by actually putting people into the ground.  It's a modern ground with plenty of exit gates and flat standing areas, the only real issue is the limited terracing meaning a lot of people will have had a restricted view.



I would assume the 3000 capacity has been calculated based on the space available on the terraces and in the seats with an allowance for fire escape width i.e the fire brigade/building control agree the capacity. I didn't feel like there was a lack of space at all so I think it sounds low. Only issues I can see are as you say, limited terracing but also the width of the access in front of the stand which doesn't work very well.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 20, 2014)

708 attendance against AFC Hornchurch
last year 607 and we also lost 2-3

This Season DHFC lowest attendance 513 is still higher than highest for 19 other Ryman Premiership Clubs


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 21, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> 708 attendance against AFC Hornchurch
> last year 607 and we also lost 2-3
> 
> This Season DHFC lowest attendance 513 is still higher than highest for 19 other Ryman Premiership Clubs


Hornchurch also brought a lot more support last season than yesterday.  In fact, apart from Margate with their additional glory hunters lured by the likelihood of watching an expensively assembled promotion winning side all season, all the teams we've played at home seem to have brought less support than last season.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Sep 21, 2014)

In terms of fanbase you've kind of outgrown the Isthmian league. In terms of football, you're pretty much on the cusp of something similar if you can keep hold of Gavin and his sidekicks.

As a well-wisher and casual supporter,_[Keegan Mode]_ I'd absolutely love it _[/Keegan Mode] _if you got promoted and eased onto regular four-figure attendances. With all the less-than-white clouds on the horizon over the stadium, I really feel that this could be your time to kick-on another click and confound the property developers and local-authority wallahs who seek to diminish the value of a real community football club.

I have no idea what might be sustainable for DHFC but I'm quite sure that more progression is attainable and all that everyone, squad and fans, needs to do is keep on keeping on for the time being.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 22, 2014)

Lewes is always kind of held up of an example of what's sustainable - I was speaking to one of their marketing guys a while back (he's no longer there sadly), and he mentioned that getting promoted to the conference nearly ruined them ( I mean yeah, some explicable reasons for that given them not keeping the manager and stuff).  I see a lot of parallels in the Academy, etc, wondered if the community owned model was ever on the horizon - guessing not given recent shenanigans with ownership, debt, etc?  Would definitely be up for it, though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 22, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> Lewes is always kind of held up of an example of what's sustainable - I was speaking to one of their marketing guys a while back (he's no longer there sadly), and he mentioned that getting promoted to the conference nearly ruined them ( I mean yeah, some explicable reasons for that given them not keeping the manager and stuff).  I see a lot of parallels in the Academy, etc, wondered if the community owned model was ever on the horizon - guessing not given recent shenanigans with ownership, debt, etc?  Would definitely be up for it, though.


 
We'll see but it's not impossible. It's fairly safe to say that the new owners have no interest in running the club long term, and the club is hardly a saleable asset that will bring in loads of money, so if they get their new flats they might well be amenable to turning the club over to community ownership.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 22, 2014)

They have said as much verbally.It is up to us as supporters, to put pressure on them to keep their word, but I am sure they will expect fans to back the ground move in return. Which I do 100%. Some fans still think that building around the current pitch, and keeping us where we are is an option.
That is simply not the case, and would be the beginning of the end...
We MUST grasp the oportunity of a purpose built stadium, next door, built to our specifications, with the potential for a proper community club, and with a long-term lease.
I believe that is the ONLY way our Club will survive and prosper.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 22, 2014)

Word is getting around. Speaking to one of the new students at work today, he said he was a Chester fan, so I mentioned Dulwich to him. Turns out he's already got it down as something to go to during his time in London.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 26, 2014)

Over 1000 again today. Around that mark is becoming quite regular, at least for Saturday games. Amazing really.

The bar is a nightmare though. I don't really want to start bringing in cans, especially now they have generally excellent ales in the bar, but I missed a big chunk of the game yesterday just getting a round of drinks in.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 26, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Over 1000 again today. Around that mark is becoming quite regular, at least for Saturday games. Amazing really.
> 
> The bar is a nightmare though. I don't really want to start bringing in cans, especially now they have generally excellent ales in the bar, but I missed a big chunk of the game yesterday just getting a round of drinks in.


The attendance was fantastic for a game with a no more than average away following, no freebie promotions, and just the good form of the visiting team as an added attraction.

Unfortunately the bar situation is inevitable.  We can't make it any bigger and far more people want to use it.  Apparently Maidstone have a similar problem and in their first season at the new ground their commercial manager reckoned they could sell twice as much beer on matchdays but simply did't have the capacity to physically do so, hence the pop-up bar behind the goal which I don't think we're allowed to do because of licensing restrictions..


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 26, 2014)

A suggestion for the bar staff (perhaps Pompey Dunc can pass this onto the manager):
Popular drinks could be pre-poured and lined up behind the bar ready to hand over to thirsty customers which will speed up the process of getting a drink. I don't know whether there are good reasons not to do this (freshness perhaps) but I've seen it done successfully at other clubs. The only other thing would be to get more staff but I assume that it becomes unprofitable at some point if you're having to be pay more staff.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 26, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> Unfortunately the bar situation is inevitable.  We can't make it any bigger and far more people want to use it.  Apparently Maidstone have a similar problem and in their first season at the new ground their commercial manager reckoned they could sell twice as much beer on matchdays but simply did't have the capacity to physically do so, hence the pop-up bar behind the goal which I don't think we're allowed to do because of licensing restrictions..



Yes I can believe that. Last year I spent ages at the main bar getting nowhere and eventually gave up. When we found the little bar down the other end we were able to get served very quickly.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 26, 2014)

Al Crane said:


> A suggestion for the bar staff (perhaps Pompey Dunc can pass this onto the manager):
> Popular drinks could be pre-poured and lined up behind the bar ready to hand over to thirsty customers which will speed up the process of getting a drink. I don't know whether there are good reasons not to do this (freshness perhaps) but I've seen it done successfully at other clubs. The only other thing would be to get more staff but I assume that it becomes unprofitable at some point if you're having to be pay more staff.



We've had a chat previously on the issue. I'll raise again. How has the food been for last few games? Any improvements there?


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 27, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> We've had a chat previously on the issue. I'll raise again. How has the food been for last few games? Any improvements there?



In a word, shambolic! On Saturday there was confusion over whether they were even selling hot food. At the last  midweek game there was a chap from the bar helping out at the tea bar and they were doing their best but I'd say it was only marginally better than what was served up on the pitch! The tea bar is hit and miss this season and I don't know what's going on behind the scenes but one week we've got duck confit the next bog standard burgers.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 22, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet FC Attendances

2013-2014 average 667

This season to date 888

Higher than all Conference South teams this season bar Ebbsfleet United 891

Maidstone United average this season 1643


----------



## SDE (Dec 22, 2014)

Mad juice!


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 23, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet FC Attendances
> 
> 2013-2014 average 667
> 
> ...


I don't want to be a wet blanket but to keep things in perspective, that average figure is skewed upwards by around 150 due to the one huge attendance against Hampton for the 'pay what you like' initiative (which we didn't have last year) on non-league day, which would otherwise probably have pulled around 700-800 like the other early season Saturday games.  However, it's still up on last season, and I reckon we could get a 'genuine' 2,000+ crowd when we meet Maidstone on the penultimate Saturday of the league season depending on the stat of play regarding promotion and play-offs at that time, as well as hopefully a few more around the 1,000 mark in the new year.


----------



## tasty_snacks (Jan 5, 2015)

It's amazing to see so many more people coming down to CH.

When I first moved to the area in 2008, I popped along to a match on a chilly night, and I reckon there were only 100 or so in the ground. The transformation has been insane and glorious. I thought the Maidstone match a couple of seasons ago would be the pinnacle - over 1000 midweek on the same night as the national side were playing - unbelievable. And now circa 1000 crowds are becoming almost usual for weekend matches.

Bigger attendances just as we hope to secure a new site next door will surely only burnish the importance of the club to the powers that be at Southwark?

Hopefully another bumper crowd come Saturday.


----------



## gareth taylor (Jan 9, 2015)

tasty_snacks said:


> It's amazing to see so many more people coming down to CH.
> 
> When I first moved to the area in 2008, I popped along to a match on a chilly night, and I reckon there were only 100 or so in the ground. The transformation has been insane and glorious. I thought the Maidstone match a couple of seasons ago would be the pinnacle - over 1000 midweek on the same night as the national side were playing - unbelievable. And now circa 1000 crowds are becoming almost usual for weekend matches.
> 
> ...


 its great this club are getting the big crowds,

just think what crowds you could get in conference south !


----------



## gareth taylor (Jan 9, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> I don't want to be a wet blanket but to keep things in perspective, that average figure is skewed upwards by around 150 due to the one huge attendance against Hampton for the 'pay what you like' initiative (which we didn't have last year) on non-league day, which would otherwise probably have pulled around 700-800 like the other early season Saturday games.  However, it's still up on last season, and I reckon we could get a 'genuine' 2,000+ crowd when we meet Maidstone on the penultimate Saturday of the league season depending on the stat of play regarding promotion and play-offs at that time, as well as hopefully a few more around the 1,000 mark in the new year.


 whats biggest away following that's come to champion hill this season ??


----------



## EDC (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd say Margate in the league, Bognor are usually well followed but not as many this year as previous.  I haven't been to all the matches though.


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 9, 2015)

EDC said:


> I'd say Margate in the league, Bognor are usually well followed but not as many this year as previous.  I haven't been to all the matches though.



You're probably right with Margate but it's probably fair to say that the biggest away following will be Maidstone in the penultimate match of the season which as things stand could well see a near capacity crowd!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 10, 2015)

*Wow*
*Just Wow*

*1,205 today home to Billericay Town (respect to them they brought about 100)*

*This on top of over 1,163 on New Years Day for the Leatherhead game*

*average gate so far 922 at Champion hill compared to average for Ryman Premier of 381*
*Thats higher than ANY Conference South team (nearest is Ebbs Fleet united with 905)*

*Dulwich Hamlet's average for season 2004/2005 was 316
*


----------



## DanBrown (Jan 10, 2015)

Incredible stuff. I honestly don't think it's much to do with communist robots (although it no doubt helps). Just local people watching their local club play good football in a great atmosphere.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 10, 2015)

The number of women now attending is really great - I think because its safe, good football and great atmosphere


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 10, 2015)

The average doesn't really catch the increase does it. 1000+ is becoming normal for a Saturday game where it was well below that even a couple of months ago. Never mind the attendance in 2004/5, what was it three seasons ago? Not a lot more than 316 I think. 

Who knows what we could be getting by the end of the year?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 10, 2015)

Average attendance for 12/13 when we won the league was 491. There were more there today than at the Burgess Hill game.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## tasty_snacks (Jan 10, 2015)

Numbers aside, it's the mix of people attending that's so pleasing.

That Maidstone match is gonna be a corker - could comfortably be 2k.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 11, 2015)

tasty_snacks said:


> Numbers aside, it's the mix of people attending that's so pleasing.
> 
> That Maidstone match is gonna be a corker - could comfortably be 2k.



If the unthinkable happens and we maintain this form, then could well be a title decider. Could well be a sell out then like non league day.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 11, 2015)

I am a Charlton Athletic season ticket holder, and though quite disillusioned, probably always will be one.
I took my nephew along to the Non League day game, and loved it. Then I took him again to the Bognor Regis Town game, loved it again, and on New Years Day went to Champion Hill with my brother, nephew and son we all loved it.
Chatting later to my son, we agreed that it would be great to go to a nice big away cup tie involving Hamlet, even on a day when Charlton were playing at the Valley (unless, I suppose, it was an even 'bigger' game). I think the attraction is the sheer overall enjoyment factor.
I am certainly looking to go again this season, and if Hamlet make the play offs will probably go to every game they play, even the away one.
All of this makes me a bit fair weather, and not even a proper supporter I suppose, although growing up on Sydenham Hill makes me feel a kind of affinity.
I post this to add a bit of information regarding the growing attendances.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 11, 2015)

philosophical said:


> I am a Charlton Athletic season ticket holder, and though quite disillusioned, probably always will be one.
> I took my nephew along to the Non League day game, and loved it. Then I took him again to the Bognor Regis Town game, loved it again, and on New Years Day went to Champion Hill with my brother, nephew and son we all loved it.
> Chatting later to my son, we agreed that it would be great to go to a nice big away cup tie involving Hamlet, even on a day when Charlton were playing at the Valley (unless, I suppose, it was an even 'bigger' game). I think the attraction is the sheer overall enjoyment factor.
> I am certainly looking to go again this season, and if Hamlet make the play offs will probably go to every game they play, even the away one.
> ...



To be honest if you fancy an away game then league games are the best - next week at Margate for example should be a great one. 

And bollocks to all that 'proper fan' stuff. Who gives a shit?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 11, 2015)

*Dulwich hamlets average for season 2004/2005 was 316*

FFS!!! Use the bloody apostrophe! Grr! Dulwich HAMLET!!!!!!


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2015)

The amount of female fans at yesterday's game was noticeably way higher than what you see at every other ground in this league.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 11, 2015)

philosophical said:


> I am a Charlton Athletic season ticket holder, and though quite disillusioned, probably always will be one.
> I took my nephew along to the Non League day game, and loved it. Then I took him again to the Bognor Regis Town game, loved it again, and on New Years Day went to Champion Hill with my brother, nephew and son we all loved it.
> Chatting later to my son, we agreed that it would be great to go to a nice big away cup tie involving Hamlet, even on a day when Charlton were playing at the Valley (unless, I suppose, it was an even 'bigger' game). I think the attraction is the sheer overall enjoyment factor.
> I am certainly looking to go again this season, and if Hamlet make the play offs will probably go to every game they play, even the away one.
> ...


The thing is, with non-league football there is very much a different type of fan, within our fans, but we are all fans...there is really no such thing as a 'proper' Dulwich Hamlet supporter...we are ALL Dulwich Hamlet supporters!
a) There's the fan like me, who goes home & away to as many games as they can make, regardless of where we are in the table, and if we're playing good or bad.
b) There's the mainly home game fans, who go to the more local away games, or just an intriguing 'one off' slightly more distant (Ie: Outside the M25/Oyystercard area)big league game, or an exciting cup tie.
c) Fans who only go to home games.
d) Fans who go to home games, to be honest aren't that interested in the football, but love the buzz, 'getting away from the drudgery of home/work, & mainly drinking and chatting with their mates, the football actually being an incidental backdrop!
e) Fans whose 'first love' will always be a Football League side. But either have become disillusioned with the modern game &/or can't afford to go to support their 'big' side anymore; or their team are too far away to support on a regular basis, so they become regulars at their local non-league side at Champion Hill.
f) Similar to e); but they are season ticket holders at, mainly, London professional clubs. They go to Champion Hill, and even our away games, when they are not using their professional season ticket at home games of their main club.
g)Locals who have had no interest in football at all, but have seen the publicity/hype surrounding The Hamlet, and enjoying coming along, with either their friends, or their own. Enjoyed it, been made welcome..and came back!
h) People who have been enticed in by our community offers of free admission to specific games. And they come back because they enjoy it.
i) And finally... people who have seen the excellent publicity in things like The Independent & Vice, to name but two, actually realised it's not a 'wanky' or that we're not as 'weird' as we're made out to be by lazy journalists, who don't always listen to the fans they interview...and come back too.
I'm sure there are many more 'categories' you could think off, but the most important thing, is that, no matter how you break down our fanbase, no matter how many games you go to, we are all as ONE as PINK & BLUE together!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> *Dulwich hamlets average for season 2004/2005 was 316*
> 
> FFS!!! Use the bloody apostrophe! Grr! Dulwich HAMLET!!!!!!



Yes sir


----------



## EDC (Jan 11, 2015)

editor said:


> The amount of female fans at yesterday's game was noticeably way higher than what you see at every other ground in this league.


More females, more little kids, more dogs, more beards, more piercings, more beer queues.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2015)

EDC said:


> More females, more little kids, more dogs, more beards, more piercings, more beer queues.


And a bloody big queue for the men's loo too


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 11, 2015)

The crowd at every other ground yesterday (you'd think from some of the sniping anyway):


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 12, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


>


I looked at this and thought oh I was there that season and that season.....hold on I  was there for all of them *bones creek typing reply*


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 12, 2015)

Reminds me of the 'Ols Skool Rabble Re-union' when we lost the play-off at Levred(pre-SCUM days!) in 2011; and it was one of the first games when the new-veau's travelled in numbers to an away match. Us 'Old Skool' sang: "We're getting old, we're getting old; we're getting...The Rabble's getting old!"


----------



## gareth taylor (Jan 12, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> *Wow*
> *Just Wow*
> 
> *1,205 today home to Billericay Town (respect to them they brought about 100)*
> ...


 the club are getting bigger gates than 1995-1996 season !


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 12, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> the club are getting bigger gates than 1995-1996 season !


 Indeed,Gareth...actually much bigger, and we only had a couple of gates over a thousand that season.


----------



## Mattj09 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm a really new fan but really getting into it - am going to try my luck in the rabble tomorrow night.  Probably don't fit into the categories above in that:
I used to love football
I really do prefer rugby, mainly for the way the players act and the respect at grounds.  

Came to CH to see what it was about and loved the style of play, the attitude of the players and the atmosphere at the ground!   

Curious as to the capacity at CH??


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2015)

Mattj09 said:


> I'm a really new fan but really getting into it - am going to try my luck in the rabble tomorrow night.  Probably don't fit into the categories above in that:
> I used to love football
> I really do prefer rugby, mainly for the way the players act and the respect at grounds.
> 
> ...


3,000 officially (500 seated).


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 12, 2015)

Mattj09 said:


> I'm a really new fan but really getting into it - am going to try my luck in the rabble tomorrow night.  Probably don't fit into the categories above in that:
> I used to love football
> I really do prefer rugby, mainly for the way the players act and the respect at grounds.
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing you. The capacity is 3,000 I believe.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 12, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> The number of women now attending is really great.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 12, 2015)

Ah, the way players act...so they have have mass brawls eh?

Anyway, the official Champion Hill capacity is 3,000. That is what the safety certificate is for. The current stadium record attendance is 2,856; earlier this season, against Hampton & Richmond Borough.


----------



## cambelt (Jan 12, 2015)

Mattj09 said:


> I'm a really new fan but really getting into it - am going to try my luck in the rabble tomorrow night.  Probably don't fit into the categories above in that:
> I used to love football
> I really do prefer rugby, mainly for the way the players act and the respect at grounds.
> 
> ...



Sounds very familiar.  I grew up in an area where rugby was the default winter sport, only ever played rugby, and had absolutely no interest in football at any level. Even three years ago I would have thought you were mental if you'd have suggested I would be obsessively supporting a non-league football team. Somehow it happened though, to the extent that I turned down free tickets to England v Australia last November because it clashed with the Kingstonian game. Tread carefully,  its infectious......


----------



## 000 (Jan 12, 2015)

Mattj09 said:


> I'm a really new fan but really getting into it - am going to try my luck in the rabble tomorrow night.  Probably don't fit into the categories above in that:
> I used to love football
> I really do prefer rugby, mainly for the way the players act and the respect at grounds.
> 
> ...



I like the way the players punch each other in Rugby on a semi-regular basis


----------



## cambelt (Jan 12, 2015)

000 said:


> I like the way the players punch each other in Rugby on a semi-regular basis



It's rarely personal. Don't want to get into a debate about the pros and cons of two very different sports though.


----------



## 000 (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to CH


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 12, 2015)

cambelt said:


> It's rarely personal. Don't want to get into a debate about the pros and cons of two very different sports though.


 You wouldn't like me...'Yawnion' bores me to tears. I very much prefer Rugby League...


----------



## Joe K (Jan 12, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> You wouldn't like me...'Yawnion' bores me to tears. I very much prefer Rugby League...



I used to try to like League as it seemed to be something Professional Northern Twats 'should' do, then I realised watching it made me want to pull my eyes out nearly as much as watching Union. Neither sport is going to give you at Erhun-at-Hemel moment.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 12, 2015)

Well that much I agree with...ironically the 'Erhun-at-Hemel' was something we can re-live, because despite the song and the stickers, Dulwich Hamlet WAS televised!


----------



## Taper (Jan 12, 2015)

Rugby Union is my first sport.  East Midlands upbringing. Plus i was large enough to play at a decent level when young, despite no discernible sporting talent.

The Hamlet suits the rugby type well. The stuff that happens around the game is as important as the game itself. Good natured crowd too, with  a profusion of sensible coats, flat caps, beards and beer.

Plus when teams from the backwoods come to Champion Hill, a lot of the game is played in the air, you see a lot of kicking for touch and the action is peppered with brutal tackles by large borderline obese men.


----------



## darryl (Jan 13, 2015)

I live just down the road from Blackheath FC, who were founder members of the FA but walked out when hacking was outlawed - they're the world's oldest open rugby club.

Rugby on TV bores me to tears, but the few times I've ventured up the hill to watch Blackheath I've enjoyed it - once I've got my head around posh blokes shouting "CLUB!" and calling the referee "sir", I can appreciate the sport and it's nice and sociable and you can have a drink on the terrace and there aren't any idiots and it's very friendly. Which is a bit like Dulwich, frankly.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 13, 2015)

I really hope we are not like some rugby fans, from my experience (talking about England here) I played to relatively decent level when I was younger as well and my dad preferred Rugby to football so used to go to a lot of games (before we won the world cup and couldn’t afford it after that) But at Rugby I have heard some of the most racist, sexist, homophobic abuse more than at a lot of football I have been to. The thing is its subtle and people either don’t notice it or don’t realise what they are saying or everyone is under the impression that they are better/don’t really mean it/just banter/ it’s ok  “We’re the gentlemen, football fans are the thugs” (which imo is also very classist in itself)


I know this isn’t everyone and not trying to tar all rugby fans but there is a huge problem in rugby which most people are relatively blind to and don’t want to admit because they wouldn’t want to lower themselves. I find in football there are lot more visible fan groups willing to stand up against abuse like we are doing in Dulwich more than I believe I have ever seen in rugby (all though this may have have changed).


When people say its more like a rugby crowd what I hope they mean is that they feel safe. As I admit rugby on the outside has the illusion of being much safer than most football games however if you’re part of a minority group and you here the casual quips it can feel anywhere but safe. Dulwich crowd is hopefully just nice people watching football. We are Dulwich fans and we are proud to include everyone.


Don’t get me wrong I do still have huge admiration for the players as athletes and the game its self. But Rugby is not above football or nicer than football or fans better than other fans. There are just nice groups and not so nice groups in every sport. BUT to take a positive of what you said im glad people view us a s a nice group of fans 

(ps. talking about union)


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't trust rugby. Or any sport where the ball isn't round.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 13, 2015)

Taper said:


> Rugby Union is my first sport.  East Midlands upbringing. Plus i was large enough to play at a decent level when young, despite no discernible sporting talent.
> 
> The Hamlet suits the rugby type well. The stuff that happens around the game is as important as the game itself. Good natured crowd too, with  a profusion of sensible coats, flat caps, beards and beer.
> 
> Plus when teams from the backwoods come to Champion Hill, a lot of the game is played in the air, you see a lot of kicking for touch and the action is peppered with brutal tackles by large borderline obese men.



'The stuff that happens around the game' has always been just as important at football as it has at rugby.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 13, 2015)

Scutta said:


> I really hope we are not like some rugby fans, from my experience (talking about England here) I played to relatively decent level when I was younger as well and my dad preferred Rugby to football so used to go to a lot of games (before we won the world cup and couldn’t afford it after that) But at Rugby I have heard some of the most racist, sexist, homophobic abuse more than at a lot of football I have been to. The thing is its subtle and people either don’t notice it or don’t realise what they are saying or everyone is under the impression that they are better/don’t really mean it/just banter/ it’s ok  “We’re the gentlemen, football fans are the thugs” (which imo is also very classist in itself)
> 
> 
> I know this isn’t everyone and not trying to tar all rugby fans but there is a huge problem in rugby which most people are relatively blind to and don’t want to admit because they wouldn’t want to lower themselves. I find in football there are lot more visible fan groups willing to stand up against abuse like we are doing in Dulwich more than I believe I have ever seen in rugby (all though this may have have changed).
> ...



Quite. I absolutely hate that 'game for gentlemen played by thugs; a game for thugs played by gentlemen' shit. Football is obviously not perfect but I never see any effort in Union to put it's house in order and that's because so many rugby fans behave like racism, sexism, homophobia and so on are simply not present in their sport. Complete denial. A microcosmic version of how the middle classes tend to think of their racism, sexism, homophobia as being somehow less bad or damaging than the working-class right.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 13, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Quite. I absolutely hate that 'game for gentlemen played by thugs; a game for thugs played by gentlemen' shit. Football is obviously not perfect but I never see any effort in Union to put it's house in order and that's because so many rugby fans behave like racism, sexism, homophobia and so on are simply not present in their sport. Complete denial. A microcosmic version of how the middle classes tend to think of their racism, sexism, homophobia as being somehow less bad or damaging than the working-class right.



exactly


----------



## Y Dychrynllyd (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess rugby union has a different appeal, and appeals to a different social strata, in London and the South East of England than compared to South Wales. It isn't a toffs game in Wales which I guess is what it is in England. I can easily see how that'll put someone off, it'd put me off.

Non-league football is pretty similar in nature to amateur/semi-pro club rugby (in the South Wales Valleys) in my experience. Wholly working-class, community-spirit, reliance on volunteers, club-house culture, etc. Just a different code.

There's plenty I dislike about rugby mind: the WRU, the Welsh media's obsession with it, etc. We weren't even allowed a football team to represent our school when I was growing up and was pretty much forced to play in its rugby team. Pro rugby is a bore to watch, I don't care much for our national team and dislike the spectacle that surrounds it, but I'll go watch our semi-pro club side when I'm back at my parents' and they're playing. It feels pretty removed from all the things I dislike about rugby in a way, sort of a "civic" activity I guess. There's no 'glamour' to it, just like in non-league football.

I've overwhelmingly been to more football games than rugby, so it's a bit unfair to compare in that sense, but I've definitely heard worse things said at the football. And without question more violence and the threat of violence. That isn't to say that rugby fans are saints, they ain't, I guess it just manifests in different ways. Pricks is pricks wherever they are.

Football is just a better sport!


----------



## Joe K (Jan 13, 2015)

True. Having been in South Wales/ Pembrokeshire when a local rugby match has been on, the atmosphere has tended to be closer to that around a L2 or Conference game in England.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2015)

With thanks to Dulwich Mishi  I've added his piece about the type of fans that come to Champion Hill and added a plug for tonight's game: 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/01/the-many-types-of-dulwich-hamlet-fans-which-one-are-you/


----------



## Taper (Jan 13, 2015)

Most of what I said was tongue in cheek.  And this isn't a rugby forum.  But...

Rugby isn't a middle class sport in large swathes of England: the SW and much of the East Mids for instance.  I'm a working class Comp school boy and played it as my first sport.   And the majority of the England team is ex state school; a big change from a few decades ago (a result of professionalism and the club academies).

As for Racism and homophobia, well it is far from perfect.  But I note that rugby has, unlike football, has seen LGBT players at the highest level (both codes) and currently has an openly gay international referee.  The latter got some abuse recently from elements in the crowd and the reaction to that was suitably strong and supportive.

Each to their own, I suppose. But there's much to admire in rugby, from which football could learn.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2015)

I want to a Cardiff v Swansea rugby game. The all-round politeness and sense of fair play was too much for me. I love rugby international though, especially when Wales are beating England and silencing their stupid chariots song.


----------



## 000 (Jan 13, 2015)

editor said:


> I want to a Cardiff v Swansea rugby game. The all-round politeness and sense of fair play was too much for me. I love rugby international though, especially when Wales are beating England and silencing their stupid chariots song.



Careful now  its a song democracy behind the goal at Champion Hill.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 13, 2015)

I am English and support England at Football, but have always found myself supporting Wales, Ireland or New Zealand in Rugby due to class nature of "most" English ("southern") Rugby Union when I was younger - Did go to a Saracens game coupled of years ago at Wembley and that was very multi cultural
Of course if your Cornish you have your own nation to support


----------



## Scutta (Jan 13, 2015)

Taper said:


> But there's much to admire in rugby, from which football could learn.



of course there is and vice versa. 

Even if that's just the amount of mistakes football have made as a professional sport, TV rights, money, alienation of fans etc etc....


----------



## Scutta (Jan 13, 2015)

Taper said:


> As for Racism and homophobia, well it is far from perfect.  But I note that rugby has, unlike football, has seen LGBT players at the highest level (both codes) and currently has an openly gay international referee.  The latter got some abuse recently from elements in the crowd and the reaction to that was suitably strong and supportive.



Again that's also fantastic, I very much respect the work Ben Cohen has done as well. I suppose my point was much to do with how its ignored amongst the fans. Working class or middle class. It's the attitude that rugby is not football ergo there isn't a problem that frustrates me.

I just hope at Dulwich we don't get complacent enough to stop challenging the behaviour or keep up the anti discrimination work because we don't think it happens here any more...


----------



## Champion_hill (Jan 13, 2015)

I really, really hate English rugby for all of the reasons listed above. Welsh rugby I have no issue with.

What I find particularly odd is the way in which the majority of the people that I have come across who enjoy drawing comparisons between the two sports (to the detriment of football), don't actually attend live games. Instead they perch on their sofa's watching England play a few times a year on TV and then make out they're fanatics. I am yet to find a worse feeling in this world then being introduced to someone at a party who when the subject of football arises, politely states 'actually I'm more of a rugby man myself'. It sends shudders down my spine just thinking about it.

There's a lot that rugby  supporters could learn from football.


----------



## tasty_snacks (Jan 13, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Quite. I absolutely hate that 'game for gentlemen played by thugs; a game for thugs played by gentlemen' shit. Football is obviously not perfect but I never see any effort in Union to put it's house in order and that's because so many rugby fans behave like racism, sexism, homophobia and so on are simply not present in their sport. Complete denial. A microcosmic version of how the middle classes tend to think of their racism, sexism, homophobia as being somehow less bad or damaging than the working-class right.



What you've done here is dressed up anecdotal observations as fact, then used it to support some bluster about RU being a middle class sport whilst attacking a 'middle class' ethos - which is all subjective. I don't think you'll find anyone in a Champion Hill crowd who thinks the above issues aren't pertinent (maybe that's naive, I'll settle for 'very few'). I also think there are more than a 'very few' people at CH who you would cast as 'middle class,' although I've only a loose imagining of what exactly that might be from your perspective. At the very least the two observations seem incompatible.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 13, 2015)

tasty_snacks said:


> What you've done here is dressed up anecdotal observations as fact, then used it to support some bluster about RU being a middle class sport whilst attacking a 'middle class' ethos - which is all subjective. I don't think you'll find anyone in a Champion Hill crowd who thinks the above issues aren't pertinent (maybe that's naive, I'll settle for 'very few'). I also think there are more than a 'very few' people at CH who you would cast as 'middle class,' although I've only a loose imagining of what exactly that might be from your perspective. At the very least the two observations seem incompatible.



I've also written 'it's' rather than 'its',so I should be sacrificed in the centre circle at half time tonight.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2015)

I nominate Scutta to do the job...with his line in t-shirts he's probably the best qualified!


----------



## Joe K (Jan 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I nominate Scutta to do the job...with his line in t-shirts he's probably the best qualified!



Just so long as it's an honourable death.


----------



## SDE (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, let's all kill Joe! 
Not really Joe. 
Love you.


----------



## Taper (Jan 13, 2015)

Clincher of course in this heated debate is that the "Altona" away shirt looks like a rugby shirt.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2015)

It looks FUCK ALL like a rugby shirt...in fact it looks EXACTLY like an Altona 93 shirt!


----------



## all to nah (Jan 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It looks FUCK ALL like a rugby shirt...in fact it looks EXACTLY like an Altona 93 shirt!



A club that was founded as a cricket club...


----------



## Taper (Jan 13, 2015)

Check these bastards out.  Indistinguishable.  Cornish Pirates RFC


----------



## all to nah (Jan 13, 2015)

Taper said:


> Cornish Pirates RFC



...founded in 1945...


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2015)

Rich boating folks from the 60s?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 13, 2015)

"work shy"


----------



## Joe K (Jan 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Rich boating folks from the 60s?
> 
> View attachment 66297



Where did you get my holiday pictures from?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 13, 2015)

darryl said:


> I live just down the road from Blackheath FC, who were founder members of the FA but walked out when hacking was outlawed - they're the world's oldest open rugby club.


I recall reading a newspaper article a few years ago describing Blackheath FC's resignation from the FA.  One of their officials of the time was quoted as saying that "If the hacking game is outlawed even Frenchmen will be able to play it!"

(I've just managed to find it in this article, with the comment about a third of the way through if you scroll down):

http://spartacus-educational.com/Fhistory.htm


----------



## Y Dychrynllyd (Jan 13, 2015)

Taper said:


> Clincher of course in this heated debate is that the "Altona" away shirt looks like a rugby shirt.









Pontypool RFC


----------



## Taper (Jan 13, 2015)

Y Dychrynllyd said:


> Pontypool RFC


 
Oh hell yes, that's the clincher.  The Pontypool front row: Faulkner, Price and Windsor.  Bobby Windsor, working class hero if ever there was one.  Hammer of the Boks


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm all for solidarity with Altona. 100%. All the way. *fistbumps

But their strip truly does look like a _ruggah_ shirt.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2015)

Except that the Altona shirt PRE-DATES those rugby shirts...so those rugby shirts actually LOOK LIKE Altona shirts!


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Except that the Altona shirt PRE-DATES those rugby shirts...so those rugby shirts actually LOOK LIKE Altona shirts!


That's kind of irrelevant in this country. Many rugby teams wore multi-coloured stripes and hoops right from the start in the UK (and still do), so that's the association most people are going to make.

Mind you, there's some wild colours in the first football strips too:
http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Articles/Olde_Curiosity_Shoppe.htm


----------



## Y Dychrynllyd (Jan 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Except that the Altona shirt PRE-DATES those rugby shirts...so those rugby shirts actually LOOK LIKE Altona shirts!


Realise this is all only a bit of a giggle but Pontypool were founded 25 years or so before Altona I think. Unless you're referring to something else?



editor said:


> That's kind of irrelevant in this country. Many rugby teams wore multi-coloured stripes and hoops right from the start in the UK (and still do), so that's the association most people are going to make.
> 
> Mind you, there's some wild colours in the first football strips too:
> http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Articles/Olde_Curiosity_Shoppe.htm


Was talking about this to my partner on the weekend! Sheffield Zulus one is ridiculous!


----------



## Joe K (Jan 13, 2015)

editor said:


> That's kind of irrelevant in this country. Many rugby teams wore multi-coloured stripes and hoops right from the start in the UK (and still do), so that's the association most people are going to make.
> 
> Mind you, there's some wild colours in the first football strips too:
> http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Articles/Olde_Curiosity_Shoppe.htm



Nice to see that Sheffield FC were still releasing albums well into the late seventies:


----------



## EDC (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks like Grasshoppers got there first.  Great site Editor.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2015)

Y Dychrynllyd said:


> Realise this is all only a bit of a giggle but Pontypool were founded 25 years or so before Altona I think. Unless you're referring to something else?
> 
> Bottom line is...I don't know, NOR DO I FUCKING CARE! My teams are Dulwich Hamlet & Altona 93...and it's NOT a fucking rugby shirt! End of!!!


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 13, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> I don't trust rugby. Or any sport where the ball isn't round.



Which is why the Mosconi Cup is ace, as there are 9 round balls*.


* and a white.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 14, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Which is why the Mosconi Cup is ace, as there are 9 round balls*.
> 
> 
> * and a white.


Haha, you said balls.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 14, 2015)

Good attendance last night, considering a bus strike was on.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 14, 2015)

Y Dychrynllyd said:


> Pontypool RFC


It would appear those shorts are so tight they can't move sufficiently to pass the ball further than two feet?


----------



## gareth taylor (Jan 15, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Indeed,Gareth...actually much bigger, and we only had a couple of gates over a thousand that season.


 Dulwich are getting bigger gates than some conference south teams !


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 21, 2015)

From Twitter


January 1938 @DulwichHamletFC 7 @wokingfc 0 FA Amateur Cup 1st Rd-	 attendance a staggering 7,252


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 31, 2015)

Seemed like a big increase again today. 1047 quoted on Facebook - don't think that can be right.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 31, 2015)

Well dont think I have ever been in such a packed Rabble

missed both goals because of restricted view

seemed more than like 1,400 ish


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Seemed like a big increase again today. 1047 quoted on Facebook - don't think that can be right.


I saw that too but it seemed far smaller than I expected. I would have said around 1,400 too.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2015)

Celebrations for second goal... look how busy it was behind the goal!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 31, 2015)

editor said:


> I saw that too but it seemed far smaller than I expected. I would have said around 1,400 too.



A lot of people were coming in through the gate around kick off because the queues at the turnstiles were so big. I don't know if any of them were counted.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 31, 2015)

Bloody hell!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 31, 2015)

Average attendance at Champion Hill in the Ryman Premier League
now

907

YES 907

Today's attendance against Garys (1047) was higher than all other teams in our League and Conference South


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jan 31, 2015)

editor said:


> Celebrations for second goal... look how busy it was behind the goal!
> 
> View attachment 67103



Wow, what a great picture! Very hard to imagine such scenes when I first started going to watch the Hamlet!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 31, 2015)

agreed Urban Mikes photo really does bring out the great buzz at Champion hill these days and the growing youthful support (not all with beards)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 31, 2015)

I didnt go today, but Lordship lane seemed awash with the pink and blue today, not surprised it was a good attendance


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 1, 2015)

This is what happens when Griff is absent!  Certainly felt more like 1400. Really struggled to see today.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 1, 2015)

missed both goals because of the size of the Rabble
(it was certainly warmer as a result)


----------



## tasty_snacks (Feb 1, 2015)

There would've been a couple of hundred missing as Palace was at home, too. Next week could push 1500? Shame if a few hundred were missed by coming through the gates - that's a couple of grand gone from the coffers.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 1, 2015)

tasty_snacks said:


> There would've been a couple of hundred missing as Palace was at home, too. Next week could push 1500? Shame if a few hundred were missed by coming through the gates - that's a couple of grand gone from the coffers.



They weren't coming in for free - the stewards were taking money off people so there shouldn't be an issue there.


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Celebrations for second goal... look how busy it was behind the goal!
> 
> View attachment 67103


 looks packed !


----------



## Matboy_Slim (Feb 1, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They weren't coming in for free - the stewards were taking money off people so there shouldn't be an issue there.



Can concur, one of the times I helped out with the stewarding was at he Burgess Hill promotion game and again we let people in through the gates to help ease the huge crowds - cash was taken but probably not the actual numbers.

We're a much changed club since that day


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Celebrations for second goal... look how busy it was behind the goal!
> 
> View attachment 67103


 we need a bigger ground !!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 2, 2015)

Hopefully we will get one!


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 2, 2015)

There were perhaps not quite as many on the 'Toilets Opposite' side or as many away fans behind the goal as at some recent matches, but still a great attendance even if 1,047 is the accurate figure.  Last season the same fixture on boxing Day pulled around 550.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 2, 2015)

28th nationwide at the moment...

http://www.nonleaguematters.co.uk/global/attendances/


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 2, 2015)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> 28th nationwide at the moment...
> 
> http://www.nonleaguematters.co.uk/global/attendances/


 that's some achievement by the club


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 2, 2015)

We are within 100 a gate on beating Southport and Dalington in average attendance


----------



## all to nah (Feb 2, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> We are within 100 a gate on beating Southport and Dalington in average attendance



With my experiences from the weekend (Salford City vs Darlo) I can say, that there's no level (accept the quantity) Darlington-supporters are comparable to DHFC-supporters on...


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 2, 2015)

all to nah said:


> With my experiences from the weekend (Salford City vs Darlo) I can say, that there's no level (accept the quantity) Darlington-supporters are comparable to DHFC-supporters on...


 anyway its going to have lots of fans !


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 2, 2015)

all to nah said:


> With my experiences from the weekend (Salford City vs Darlo) I can say, that there's no level (accept the quantity) Darlington-supporters are comparable to DHFC-supporters on...



Don't wake up Joe K.  He's having a peaceful time in Lewes.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 3, 2015)

to be honest...I couldn't give a fuck bout where we are, compared to other clubs in attendances. I'm just enjoying the crowds we currently get. It's not a bloody willy waving contest!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 3, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> to be honest...I couldn't give a fuck bout where we are, compared to other clubs in attendances. I'm just enjoying the crowds we currently get. It's not a bloody willy waving contest!


Hahahaha - how many of these contests have you attended Mishi? I bet your attendance is higher than 28th nationwide.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 3, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Hahahaha - how many of these contests have you attended Mishi? I bet your attendance is higher than 28th nationwide.


I recall Shaun & Burty literally 'running round Cheltenham with their willes hanging out' after we won there in the FA Trophy in 1997!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 3, 2015)

I bet it's not, please tell me where they were. Believe me, the size of mine isn't one I'd share in contests! It was just an expression about ego's... Our crowds could easily plummet if, or when, Gavin leaves. football comes and goes in cycles...I'd rather we didn't really compare. Yes we get big crowds, but is that so important? I think  the atmosphere is more important than the numbers we get.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 3, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> I recall Shaun & Burty literally 'running round Cheltenham with their willes hanging out' after we won there in the FA Trophy in 1997!


Hahaha - and rightly so!


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 3, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Our crowds could easily plummet if, or when, Gavin leaves. football comes and goes in cycles...I'd rather we didn't really compare. Yes we get big crowds, but is that so important? I think  the atmosphere is more important than the numbers we get.


My feelings are similar.  What matters is than OUR crowds are bigger than they've been since the 1950's.  There are still 27 non-league clubs pulling more than we do, but (without really knowing much about them) I doubt many of us would prefer the matchday atmosphere at many of those other clubs.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 3, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Don't wake up Joe K.  He's having a peaceful time in Lewes.



Mov(ed)(ing) to Brighton now, actually.

Yes, my first thought after a football-free Saturday went something along these lines: 'I support two non-league clubs whose names begin with 'D', and who currently have quite similar attendances. Yesterday, one organized a food bank appeal and won two-nil playing their usual brand of free-flowing football; the other went to Salford, had two players, the manager and the assistant sent off, and saw their fans punch a steward (alleg.), threaten catering staff (alleg.) and smash up part of the stand (alleg.). There are probably some interesting socio-economic reasons for the difference, and I'm not going to get sucked into producing some kind of moral analysis or hierarchy because these things are always context-dependent. I'm certainly not going to disavow Darlo - in fact, I still enjoy being with that bunch of miserable, occasionally hooliganistic fuckers as much as with Dulwich as, at the end of the day, it's where I come from.'

Pity if people are judging Darlo fans based on this one event. We often bring a lot of lads for the big aways who don't go to 95% of the matches - it's a relic from when the club played in the town centre and the local hard men/ hard drinkers could make spot decisions about whether or not to go to the game based on whether they were going to get any chew or not. Our unglamorous aways (i.e. nearly all of the ones where the BBC aren't making a documentary about our hosts) draw 2-300 characteristically Darlingtonian people, namely sardonic, basically nice, real ale drinkers. I get as many laughs out of them as I do at the Car Wash end. Moreover, Salford are a bunch of cocks - it's Giggs _et al _jazzing money around as a way of thumbing their noses at FCUM, or, in plain English, Whitehawk + Gary Neville. 

Actually feeling quite annoyed about this, TBH.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 3, 2015)

all to nah said:


> With my experiences from the weekend (Salford City vs Darlo) I can say, that there's no level (accept the quantity) Darlington-supporters are comparable to DHFC-supporters on...



I'm both, All to Nah.


----------



## all to nah (Feb 3, 2015)

Joe K said:


> I'm both, All to Nah.



I've got it, Joe.

Will send you a PM.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 7, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> to be honest...I couldn't give a fuck bout where we are, compared to other clubs in attendances. I'm just enjoying the crowds we currently get. It's not a bloody willy waving contest!


I'm quite interested in waving my, er, I mean, seeing what other attendances are like cos (a) it gives a sense of how much of a hopeless suicide mission the season after a promotion would be (not at all at the moment!), and (b) I'm interested in the wider health of the divisions around us. I'm perfectly capable of indulging myself behind the goal* but it's slightly less fun when you feel like you're playing a team with no fans.

* = Am I writing a Carry On script?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 8, 2015)

1,162 *Dulwich Hamlet* v Canvey Island

571 last season


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 8, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> 1,162 *Dulwich Hamlet* v Canvey Island
> 
> 571 last season


As with last week it felt like more. I think that's the fullest I've ever seen the _Dogging Paradise Hedgehog Mass Murder End_ in the first half. Was there another cash-on-the-opened-gate queue-buster?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 8, 2015)

It was a fair bit quieter than last week I thought so that seems about right to me. I could actually see the game in the second half this week.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 8, 2015)

I saw the goal this week so I thought 1,100 seemed right


----------



## Scrooge (Feb 8, 2015)

While I'm confined to the main stand I get a different perspective on the match and the crowd... and it was definitely a lot quieter yesterday than last Saturday. Loads of empty seats for the second half.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 8, 2015)

The crowd was fairly accurate yesterday. Last week should have been higher, 'off the record', but Griff wasn't there to tally, so it was slightly lower. But not able to rectify after it had been sent in to the league, I think.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 8, 2015)

Wish that crowd had seen us riding the wicker raindeer in the goal mouth about 8pm


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 9, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> As with last week it felt like more. I think that's the fullest I've ever seen the _Dogging Paradise Hedgehog Mass Murder End_ in the first half. Was there another cash-on-the-opened-gate queue-buster?


Crowd was accurate as The Griff was back in the saddle and I jumped on the next turnstile. The hoards still love to turn up near kick off.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 9, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Wish that crowd had seen us riding the wicker raindeer in the goal mouth about 8pm


 That's the pitch fucked for the Stonewall game then!


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 9, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That's the pitch fucked for the Stonewall game then!


 canvey had around 20 fans


----------



## EDC (Feb 9, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> canvey had around 20 fans



Is it really that important?


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 9, 2015)

EDC said:


> Is it really that important?


 im just saying !


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 9, 2015)

A few more than that actually...but more importantly than 'numbers' they sang and got behind their team.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes  - agree Canvey fans gave good account of themselves


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 10, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> canvey had around 20 fans


There were twenty behind the goal in the second half, which mens there were probably at least the same number again along the sides and in the stand.  You need to remember away fans don't all wear colurs and stand behind the goal.  Quite a lot of people in the stand jumped up and cheered when they took the lead.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 17, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 67826


 The 'large gate' for the last game of the season was because it was a Community Day, not sure think it was organised by the Trust, funded from a local grant.


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 18, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 67826


 that season I only missed 8 games !


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 18, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 67826


 just looking back at some of those attedances to what we get at champion hill know,

most of home gates this season beat that old afc Wimbledon match !


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 21, 2015)

long queues at the ground and a staggering 1,459 against Met police
2004 -2005 season attendance 157


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 22, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> long queues at the ground and a staggering 1,459 against Met police
> 2004 -2005 season attendance 157



 bet the bar was chocka !


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 23, 2015)

Would be interesting to know what the average attendance has been for Saturday matches only, as obviously it's quite a bit lower for the midweek matches so they'll be dragging down the average.

I guess it also means there's a big financial incentive these days for the club to make sure Saturday games don't get postponed, as there'll be such a big difference between Saturday and Tuesday/Wednesday income.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 23, 2015)

blueheaven said:


> Would be interesting to know what the average attendance has been for Saturday matches only, as obviously it's quite a bit lower for the midweek matches so they'll be dragging down the average.
> 
> I guess it also means there's a big financial incentive these days for the club to make sure Saturday games don't get postponed, as there'll be such a big difference between Saturday and Tuesday/Wednesday income.


ForwardHamlet have been keeping a loose eye on Sat home attendances and the Met Police game was the 5th in a row that has been over 1,000.


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 23, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> long queues at the ground and a staggering 1,459 against Met police
> 2004 -2005 season attendance 157



 did go to many Dulwich games that season ?


----------



## EDC (Feb 23, 2015)

blueheaven said:


> Would be interesting to know what the average attendance has been for Saturday matches only, as obviously it's quite a bit lower for the midweek matches so they'll be dragging down the average.
> 
> I guess it also means there's a big financial incentive these days for the club to make sure Saturday games don't get postponed, as there'll be such a big difference between Saturday and Tuesday/Wednesday income.




The Saturday average is 1147, boosted of course by the Hampton and Richmond gate, nevertheless an amazing figure


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 23, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> ForwardHamlet have been keeping a loose eye on Sat home attendances and the Met Police game was the 5th in a row that has been over 1,000.



It's funny to read the start of this thread only a few months ago. 'Wow 600. Amazing'


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2015)

I think attendances will stabilise from now on 800-1,000

but towards the last few games up to 2,000


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 23, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I think attendances will stabilise from now on 800-1,000
> 
> but towards the last few games up to 2,000



Well there's only four more home games this season! 

I'd be surprised if they dropped under 1000 tbh.


----------



## tasty_snacks (Feb 24, 2015)

Who knows? They could vanish as soon as they came. Let's not get complacent. The main thing is that the atmosphere remains as it has been over past few years.

But, looking at that Met Police match - a fixture competing against Millwall, Chelsea & Palace at home at the same time, and with no away fans (albeit boosted by the LGBT freebies) - chuck in warmer weather and quite frankly, anything could happen at the gate. Nothing surprises me anymore. 

What's the old CH record for a DHFC match.....?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 24, 2015)

tasty_snacks said:


> Who knows? They could vanish as soon as they came. Let's not get complacent. The main thing is that the atmosphere remains as it has been over past few years.
> 
> But, looking at that Met Police match - a fixture competing against Millwall, Chelsea & Palace at home at the same time, and with no away fans (albeit boosted by the LGBT freebies) - chuck in warmer weather and quite frankly, anything could happen at the gate. Nothing surprises me anymore.
> 
> What's the old CH record for a DHFC match.....?


 Not sure, off the top of my head...16,000+, with season tickets & comps not included in that.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 24, 2015)

tasty_snacks said:


> (albeit boosted by the LGBT freebies)



Did many people take that up?


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 25, 2015)

tasty_snacks said:


> Who knows? They could vanish as soon as they came. Let's not get complacent. The main thing is that the atmosphere remains as it has been over past few years.
> 
> But, looking at that Met Police match - a fixture competing against Millwall, Chelsea & Palace at home at the same time, and with no away fans (albeit boosted by the LGBT freebies) - chuck in warmer weather and quite frankly, anything could happen at the gate. Nothing surprises me anymore.
> 
> What's the old CH record for a DHFC match.....?


 seems Dulwich need not fear losing support any more !


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 26, 2015)

The crowds will go up...but they will also go down...it's even more inevitable than communism!


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 26, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The crowds will go up...but they will also go down...it's even more inevitable than communism!


 enjoy while its here I say


----------



## takkforalt (Apr 26, 2015)

anyone know where I can get match by match breakdown of attendances for 2013/14 season?


----------



## EDC (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry, just posted these and see you wanted last season, my mistake.

Home matches here.

http://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/dulwich/attendances


All matches here.

http://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/dulwich/matches


----------



## takkforalt (Apr 26, 2015)

aye, thanks had that one.  Doesn't show 2013/14 tho, which is what I'm after.  Any ideas if there's an archive on that site?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 28, 2015)

> thought i'd update the list now the season is over, and here it is. though not sure if the play off games should be counted in this list. i left the last 2 games on from the old list so this is actually the top 22 attendances of the season.
> 
> 3000 Dulwich Hamlet v Maidstone United
> 2856 Dulwich Hamlet v Hampton & Richmond Boro
> ...



Post nicked from JTE on the Maidstone forums


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Post nicked from JTE on the Maidstone forums


I think it must piss off some of the Maidstone fans that we're sat right at the top


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 30, 2015)

Not really. They know they would be sat right at the top if they had a ground with a larger capacity than ours...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 1, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet V Dorking March 1909 (played at Herne Hill) crowd reported at over 5,000


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 2, 2015)

Again...any chance of a source for whatever you quote please...otherwise this just ends like Wikipedia....


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 3, 2015)

DULWICH HAMLET ATTENDANCES AND IMPACT OF TELEVISION

In the 1930's, crowds averaged around 7,000 to 8,000 at Champion Hill, now they average less than half of that.

Tom Brooker attributes the decline in attendance and this seasons's fickleness in particular to the impact of television

Source: Sport Express 27th April 1956

Note: Tom Brooker was an ex player and member of the selection committee


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks...what was Sports Express please? Was it a magazine/newspaper on its own...or is it from the Daily Express stable?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 3, 2015)

I purchased of Sport Express

it seems to be a weekly A4 magazine - covers all sports including rugby and athletics but mainly football
Doesn't seem to be part of the Express newspaper group
its head office was 70-74 London Road, SE1 ?

cost 6d

This issue was 427 and has a full page article on Dulwich Hamlet which I will post up


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 4, 2015)

Random match programme report of attendances in 1949/50 Season

Dulwich Hamlet V Ilford (25 Nov 1949)   5,764
Dulwich Hamlet V Woking (1949)  5,338 (won 5-2)

Dulwich Hamlet in December 1949 were second in the Isthmian League
Woking 4th

The first game of 1949/50 season Dulwich Hamlet FC lost was in December away at St Albans, losing 3-1, despite Leslie Green putting Dulwich Hamlet 1-0 up in the 20th min

source: Dulwich Hamlet V Clapton  December 1949 programme

In the previous season 1949/50 attendance at Dulwich Hamlet V Walton (Feb 1949) was 12,241


----------



## darryl (Jul 5, 2015)

(deleted post - moved to the history thread)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 5, 2015)

*Step 3 Premier Division 2014/2015*

No. Club	Average   Games   2013/14	Highest

1 FC United of Manchester 2.155 23 12,1% 3.588
2 Maidstone United FC 1.846 23 1,4% 2.226
3 Dulwich Hamlet FC 1.056 23 58,3% 3.000
4 Margate FC 683 23 110,0% 2.306
5 Weymouth FC 645 22 23,3% 1.509
6 Workington AFC 550 23 53,9% 2.603
7 Halesowen Town FC 529 23 41,1% 1.748
8 King's Lynn Town FC 509 23 -16,1% 1.187
9 Lewes FC 503 23 0,1% 1.007
10 Corby Town FC 492 22 80,3% 780


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 8, 2015)

attendance
Dulwich Hamlet V Walton February 1949 - 12,241


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 8, 2015)

6 September 2015
Av. attendance of 1,112 places #DHFC as 26th best-suppported non-league team in England. Ahead of 7 NL (conf) teams.

many of those teams above are ex League teams (approx 17) and also take more fans away (which bumps up Conf league teams)

So Dulwich Hamlet effectively top 10 supported non-league teams (who were not ex League)


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 21, 2015)

not DHFC related, I know, but I was looking at winners of the UEFA cup winners cup last night and found something quite strange:







4,750 people at a major european cup final!

(It does also say that some people think that attendance was really 9,000, which is still rather low!)


----------



## all to nah (Sep 21, 2015)

The (most) Jena supporters were not allowed to go there, for the supporters from Georgia it was probably a long journey in 1981 and Düsseldorfs average was 18.398 in that season. Furthermore most people in FRG weren't interested in other teams/matches in that time - the groundhopping and eventhopping things started ten or twenty years later, I think.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks Jan! I suspected that it the travel element would have been a factor, and the iron curtain too. It just stood out to me in the list of finals. Very interesting.

I also remember seeing footage of the 2nd leg of the ipswich v az uefa cup final in amsterdam - loads of space in parts of the terraces.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 21, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet V Hampton & Richmond Borough
Monday 25 August 2003 Ryman League Division One South
Won 2-1 (Warren Houghton and Francis Quarm)
attendance 228

Note average gates up to 30 Dec 2003 Ryman League 1 South

Worthing 330
Lewes 328
Slough 299
Staines 247
Tooting & M 227
Bromley 226
Dulwich Hamlet 221  (highest of the season was 402 V Bromley)
Horsham 217
Hampton & R 196
Leatherhead 166
Whyteleafe 164

Highest gate of the season
680 - Slough V Windsor (26 12 03)

Worthing V Lewes had a gate of 1,125 but the game was abandoned after 65 mins due to waterlogged pitch (this was expected to be the 2003/04 seasons highest


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow! That's a HUGE drop from the corresponding time in 1933...what went wrong?


----------



## Fingers (Sep 22, 2015)

.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 22, 2015)

Fingers said:


> .


Everything about that story sums up what's wrong with this country today.  We've got an arrogant posh twat as Prime Minister, and people are more interested in his stupid public schoolboy initiation tests that whether he's actually running the country properly.  Meanwhile the establishment press put the boot into Jeremy Corbyn for not singing the national anthem which is (a) a dismal dirge and (b) uninclusive to anyone who is an atheist and/or a republican, as well no doubt many others too.  Maintaining a respectful silence while the anthem is played or sung by others is more than adequate.  

I wonder what British Jews and Muslims think about their Prime Ministers porcine necrophilia tendencies?


----------



## Fingers (Sep 22, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> Everything about that story sums up what's wrong with this country today.  We've got an arrogant posh twat as Prime Minister, and people are more interested in his stupid public schoolboy initiation tests that whether he's actually running the country properly.  Meanwhile the establishment press put the boot into Jeremy Corbyn for not singing the national anthem which is (a) a dismal dirge and (b) uninclusive to anyone who is an atheist and/or a republican, as well no doubt many others too.  Maintaining a respectful silence while the anthem is played or sung by others is more than adequate.
> 
> I wonder what British Jews and Muslims think about their Prime Ministers porcine necrophilia tendencies?



My post was on the wrong thread but I agree with your sentiment


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 29, 2015)

29 September 2015 Ryman League
ATTENDANCE: Metropolitan Police v Dulwich Hamlet - 136 

(one of the lowest gates for a game in the Ryman involving Dulwich Hamlet)


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 30, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> 29 September 2015 Ryman League
> ATTENDANCE: Metropolitan Police v Dulwich Hamlet - 136
> 
> (one of the lowest gates for a game in the Ryman involving Dulwich Hamlet)



Probably about 80 to 100 were Dulwich though.  Not a single cheer when they scored, even the people who watch Met Police don't even actually support them.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 1, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Probably about 80 to 100 were Dulwich though.  Not a single cheer when they scored, even the people who watch Met Police don't even actually support them.


They had an attendance of just 64 for a midweek league match against VCD, the least supported other club in the division, which suggests they have a base home crowd for midweek matches of not much more than 50.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 5, 2015)

My 'guestimate' for last Tuesday was around eighty Hamlet fans made the trip to Imber Court.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Oct 5, 2015)

BTW Sorry for my ignorance but do you have to be a copper or ex-copper to play for the Repressive state apparatus? what is the connection?


----------



## 3010 (Oct 5, 2015)

Jimbob73 said:


> BTW Sorry for my ignorance but do you have to be a copper or ex-copper to play for the Repressive state apparatus? what is the connection?


Not any longer - here's a vice article on Met Police from earlier this year: Behind the Scenes at Britain's Most Misunderstood Football Club | VICE Sports


----------



## Jimbob73 (Oct 5, 2015)

Cheers 3010 - makes you wonder why they just don't change the name now and try to build a local fan base?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 5, 2015)

Jimbob73 said:


> Cheers 3010 - makes you wonder why they just don't change the name now and try to build a local fan base?



Well they are still funded from the Police Lottery and play at Imber Court which is owned by the Met. If they changed the name I imagine the lottery money would stop, and while it might bring in some more fans to be Thames Ditton FC or whatever, I doubt it would be enough to cover the losses (I'd think it might well make no difference at all personally).


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 29, 2015)

So 869 in attendance against Merstham on Tuesday evening 27th October 2015
as reported elsewhere certainly one of the highest mid week attendances ever

Dulwich Hamlets attendances still over a 1,000 average for the season

Interesting if compare to Salford City FC now backed by Class of 92 (ex united players) and billionaire Singapore finance
average gates 471, highest league gate 636 this season and last season 1,300 (Capacity)

also on Tuesday night Salford City drew with Matlock town at home
attendance was 427

So Dulwich Hamlet pulling in twice as many to champion hill on Tuesday night than the Class of 92 #justsaying


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 30, 2015)

Who gives a fuck what crowds others are drawing in?
What were Salford's crowds in previous years?
I would guess their growth is comparable to the first few years for us under Gavin...

And why slag off their backers? I have no idea how much money they are throwing in...but surely it's a good thing that they are supporting and trying to grow a small, traditional local non-league side?

And with regard to our crowd, not a criticism I hasten to add, but it was boosted by a large contingent who were guests of the Club, from the superb Football Beyond Borders charity.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 30, 2015)

Did you watch the Class of 92 ?
Because if you did, you would note fans real concern about direction of club
and how the only driving concern of the new owners was League status
and yes think Singapore multi millionaire buying out an English non league club is an issue
if you want to see the development of more fan based/council ownership


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 30, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Did you watch the Class of 92 ?
> Because if you did, you would note fans real concern about direction of club
> and how the only driving concern of the new owners was League status
> and yes think Singapore multi millionaire buying out an English non league club is an issue
> if you want to see the development of more fan based/council ownership



I thought it was a really fascinating documentary and worth watching for anyone with an interest in non league or lower level football. I'm sure the "Class of 92" guys all feel they're doing a good, positive thing for that club (and I thought Gary Neville came across really well), but guys like that aren't really football fans in the way we are, and don't seem to understand why doing a thing like immediately changing a club's badge and colours can cause friction. There seems to be a thin line between showing ambition for growth, and trying to force change on a club that just doesn't want it. It made me feel that Hamlet are quite fortunate in that the growth here is a bit more "organic" - it's happening because of increasing crowds, a good manager and a long-term plan, rather than because some big-money types have suddenly arrived out of nowhere and tried to turn the club into some sort of new Man Utd. Part two next week should be well worth a watch.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 30, 2015)

Agreed, thought it was a very good programme on Salford - very unusual to have a woman chairman I though, as you say Gary Neville came over well - Giggs seemed just wanted the team to get into the League. (loved the issue with the Sky box and the issue re fitness training v planning tactics)

Think its also interesting that despite the hype when they bought the club unlike FC United there fan base (todate) has not taken off (maybe after this programme)

I think as much as we we are proud of how we have increased attendances, think its also interesting to see clubs like Bromley (starting at a similar base) doing likewise, suspect capitalising on their success in the League and community outreach work


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 31, 2015)

No, I haven't seen the programme, in fact I've not even heard of it. Truth be told, I haven't watched telly for years, simply don't have time to.

I don't think it's right to compare them to FCUofM. They are CLEARLY set up on different lines, and have a clear 'captive market' of disillusioned former Old Trafford goers, or those who couldn't afford to go there on a regular basis. Like the Kingston Dons, they were clearly starting than a 'larger than normal' fan base for their level.

Taking over an established non-league side like Salford City...yes, it will take time to grow support, if they do, or not. Quite clearly their crowds ARE growing. Let's not forget when our average crowds reached the four hundred mark WE thought they were huge then...

As for Bromley...trust me, they are 'only' where they are attendance wise, through doing well in the league. And that is only achieved by several backers  from their Board pumping in lots of money. Their budget last season was allegedly at least three to four times higher to what ours is, though I'm not going to disclose any actual figures, as I base it on a mix of 'accurate hearsay' from people there I know are 'in the know' & confidential information given to me.

If they were to struggle in the Conference National their crowds will plummet. And by all accounts I've heard it's not the most pleasant place to go, for away sides with half-decent support, as they can get a fair bit of grief, depending on how brave these young 'Football Factory-wannabes' are. Fortunately they got a bit to lairy at Ebbsfleet United last season, and got well slapped. Some of the old school Bromley fans are, to be honest, embarrassed by them.

Bottom line is...there will never be a 'Football Utopia' of every club being fan owned, or fan directed.

As it stands I think we are in an extremely hopeful position, as if all comes to fruition, and the planning application goes through, we will have a fan owned Club handed to us all, at no cost!


----------



## clog (Nov 2, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Agreed, thought it was a very good programme on Salford - very unusual to have a woman chairman I though, as you say Gary Neville came over well - Giggs seemed just wanted the team to get into the League. (loved the issue with the Sky box and the issue re fitness training v planning tactics)
> 
> Think its also interesting that despite the hype when they bought the club unlike FC United there fan base (todate) has not taken off (maybe after this programme)
> 
> I think as much as we we are proud of how we have increased attendances, think its also interesting to see clubs like Bromley (starting at a similar base) doing likewise, suspect capitalising on their success in the League and community outreach work



I am not a fan of Bromley. Thought a section of their fans unwelcoming and sexist when I went a few weeks back.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 2, 2015)

clog said:


> I am not a fan of Bromley. Thought a section of their fans unwelcoming and sexist when I went a few weeks back.


Yes, sort of what I was saying...nothing like Champion Hill. Though I do enjoy an occasional visit there, and plan to, once our midweeks dry up, and they have a home midweek fixture, to entice me...


----------



## EDC (Nov 2, 2015)

A few lads from work, Chelsea fans up until their mid teens, then started going to Millwall as they couldn't afford Chelsea once they had to start paying their ownway, now Bromley.  Says it all really.


----------



## Cannon Fodder (Nov 3, 2015)

I believe Bromley have a quasi-Crystal Palace ultra element to their support and some disaffected Charlton fans are talking about starting to go to Bromley. Can't see that working somehow.


----------



## tomario (Nov 3, 2015)

So with half price entry into tonights game, what sort of gate will there be tonight?


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2015)

tomario said:


> So with half price entry into tonights game, what sort of gate will there be tonight?


Well, let me see what I can do to get the word out.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm making just my third appearance at the Hill this season so looking forward to it, whatever the crowd.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2015)

Wham ba'am! Buzzed, 20k+ tweet and Facebooked FTW!

Half price admission tonight as Dulwich Hamlet get stuck into the London Senior Cup, Tues 3rd Nov


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 3, 2015)

Anything over 200 for a London Senior Cup tie nowadays will be good. Hopefully the half price offer will push the gate over the 300 mark.


----------



## tomario (Nov 3, 2015)

Good work sir


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 3, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Anything over 200 for a London Senior Cup tie nowadays will be good. Hopefully the half price offer will push the gate over the 300 mark.



Last season it was 95 (ninety-five) for same round. Expect we'll better that tonight.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 4, 2015)

314 in for the cup. Nice.


----------



## tomario (Nov 4, 2015)

Very impressive friendly i thought. Something to build on. Can the club offer half price deals in the league cup as well, to get better crowds in as well?


----------



## tomario (Nov 4, 2015)

Very impressive friendly i thought. Something to build on. Can the club offer half price deals in the league cup as well, to get better crowds in as well?


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 4, 2015)

tomario said:


> Very impressive friendly i thought. Something to build on. Can the club offer half price deals in the league cup as well, to get better crowds in as well?


It wasn't a friendly, it was the London Senior Cup which at one point wasn't very friendly! With regards to admission prices I think it might be permitted in the league cup as well providing both clubs agree to it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 4, 2015)

Al Crane said:


> It wasn't a friendly, it was the London Senior Cup which at one point wasn't very friendly! With regards to admission prices I think it might be permitted in the league cup as well providing both clubs agree to it.



Which they wouldn't, I don't think. They'll know that a Saturday crowd will hold up pretty well regardless - their cut isn't likely to be higher from a slightly higher gate at half price.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2015)

Compare and contrast with last season's Senior Cup game: 












Wonder own goal sees Hamlet take out Thamesmead Town in London Senior Cup tie

*last night's photos coming soon


----------



## Scrooge (Nov 4, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Which they wouldn't, I don't think. They'll know that a Saturday crowd will hold up pretty well regardless - their cut isn't likely to be higher from a slightly higher gate at half price.



League cup games happen on Tuesday as well though, so presumably the same logic applies as with the LSC


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 4, 2015)

Scrooge said:


> League cup games happen on Tuesday as well though, so presumably the same logic applies as with the LSC



You're right - I was thinking of next week's game but that's FA Trophy isn't it? I lose track of all the cup competitions.

It's still a pretty hard sell for the away team though.


----------



## EDC (Nov 4, 2015)

Is that G-Man in the crowd in one of the photos?


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 4, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Which they wouldn't, I don't think. They'll know that a Saturday crowd will hold up pretty well regardless - their cut isn't likely to be higher from a slightly higher gate at half price.



But League Cup is not a Saturday.  Seems a sensible proposition if Faversham Town agree to it for 1 December.  Last night's attendance was over triple the equivalent game from last season, so we have evidence to show Faversham the affect that it might have on the crowd.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 4, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> But League Cup is not a Saturday.  Seems a sensible proposition if Faversham Town agree to it for 1 December.  Last night's attendance was over triple the equivalent game from last season, so we have evidence to show Faversham the affect that it might have on the crowd.



Seems it was half price last year as well though: Dulwich Hamlet  v Thamesmead - London Senior Cup 7th Oct.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure that the half price admission made _that much_ of a difference. Obviously it had some effect, but I'd say it's as much to do with the upward trend in gates and the pre-match publicity/buzz.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 4, 2015)

Definately the pre-match 'Buzz'!


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 5, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm not entirely sure that the half price admission made _that much_ of a difference. Obviously it had some effect, but I'd say it's as much to do with the upward trend in gates and the pre-match publicity/buzz.


Personally I wouldn't have gone if was a tenner.  I just think that's too much for a competition where we always rest a few players and were playing a county league side.  The way I look at it, my season ticket is an annual donation to the club, and having spent that £160 or whatever home league games after that are 'free', and I'll just buy programmes, drink in the bar etc.

But whilst the attendance may have been lower with full price charged, it wouldn't have been that much lower, so the club must have sacrificed at least a small amount of gate money by making this goodwill gesture.

Reading the match programme there wre some interesting fixtures in the 'It all happened on 3 November' feature, which looks back at past matches taking place on the same day.  These included the infamous London Senior Cup defeat to South Kilburn, a second division (step 6) county league side who beat us 2-1 aet at Champion Hill six years earlier to the day, when we fielded waht looks like something close to our full first team of teh time.  That was Gavin Rose's first season as Hamlet manager.  The attendance was just 58.  This week's London Senior Cup attendance of 314 is higher than ANY home game in any competition at Champion Hill that season.  The highest was just 278 against Chatham, boosted by the ceremony to name the main stand 'The Tommy Jover Stand', and the league average for that season was just 180, the lowest on record for a season at Champion Hill.  (It was lower in 1991/2 when we shared at Tooting's old Sandy Lane ground during the redeveleopment of Champion Hill.)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 13, 2015)

There's an infuriated rival team's fan on twitter demanding to know, "where were you all when you were shit?" I know this is a boringly predictable tactic employed by football fans to challenge the realness of a successful team, but it got me thinking.

- It's as if we're Manchester United with their 700 million global potential consumers rather than an Isthmian League club who, like all others, needs numbers through the gate to bolster future survival. The rival club in question (you'll never guess who!) have their own existential struggles on the horizon - an extra few hundred inauthentic fans would help them enormously.

- And it willfully misses the point that there's a symbiotic relationship between growing crowds and getting better on the pitch, financially, psychologically, culturally even. The crowds started rising before the late 2011 promotion push, for example.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 13, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> There's an infuriated rival team's fan on twitter demanding to know, "where were you all when you were shit?" I know this is a boringly predictable tactic employed by football fans to challenge the realness of a successful team, but it got me thinking.
> 
> - It's as if we're Manchester United with their 700 million global potential consumers rather than an Isthmian League club who, like all others, needs numbers through the gate to bolster future survival. The rival club in question (you'll never guess who!) have their own existential struggles on the horizon - an extra few hundred inauthentic fans would help them enormously.
> 
> - And it willfully misses the point that there's a symbiotic relationship between growing crowds and getting better on the pitch, financially, psychologically, culturally even. The crowds started rising before the late 2011 promotion push, for example.



They always have an odd grip on reality. They were asking the same question when they finished above us in the league.


----------



## EDC (Nov 13, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> There's an infuriated rival team's fan on twitter demanding to know, "where were you all when you were shit?" I know this is a boringly predictable tactic employed by football fans to challenge the realness of a successful team, but it got me thinking.
> 
> - It's as if we're Manchester United with their 700 million global potential consumers rather than an Isthmian League club who, like all others, needs numbers through the gate to bolster future survival. The rival club in question (you'll never guess who!) have their own existential struggles on the horizon - an extra few hundred inauthentic fans would help them enormously.
> 
> - And it willfully misses the point that there's a symbiotic relationship between growing crowds and getting better on the pitch, financially, psychologically, culturally even. The crowds started rising before the late 2011 promotion push, for example.



So Dulwich Hamlet are getting the Chelsea treatment, double bubble for me then!  Of course for the latter I can proudly reply, "We were here, there, every fucking where, where were you?"


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 13, 2015)

Just out of interest...which fan is moaning from what club?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 13, 2015)

Not so much a fan as a being of pure integrity. The living embodiment of an ancient tradition going back thousands of years.

And Kingstonian, I think.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 13, 2015)

you can only be a real fan if you are in your mid 30s or over and/or never relocate to a different area


----------



## EDC (Nov 13, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> you can only be a real fan if you are in your mid 30s or over and/or never relocate to a different area



Even half a dozen miles across London?  That's me fucked from supporting Chelsea since I moved from Fulham thirty odd tears ago.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 13, 2015)

EDC said:


> Even half a dozen miles across London?  That's me fucked from supporting Chelsea since I moved from Fulham thirty odd tears ago.



and/or...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 13, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> you can only be a real fan if you are in your mid 30s or over and/or never relocate to a different area


The fascinating thing about the often criticised relocation and supporting a newly local club thing is that it was pretty fundamental to the formation of association football as a weekly mass spectator sport. Football clubs offered displaced workers in growing industrial cities ways to re-identify themselves as part of their new area. It's part of the history of the sport.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 13, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> The fascinating thing about the often criticised relocation and supporting a newly local club thing is that it was pretty fundamental to the formation of association football as a weekly mass spectator sport. Football clubs offered displaced workers in growing industrial cities ways to re-identify themselves as part of their new area. It's part of the history of the sport.



It seems to me that the amount of (almost quasi-religious) rhetoric around what being a football fan means has decreased as the experience has become less localised for most people.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 14, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It seems to me that the amount of (almost quasi-religious) rhetoric around what being a football fan means has decreased as the experience has become less localised for most people.


Actually, I am not religious at all...but I do worship at Champion Hill, Dulwich Hamlet being my religion of choice. And, genuinely, when people pray to their 'god', whatever faith that may be, as a non-believer, I offer words of thanks/call for personal strength to my 'higher power' whatever that be, and substitute 'Edgar' for 'god'.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2015)

attendance V VCD in FA Trophy 14/11/2015 was 795- surely the highest for any Dulwich Hamlet Trophy games since the 1950's ??


----------



## keith1 (Nov 15, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> attendance V VCD in FA Trophy 14/11/2015 was 795- surely the highest for any Dulwich Hamlet Trophy games since the 1950's ??


Not sure about the 50s, as we didn't enter the Trophy until the mid 1970s (we were in the FA Amateur Cup before then).  We actually had a couple of runs to the later rounds in the early 1980s and if my memory is still intact, I am pretty sure we had a couple of 1000+ gates during those runs, especially for a replay against Boston Utd and a draw with Northwich Victoria.
These games were at the old Champion Hill, so yesterday's attendance may be a Trophy high for the current ground.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2015)

18th March 1980 FA Trophy
Dulwich Hamlet V Boston United attendance 1059


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 16, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> 18th March 1980 FA Trophy
> Dulwich Hamlet V Boston United attendance 1059


Yes, that was huge crowd back then. It was a quarter final replay, we lost one nil...they brought a couple of hundred down, including two coach loads.  The closest we've ever got to Wembley in the Trophy.
In those days there was no 'north & south' divisions at step five. This was only the second year of the Alliance Premier League (now National League National) & we'd beaten another Alliance side, Bath City, away from home in the previous round.
In the first game at Boston United we took two coaches, and got a police escort after the game, such was the 'welcome' from the locals!

On the night of the replay the weather was bad, yet somehow our game was on. A coachload of Dagenham fans arrived, as their game at the thugs & muggers had been called off at late notice. They parked with the Boston coaches, on the side street on the estate, at the bottom of the hill. 

After the match the Boston coaches were attacked, and some windows put in. These were by the 'estate boys', who weren't Dulwich regulars... but (allegedly  ) one young Hamlet fan, who still goes to games to this day, wasn't not involved in attacking the Boston buses.  He deliberately targeted the Dagenham supporters' coach; after the Dulwich Hamlet supporters coach had had a window smashed at an Isthmian League Cup quarter final match three seasons earlier. Apparently, he has been heard to say since, this was his 'virgin' bricking of a coach...

The Boston fans chased our locals into the estate, whereupon they dashed up into the blocks, leaving the Boston fans down in the square, on the estate, as dustbins and bags of rubbish rained down on them, making them beat a hasty retreat.

It's worth noting that, despite this being a time when hooliganism was rife in the Football League, incidents such as these were VERY RARE at our level.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Nov 16, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> ... but (allegedly  ) one young Hamlet fan, who still goes to games to this day, wasn't not involved in attacking the Boston buses.  He deliberately targeted the Dagenham supporters' coach; after the Dulwich Hamlet supporters coach had had a window smashed at an Isthmian League Cup quarter final match three seasons earlier. Apparently, he has been heard to say since, this was his 'virgin' bricking of a coach....



I trust the appropriate authorities at the club have been informed. Our community lead in particular would be shocked at any regular attendee having engaged in such activity...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 16, 2015)

I have no idea about any 'statute of limitations' but we are talking about something that happened over 35 years ago!

And my memory does fade a little, I'm not entirely sure how accurate my recollections really are... 

Also, as a you are someone who goes to church...I'm wondering if you've ever heard the phrase...'he who is without sin...'


----------



## AndyDHFC (Nov 16, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I have no idea about any 'statute of limitations' but we are talking about something that happened over 35 years ago!
> 
> And my memory does fade a little, I'm not entirely sure how accurate my recollections really are...
> 
> Also, as a you are someone who goes to church...I'm wondering if you've ever heard the phrase...'he who is without sin...'


I may not have been *entirely* serious...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes, I realised...I never take practising christians seriously...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 16, 2015)

The Dulwich Hamlet V Boston game should be written up
important part of history


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 16, 2015)

I would say we've never played Boston...but there I go again... all pedantic!

There is so much to write up, it's all history really...

Incidentally, during that Trophy run, we beat Hertford Town at home in the second round proper, and our manager Alan Smith tipped the bottles of champagne the Chairman sent into the changing room after the match onto the floor, as he wasn't happy with our performance!


----------



## AndyDHFC (Nov 16, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes, I realised...I never take practising christians seriously...


Yes. I had registered this in our many lunch time liquid lunches (both pre and post sobriety). The post ones stick in the memory more for some reason...


----------



## YTC (Dec 7, 2015)

Nov 28th v Margate (FA Trophy): 1479
Dec 1st v Faversham (League Cup): 372
Dec  5th v Needham Market: 1547

Average for home games has to be well over the 1000 mark this season? Was impressed by Saturday (despite the NM smash and grab), very nice to see it busy under the toilets opposite stand too.


----------



## YTC (Dec 7, 2015)

On a side note, Wish the bar was a little quicker! But what a thing to be able to complain about.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 14, 2016)

Attendance on Saturday 9th January 2016 V Enfield Town  an amazing 2,249 (highest of the season so far)

average Dulwich Hamlet attendance 1986-1987 was 179

average this season (so far) 1,202

That makes Dulwich Hamlet second most popular non-league team in London behind Bromley whos average is 1,426
(but obviously Bromley do benefit from playing in the Conference against many recently relegated non-league teams with traditionally larger away day following).

If we could continue to build attendances to match our push for promotion there is surely no reason why Dulwich Hamlet could not end the season with the title as London's top (most popular in attendance terms) Non-League club

But with so many rearranged games this is not going to be easy


----------



## AndyDHFC (Jan 14, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> That makes Dulwich Hamlet second most popular non-league team in London behind Bromley



Bromley isn't London.  Its the French borders.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 14, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> Bromley isn't London.  Its the French borders.



Are we reviving the rivalry with Bromley now? If so, I'd just like to add that Bromley's ultras are people who weren't even cool enough to get into the Holmesdale Fanatics, they don't buy their own trainers and they use tiny little bangers they bought in France, which is where Bromley is, as 'pyro'.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Jan 14, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Are we reviving the rivalry with Bromley now? If so, I'd just like to add that Bromley's ultras are people who weren't even cool enough to get into the Holmesdale Fanatics, they don't buy their own trainers and they use tiny little bangers they bought in France, which is where Bromley is, as 'pyro'.


I'm not sure there was any real rivalry with Bromley (at least not on our part).  It was just intensely fun for many years to call them French and see the reaction.  They were actually quite a friendly bunch.  Always good for a sensible supporters match.


----------



## clog (Jan 14, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> I'm not sure there was any real rivalry with Bromley (at least not on our part).  It was just intensely fun for many years to call them French and see the reaction.  They were actually quite a friendly bunch.  Always good for a sensible supporters match.



There were a bunch of sexist twunts there when I went earlier this season chanting the usual rubbish. Needed Blitzwalker there to tell them to STFU.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 17, 2016)

16 January 2016
Top F A Tophy Crowds 

1949 *Dulwich Hamlet* V Guiseley
1361 Torquay United 
1276 Chester 
1230 Grimsby Town 
1006 Woking 
926 Oxford City


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 18, 2016)

Highest #*nonleague* crowds this season by Step:
1 Grimsby Town 7650
2 Stockport County 4797 
3 *Dulwich* Hamlet 2249 
4 Hythe Town 1527


----------



## Gromit (Jan 23, 2016)

Is it too late to jump on this bandwagon and still be able to say I was a supporter before it was trendy?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 23, 2016)

No, you're too early.  It's never been trendy to be a Dulwich Hamlet supporter. Anyone who thinks it might be trendy is not a supporter. Bye!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 1, 2016)

Tweets by #*nonleague*

Top Average #*nonleague* Crowds by Step
1 Tranmere Rovers 4990
2 FC United of Manchester 3288
3 Dulwich Hamlet 1253
4 Guernsey 732

Top Step 3 Average Crowds:
1253 Dulwich Hamlet
1129 Darlington
708 Blyth Spartans
618 Weymouth
601 Salford City

Top National South Crowd so far this season: 2691 Maidstone United v Eastbourne Borough

Top National North Crowd so far this season: 4797 Stockport County v FC United of Manchester

Top National League Crowd so far this season: 7650 Grimsby Town v Lincoln City

Top Crowds by Step
1 Grimsby Town 7650
2 Stockport County 4797
3 Dulwich Hamlet 2249
4 Hythe Town 1527
5 Hereford 4381
6 South Shields 1412


Top Average Crowds Essex/East London Teams
747 Chelmsford City
727 Braintree Town
347 Concord Rangers
310 Clapton
309 Billericay Town


----------



## Joe K (Feb 1, 2016)

I've the option of regarding my glass as half-empty or half-full regarding Hamlet overtaking Darlington in the attendance stakes. Guess which of those I'm going for.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 1, 2016)

Top Non League attendances in London (approx)

1 Bromley 1,400
2 Dulwich Hamlet 1,250

Can we make it to first spot by the end of the season ?


----------



## AndyDHFC (Feb 1, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Top Non League clubs in London (approx)
> 
> 1 Bromley 1,400
> 2 Dulwich Hamlet 1,250
> ...


You're determined to get Le Bromlei in London aren't you.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 1, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Top Non League clubs in London (approx)
> 
> 1 Bromley 1,400
> 2 Dulwich Hamlet 1,250
> ...



Bromley Rude Boy would Love that!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 1, 2016)

8 January 1955

Dulwich Hamlet V Hendon in the second round of the London Senior Cup was shown Live on Television

The match was at Champion Hill and Hamlet lost 2-4 after extra time.
Jim Skipper and Dick Tunmer scored for Dulwich Hamlet

and the attendance was 4,356

Source: Programme 7 December 1976


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 7, 2016)

*
Match detail: Dulwich Hamlet v Chelsea*

Match Date: Wednesday, 28th Oct 1964
Competition: Friendly
Opponent: Dulwich Hamlet
Venue: Away
Attendance: 4,021
Result: 0 - 3 (Chelsea)


_"The last huge gate there was 4,000 in October 1964, when then-First Division leaders Chelsea took a full first team for the inauguration of new floodlights."_

Toby Porter article South London Press - Thursday, 4 February 2016


----------



## Lyham (Feb 12, 2016)

Made this pretty quickly but quite interesting to have visualised


----------



## clog (Feb 13, 2016)

That is interesting - looks at first glance like some step changes in level after the big attendances, particularly the first non-league day, with a steady rise this season.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Feb 13, 2016)

Lyham said:


> View attachment 83360
> Made this pretty quickly but quite interesting to have visualised


Wow. Do you mind if we share on social media with full credit to you? Great job.


----------



## Lyham (Feb 13, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Wow. Do you mind if we share on social media with full credit to you? Great job.



Yeah, no problem. @liamball on Twitter.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 14, 2016)

FA Trophy
18th March  1980  A Dulwich Hamlet  V Boston United	

Attendance 1059  LOST 0-2


----------



## darryl (Feb 15, 2016)

Lyham said:


> View attachment 83360
> Made this pretty quickly but quite interesting to have visualised



Wow - it's interesting how cup attendances have really ballooned. Beckenham Town at home in the London Senior Cup got just 77 in December 2014. A year later, we took that number away to Corinthian-Casuals in the same competition on the cold, wet Tuesday before Christmas.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 24, 2016)

Dulwich Hamlet V Canterbury city
September 1954 FA Cup first qualifying round replay

Canterbury won 2-0
2,700 

bizarrely the game was played at half past four on a Wednesday afternoon

Source Programme 18 September 1979


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 25, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet V Canterbury city
> September 1954 FA Cup first qualifying round replay
> 
> Canterbury won 2-0
> ...


It's not that bizarre when you consider there were no floodlights at Champion Hill in those days and it's generally too dark to play county cricket beyond 6pm in mid-September.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes, but football is much slower than cricket, the ball does much less damage, even the hard old fashioned lether ones, and if kicking off on time, in reasonable daylight, will finish just as dusk comes in. Hence early kick-offs nowadays, early and late season, at 6.15 to 6.30-ish, at StepSeven...known to groundhoppers as the 'silly season', where they can tick lesser sportsgrounds, often with no proper facilities for spectators, bar a rope along the touchline.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 26, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes, but football is much slower than cricket, the ball does much less damage, even the hard old fashioned lether ones, and if kicking off on time, in reasonable daylight, will finish just as dusk comes in. Hence early kick-offs nowadays, early and late season, at 6.15 to 6.30-ish, at StepSeven...known to groundhoppers as the 'silly season', where they can tick lesser sportsgrounds, often with no proper facilities for spectators, bar a rope along the touchline.


But a cup replay kicking off at 4.30pm in mid-September won't finish much before 7pm if it goes to extra time (no penalty shoot-outs in those days) by which time it would certainly be pretty murky!  I was just using cricket hours as a reference point to illustrate what sort of time the sun sets around that time of year.  County cricket matches start half an hour earlier in September (at 10.30am as opposed to 11am, with a scheduled finishing time of 5.30pm as opposed to 6pm) due to the shorter daylight hours.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 26, 2016)

No, cup ties could go to extra-time, and if it go too 'murky' they were simply abandoned, and then another replay was held.

Happy to stand corrected, but I believe if the tie was abandoned in xtra time then the replay would 'revert' to the opposition.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 27, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No,* cup ties could go to extra-time*, and if it go too 'murky' they were simply abandoned, and then another replay was held.


That's what I said!  I said there were _*no penalty shoot outs*_ in those days, (which would have necessitated an even earlier kick off).  The point I'm trying to make is that, in order to stand a realistic chance of completing a replay (with possible extra time), 4.30pm is the latest time you can kick off at that time of year with no floodlights, hence the kick off time that PD found 'bizarre' when posting details of this match.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 27, 2016)

Just out of interest, how far up the non league pyramid can you go before you start needing floodlights? Are there a set of FA requirements that say at level x in the pyramid you must have this, that and the other, and once you get to level y you must also have so and so.

The local team where my mum and dad live just compete in a field, and play in Midland football league division three. But there is bascially fuck all there, it is just a reasonably flat and level field. They kick off at 2pm in winter for the light.  How far up can you go without needing these sort of facilities.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 27, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> That's what I said!  I said there were _*no penalty shoot outs*_ in those days, (which would have necessitated an even earlier kick off).  The point I'm trying to make is that, in order to stand a realistic chance of completing a replay (with possible extra time), 4.30pm is the latest time you can kick off at that time of year with no floodlights, hence the kick off time that PD found 'bizarre' when posting details of this match.


Ah, fair enough...often 'scan read' posts if I've got a backlog to catch up on, must have misr-read it.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 27, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Just out of interest, how far up the non league pyramid can you go before you start needing floodlights? Are there a set of FA requirements that say at level x in the pyramid you must have this, that and the other, and once you get to level y you must also have so and so.
> 
> The local team where my mum and dad live just compete in a field, and play in Midland football league division three. But there is bascially fuck all there, it is just a reasonably flat and level field. They kick off at 2pm in winter for the light.  How far up can you go without needing these sort of facilities.


Floodlights are 'technically' needed all the way down to Step Six, which is the Kent Invicta League. I think when that league was formed a few years ago, as there was no 'step six' league in that corner of the south-east, clubs were given four years to get their grounds 'up to standard'. The majority have improved them, or groundshared, or got their oww grounds. One I was particularly impresed with was the tidy little ground that Glebe have established in Chislehurst. 

Many lower level leagues, in effect, go against the gradings, by not relegating clubs from the bottom level of the steps if they don't/can't get lights up, unless they have a full complement of clubs who are floodlit.

Generally, some of the northern based groundhoppers mock the poor standard of both football and grounds at the bottom of the pyramid down south.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for that


----------



## Roger D (Feb 27, 2016)

Clubs without the appropriate ground grading on 31/3/16 were supposed to be thrown out of level 6 at the end of this season. Given this was nearly 50% of clubs the FA have back tracked and they can stay, for now but can't move leagues, enter FA competitions etc. 

The possibility the grading requirements may be ludicrously expensive for that level doesn't seem to have crossed their minds.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 1, 2016)

Top Average non league crowds Step 3: 
1280 Dulwich Hamlet
1082 Darlington 
684 Blyth Spartans 
631 Salford City 
607 Weymouth


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 1, 2016)

That's really good. Darlington is kind of understandable because they (or their predecessor) were a league club not that many years ago. 

Everyone else, including the high profile Salford City, are trailing in your wake


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 1, 2016)

*Chairman Jim Parmenter threatens to pull out of Dover Athletic unless crowds improve*
By Dover Express  |  Posted: March 01, 2016

By Sam Inkersole

DOVER ATHLETIC chairman Jim Parmenter has threatened to walk away from the club if he doesn't see attendances at Crabble improve dramatically in the next six months.

"I have spent 11 years and £3million getting this club where it is, pushing for promotion, close to the top five, and getting a crowd of less than 600, it's not do-able.

Read more: Chairman Jim Parmenter threatens to pull out of Dover Athletic unless crowds improve


----------



## GregDHFC (Mar 2, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> *Chairman Jim Parmenter threatens to pull out of Dover Athletic unless crowds improve*
> By Dover Express  |  Posted: March 01, 2016
> 
> By Sam Inkersole
> ...



Interesting tactic.  Not convinced sulking is the best way to draw crowds, though.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 2, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> That's really good. Darlington is kind of understandable because they (or their predecessor) were a league club not that many years ago.
> 
> Everyone else, including the high profile Salford City, are trailing in your wake



Just going to put this here: Darlington 1883 and Darlington are the same club, whatever Wikipedia and the FA might have to say about it.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry...disagree totally...even if it's got the same fanbase.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 2, 2016)

We paid the money we were told we had to pay so we could have our football share, but the FA insisted on demoting us with a name change. It wasn't a Salisbury/ Hereford situation. 

That doesn't, of course, mean - as I think I said to you on the bus somewhere or other, possibly Ramsgate - that I think it's okay for clubs to run up shitloads of debt to (for example) the St John's Ambulance then use administration as a way to avoid paying it off. It's just that we've been treated differently to other clubs who have behaved that way.


----------



## Al Crane (Mar 2, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> *Chairman Jim Parmenter threatens to pull out of Dover Athletic unless crowds improve*
> By Dover Express  |  Posted: March 01, 2016
> 
> By Sam Inkersole
> ...



The match day experience at Dover and general relationship with supporters is exactly the reason I now have a season ticket for Dulwich and not Dover.

I can't see that Jim's plea will be answered. Years of generally poor quality football and an even poorer relationship with supporters have eroded any hope of being able to regularly get the crowd numbers required to successfully sustain a Conf Prem team let alone a Football League one. If you factor in that the Town is generally on its knees and half the catchment area is made of water you're not left with much of fanbase to tap into.

The facilities at the ground are good but being told where to stand, what you can and can't say, bag searches etc. are all things that for me mean it's no different from watching Premiership football, it's just a bit less expensive and the football is poorer. Its exactly the sort of thing we should avoid.

There was a great opportunity to build up a new fan base when they dropped down to the Ryman South because the cost of running the Club should have been less (therefore savings passed onto supporters) but forming teams of well paid players isn't cheap and they effectively bought their promotions, tried to be a professional set up but completely fucked the family element of the Club and have lost many fans on the way.

Lots of people asked me who I would have supported if Dulwich had beaten Guiseley and gone onto play Dover in the next round of the FA Trophy. It's a tough one but I think I would probably have stood with the Hamlet such is my growing disillusion with Dover.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 2, 2016)

Al Crane said:


> The facilities at the ground are good but being told where to stand, what you can and can't say, bag searches etc. are all things that for me mean it's no different from watching Premiership football, it's just a bit less expensive and the football is poorer. Its exactly the sort of thing we should avoid.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 2, 2016)

Al Crane said:


> The match day experience at Dover and general relationship with supporters is exactly the reason I now have a season ticket for Dulwich and not Dover.
> 
> I can't see that Jim's plea will be answered. Years of generally poor quality football and an even poorer relationship with supporters have eroded any hope of being able to regularly get the crowd numbers required to successfully sustain a Conf Prem team let alone a Football League one. If you factor in that the Town is generally on its knees and half the catchment area is made of water you're not left with much of fanbase to tap into.
> 
> ...



I do often wonder if the demographic shift in football supporting will be from medium-sized and small clubs to (comparatively) tiny clubs, rather than from massive clubs to small clubs. So many of the more active new supporters at Dulwich didn't migrate from the Premier League, but from L1, L2 and Conference teams - often a matter of geographical necessity, I know, but I also think it's the bottom end of the professional game/ the very top of the semi-professional one where the bullshit of modern football is felt most sharply. As you say, going to watch Dover (or Darlington a few years back) is subject to most of the same restrictions as the Premier League, but instead of watching David Silva or Juan Mata you're watching a team of never-been big lads your pragmatist manager has assembled in a  desperate bid to stave off relegation.

Clapton give the impression of also having a number of fans who've come from watching the dog-end of professional football, and I think it's something we'll see at more and more Step 3/4/5 clubs over the next few years.


----------



## the 12th man (Apr 17, 2016)

Well we move up to 20th thanks to all the hard work of many with mainly only really big ex league clubs above us!

NonLeagueMatters


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 17, 2016)

Interesting. Hereford FC (7th highest crowds) are playing in the 9th tier Midlands Football League. They look set to get promoted having won ten on the bounce recently in the league and reaching the FA Vase final. They're the phoenix club which grew out of the defunct Hereford United in 2014, last seen at tier 7 (their badge includes the words: Forever United).
Got to admire their motto, transferred from the old club: 'Our greatest glory lies not in never having fallen, but in rising when we fall'.


----------



## EDC (Apr 17, 2016)

dcdulwich said:


> Interesting. Hereford FC (6th highest crowds) are playing in the 9th tier Midlands Football League. They look set to get promoted having won ten on the bounce recently in the league and reaching the FA Vase final. They're the phoenix club which grew out of the defunct Hereford United in 2014, last seen at tier 7 (their badge includes the words: Forever United).
> Got to admire their motto, transferred from the old club: 'Our greatest glory lies not in never having fallen, but in rising when we fall'.



They should have incorporated a Parka is the badge though, THAT pitch invasion is all I remember them for.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 17, 2016)

EDC said:


> They should have incorporated a Parka is the badge though, THAT pitch invasion is all I remember them for.


And the huge bull they parade around the pitch before each home game.  Apparently they've asked to take one to Wembley to parade before the FA Vase Final!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 17, 2016)

Great validation of the work on the pitch and in the community - Thanks to an army of volunteers #respect to all

As stated most teams with large attendances are ex League clubs and we were only 43 off Bromley (those winter rearranged games probably cost us)

Anyway next season we have a very real chance of ending up as London's No 1 non-league supported team


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 17, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> As stated most teams with large attendances are ex League clubs and we were only 43 off Bromley (those winter rearranged games probably cost us)
> 
> Anyway next season we have a very real chance of ending up as London's No 1 non-league supported team



If we're 43 off Bromley I'd think we'd be bringing in comfortably more home fans than them already. Without Maidstone in the league our gates haven't really been pushed up by any particularly big away followings this year while they will have had some much bigger ones with all the ex-league teams in their division.

With the current growth of crowds it's not unrealistic to think some games will hit capacity next year. The club needs to be planning how they'll deal with that IMO.


----------



## YTC (Apr 17, 2016)

We've got to have serious chat about the bar situation before next season.


----------



## darryl (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## darryl (Apr 17, 2016)

Season average at Champion Hill: 1,343. 

Attendance tables - The Ryman Isthmian Football League


----------



## SDE (Apr 17, 2016)

Really shockingly bad organisation again yesterday. Such a shame. We brought 3 newbies along, (very lovable, honest) Palace fans. They were astonished at the level of bag/pocket-checking on the way in ("Never seen anything like that at a Premier League game, mate") and their summary of the actual match was "Errr, I spent most of the time queueing for things". They left before the end to get a beer elsewhere. It was more of the same down the EDT post-match, surrounded by wankers. Urgh!!! Sorry, really struggling to enjoy home games at the moment. Thankfully, we managed to find some decent mash-up booze-fest solace elsewhere and had a good day of it in the end. All of which had very little to do with DHFC. I really don't want to take anyone new down Champion Hill again for a long long time. It's embarrassing. I buzz about the club all the fucking time and want to be proud to take people there and play host for the day, but it's impossible to do that with a straight face right now. I had a moan to Matt / Hadley a few weeks back and they seemed to sort things out amazingly quickly for the next game. But it was back to the same old shit this weekend. 1 step forward, 3 back. What a joke. Can't be arsed to repeat my long list of gripes. I don't buy the whole big crowds thing as an excuse. We should be expecting this. It's such a HUGE commercial opportunity. And we're paying (PAYING!!!) total muppets to be in charge of things on the day. The duo selling beer tokens up in the clubhouse were desperately in need of a fucking pulse between them. And the bar manager is a waste of fresh air. I'm pretty damn sure there are plenty of qualified people we could approach and say: "Hey, we're expecting 2,000 this Saturday. Fancy running the show for 30% profits?" and they'd cream it. On a specific point, one of the most common things I hear, which is so easily fixed, is "Why don't they change the hinges on the door?" [at the top of the steps leading up to the clubhouse]. Is such a small thing, which would make such a big difference, really that difficult? When thinking back to the first time I went to a DH game, I remember very clearly what I loved about it and why I instantly returned. If that first experience had've been yesterday, I don't think I'd go back. Rant over. For now. So glad there are no more home games this season. Can't wait for next weekend. An away game. Hoo-fuckin'-ray!


----------



## Scolly (Apr 18, 2016)

Bought two ale tokens and the girl had to use a calculator to add up 2 x3.80 and them the other used it to calculate my change from £8 and then game me 30p! Really could be arse going back for correct change.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 18, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> And the huge bull they parade around the pitch before each home game.  Apparently they've asked to take one to Wembley to parade before the FA Vase Final!


 Not when we went there in that FA Trophy game.It's was during the 'Mad cow' crisis and we got boo's rather than moo's from all round the ground when we sang "BSE, BSE, BSE..." 

Great 'old skool' Rabble day out...apart from the result, which no-one realyl cared about, as we all expected to lose!


----------



## AndyDHFC (Apr 18, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not when we went there in that FA Trophy game.It's was during the 'Mad cow' crisis and we got boo's rather than moo's from all round the ground when we sang "BSE, BSE, BSE..."
> 
> Great 'old skool' Rabble day out...apart from the result, which no-one realyl cared about, as we all expected to lose!



I will never forget you walking into the chemist I was working in, with a daft grin on your face enjoying refusing to tell me who we had drawn for about 10 minutes or so ...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 18, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If we're 43 off Bromley I'd think we'd be bringing in comfortably more home fans than them already.



Yes great point !

Its fair to say we can claim to be the London non-league team with the largest following (in terms of home attendance)

That is some hell of an achievement !


----------



## darryl (Apr 18, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Yes great point !
> 
> Its fair to say we can claim to be the London non-league team with the largest following (in terms of home attendance)
> 
> That is some hell of an achievement !



Dagenham & Redbridge are coming out of the Football League with an average home crowd of 1,993 this season - will be interesting to see where they go and we go next season in terms of crowds.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 19, 2016)

Not surprisingly we are also top of the 'away average attendance' league given the numbers who support us on the road:

Ryman League Premier Division | Attendances

The average home attendance for all clubs so far this season is 310. So, on average, we boost crowds when we play away by 88, which seems about right (with a few notable exceptions - Tonbridge and Bognor for eg):

RYMAN LEAGUE				  PREMIER					   01  Average - Lowest - Highest Attendances

We have helped provide the highest home attendance for five clubs but we are there or thereabouts for each team's highest home attendance all the time:

RYMAN LEAGUE				  PREMIER					  Attendance Grid


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 19, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> As stated most teams with large attendances are ex League clubs and we were only 43 off Bromley (those winter rearranged games probably cost us)
> 
> Anyway next season we have a very real chance of ending up as London's No 1 non-league supported team


We already are.  I don't acknowledge Bromley as a London club, they're a Kent club.

We're the eleventh biggest club in London after (in no particular order) Arsenal, Chelsea, Tottenham, West Ham, Crystal Palace, Fulham, Charlton, QPR, Millwall, Leyton Orient.



SDE said:


> On a specific point, one of the most common things I hear, which is so easily fixed, is "Why don't they change the hinges on the door?" [at the top of the steps leading up to the clubhouse]. Is such a small thing, which would make such a big difference, really that difficult?


I've been moaning about that since 1992!



AndyDHFC said:


> I will never forget you walking into the chemist I was working in, with a daft grin on your face enjoying refusing to tell me who we had drawn for about 10 minutes or so ...


He bloody phoned me up and told me we'd drawn Basingstoke away.  (Roughly equivalent to drawing Grays away nowadays, but three times as far to travel.)


----------



## Dodger (Apr 19, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> We're the eleventh biggest club in London after (in no particular order) Arsenal, Chelsea, Tottenham, West Ham, Crystal Palace, Fulham, Charlton, QPR, Millwall, Leyton Orient.



Not counting Brentford then?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 19, 2016)

And Barnet


----------



## clog (Apr 19, 2016)

Fingers said:


> And Barnet


If Bromley aren't a London club then neither are Barnet.


----------



## EDC (Apr 19, 2016)

Bromley are a French club.  Barnet are Scottish.


----------



## darryl (Apr 19, 2016)

EDC said:


> Bromley are a French club.  Barnet are Scottish.



Brentford are Welsh.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 19, 2016)

Is that the old London Caledonia's non-league club


----------



## clog (Apr 19, 2016)

darryl said:


> Brentford are Welsh.


Bloody Londoners


----------



## AndyDHFC (Apr 20, 2016)

clog said:


> Bloody Londoners


As an ethnic Welshman but basically a Londoner, I can confirm that Brentford is in Wales ...


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 20, 2016)

Dodger said:


> Not counting Brentford then?





Fingers said:


> And Barnet


Brentford FC has a Twickenham postcode, not a London postcode.  Barnet FC has a Harrow postcode, not a London postcode.  So no, I'm not counting Barnet, I'm not counting Brentford, I'm not counting Dredbridge, I'm not counting AFC Norbiton etc.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 20, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Is that the old London Caledonia's non-league club
> View attachment 85975 View attachment 85976


 I'd say that's a safe bet...the football and the name 'London Caledonians' on the card seems to confirm it...only a hunch mind...


----------



## Lyham (Apr 20, 2016)

And here are this season's numbers in a lovely pink and blue graph:


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 20, 2016)

Graph is also in date order #fantastic


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2016)

Lyham said:


> And here are this season's numbers in a lovely pink and blue graph:



Is that your own work? I'd like to maybe do a Buzz feature if I get time....


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 20, 2016)

2013/14
x1 attendance over 1,000 - 1,388

2014/15
x10 attendances over 1,000 but below 1,500
x1 attendance over 2,500 - 2,856
x1 attendance over 3,000

2015/16
x6 attendances over 1,000 but below 1,500
x6 attendances  over 1,500 but below 2,000
x2 attendances over 2,000 but below 2,500
Note: x1 attendance 999

Only on one occasion this season (if we discount 999 against Grays 2nd game of the season) did we get an attendance of below 1,000 on a Saturday and that was the first game of the season against Canvey Island


----------



## Lyham (Apr 20, 2016)

editor said:


> Is that your own work? I'd like to maybe do a Buzz feature if I get time....



Yeah, I've got a lot of data for this season (appearances/goals/assists/etc). I hope to analyse it and make some more graphics when I get some free time before the season is over. So hopefully I've got another couple of weeks.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 21, 2016)

Dulwich hamlet 20th in global non-league attendances

But most above are ex League teams with exception of 5

FC United 3368
Eastleigh 1909
Forest Green 1750
Woking 1624
Bromley 1396


----------



## the 12th man (Apr 21, 2016)

[QUOTE="

2014/15
x10 attendances over 1,000 but below 1,500
x1 attendance over 2,500 - 2,856
x1 attendance over 3,000

[/QUOTE)
When in 2014/15 did we get an attendance over 3000?


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 21, 2016)

the 12th man said:


> [QUOTE="
> 
> 2014/15
> x10 attendances over 1,000 but below 1,500
> ...



Good point!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 21, 2016)

Dulwich Hamlet V Maidstone United April 2015 - attendance 3,000


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 21, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet V Maidstone United April 2015 - attendance 3,000



That's not over 3000 then?!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 21, 2016)

I was using category of 500s
ie 2,500 to 2,999

anyway if you prefer I would write 3,000 or more
or 3,000 to 3,499


----------



## Latahs (Apr 21, 2016)

Do football web pages display data for previous seasons?


----------



## Lyham (Apr 21, 2016)

Latahs said:


> Do football web pages display data for previous seasons?



Not that I'm aware of. I have the previous two seasons' results and appearance info but my player data is incomplete


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 21, 2016)

the 12th man said:


> [QUOTE="
> 
> 2014/15
> x10 attendances over 1,000 but below 1,500
> ...



Non-league day September 2014 was 2856...and not in anyway whatsoever over 3000.  It was 2856.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 21, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> Non-league day September 2014 was 2856...and not in anyway whatsoever over 3000.  It was 2856.


Yes that's what it was. 2856. Correct figure.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 21, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Yes that's what it was. 2856. Correct figure.


 Yes, definitely not 3,256, which would have breached our official ground capacity.  And we definitely didn't allow any extra spectators in against Maidstone after al 3,000 tickets had sold out!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 21, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Yes, definitely not 3,256, which would have breached our official ground capacity.  And we definitely didn't allow any extra spectators in against Maidstone after al 3,000 tickets had sold out!


well of course that would be wrong to do. We wouldnt do that!


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 21, 2016)

Scutta said:


> well of course that would be wrong to do. We wouldnt do that!


 I know.  That's why I was so keen to emphasise that we defintiely didn't do it!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 21, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I know.  That's why I was so keen to emphasise that we defintiely didn't do it!


Exactly and I'm glad you did emphasise we didnt go over 2856. As its so important.


----------



## clog (Apr 21, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich hamlet 20th in global non-league attendances
> 
> But most above are ex League teams with exception of 5
> 
> ...


Macclesfield spent 10 years in the league but their roots are definitely non-league.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 21, 2016)

The 3,000 was recorded final game of the season against Maidstone United

Non League day was recorded as 2,856 against Richmond & Hampton


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 22, 2016)

Did/Didn't happen


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats to Sutton United
Champions Vanarama National League (South)

Sutton United 2 - 0 Chelmsford City

just surprised only 1,545


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 24, 2016)

FA Cup Amateur Final 1937 at West Ham's Boleyn Ground (now Upton Park)
Dulwich Hamlet (2) V Leyton (0)

attendance 33,000

Surely this is the largest crowd for a Dulwich hamlet game


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 24, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Congrats to Sutton United
> Champions Vanarama National League (South)
> 
> Sutton United 2 - 0 Chelmsford City
> ...


 Why are you surprised? It's probably, without me checking, double their average... They've never got huge crowds...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 30, 2016)

beerer damon_th on twitter posted

I don't care what your cliche-riddled view of Dulwich Hamlet is, this is a testament to the hard yards put in ‪#‎dhfc‬


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 17, 2016)

Attendance at East Thurrock V Dulwich Hamlet play offs 2nd May 2016 attendance 1,661
about 800-1,000 Dulwich Hamlet fans


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 17, 2016)

Attendance first home game 2016/17 season was

843  V Enfield Town (on a Tuesday night

This compares to first home game 2015/16 season

877 V Canvey Island (On a Saturday)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 17, 2016)

Only one home Tuesday night game last season had a higher attendance that the first of the 2016/17 season (843)

Last season highest Tuesday night home fixture 869 V Merstham

Tuesday night fixtures at Champion Hill 2015/16

625 V Leatherhead
555 V H&R
726 V Met Police
869 V Merstham
617 V Leiston
584 V Wingate & Finchley


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 9, 2016)

Average gate after 7 home league games:
2012/13: 363 - (5-1-1)
2013/14: 553 - (6-0-1)
2014/15: 967 - (5-2-0)
2015/16: 1084 - (4-2-1)
2016/17: 1104 - (2-1-4)

The figures in brackets refer to won-drawn-lost.

It's a reasonable comparison with last year given that it includes the same number of Tuesday games (2) and a 'pay what you like' day last season vs the TU etc day yesterday

Of course, if we keep losing at home...


----------



## Latahs (Oct 9, 2016)

This is very good, as the general trend seems to be that attendances go up as the season progresses. so we'll beat that average again. Looking at the season average numbers, it appears the crowds have actually been plateauing for a couple of seasons.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 9, 2016)

Yesterday proves if we build for a game we can get the crowd 
I know those unions supporting the game did a lot to get people along (but still room for improvement)

Yesterday, V Bognor Regis 2,217 was a great opportunity to build for the  rest of the season
despite the result think most people went away having seen what Dulwich Hamlet has to offer (if not on the pitch) 

I think we will need to start winning to keep the trend going up, we certainly need at least another 2,000 plus attendance
maybe we should build this in ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 9, 2016)

On Saturday 19th November we have our,now annual, 'Pay What You Like' game, thanks to our owners agreeing to the Football club Committee request to have another one.

Our two charity benificiaries that day will be our official 2016/17 charity partners, Football Beyond Borders, who will be sharing the profit from the day after all the usual match expenses have been covered, with our near neighbours, the Dog Kennel Hill Adventure Playground.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 22, 2016)

What was our average attendance for last season 2015-2016
seem to have lost that stat

was it

1,343

2016-2017
This Season so far 9 home games (6 Saturday and 3 Tues)

9 games highest 2217  lowest 711 total 10164
average attendance 1,129

2015-2016
compared to first 9 home games (6 Saturday and 3 Tues) of 2015-2016
9 games highest 1,961 lowest 555 total 9616
average was 1,068


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 22, 2016)

Yep, 1343 average for all home league games last season.


----------



## clog (Oct 23, 2016)

dcdulwich said:


> Yep, 1343 average for all home league games last season.



Grew a lot over the season didn't it? Given the recent jump since the beginning of the season, I assume we are attracting a lot of students, more than I'd previously realised. I thought most of the rise had been down to the influx of middle aged journalists living in Herne Hill.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 23, 2016)

Seem to be lots of new faces every home game
think we have people who come to every 3rd or 4th home game
lots of students but also young families 
so a lot of churning (maybe a third)
which shows the potential base - and shows why when we have big games we can get over 2,000
all very positive , despite out detractors


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 23, 2016)

Top 50 non-league attendances 2016/17

1. Tranmere 4,796

(London Clubs)

19. Sutton United 1,467
23. Dagenham & Redbridge 1,302
27. Bromley 1,130
28. Dulwich Hamlet 1,129
41. Wealdstone 752


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 25, 2016)

Saturday's attendance was the highest ever for any league match ever played by Sudbury:

Disappointing Dulwich Defeat - News - AFC Sudbury


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 19, 2016)

19th November 2016
Pay What You Like day
Dulwich Hamlet 4-1 Worthing.

Attendance: 2,032.

second highest of the Season
V  Bognor Regis FC (trade union day) 8th October 2016 2,217 crowd

last seasons "pay what you like" game attendance was 1,961 v VCD (which we won 5-2)


----------



## YTC (Nov 21, 2016)

Are there still some out there that think attendances have been affected by KFH sponsorship? Not looking such a sound theory at this point.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 30, 2016)

Average attendance 2016-17
Dulwich Hamlet
Played 13 (Home)
Highest 2,217 
Lowest 598 
Average 1,158

Last Season  1,343 *we have in recent years picked up higher attendances towards the end of the season

Other London non-League clubs (with higher average ) attendances
Sutton Utd average 1,499 (highest 1,951)
Bromley average 1,217 (highest 2,036)
Dagenham & Red average 1,274 (highest 1,554)

Note
All Clubs with higher attendances are Football Conference (and thus playing ex League teams, with larger away fan support)
Dulwich Hamlet have had the highest non league attendance so far in London 2,217


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 30, 2016)

We've also had some Saturday games moved to midweek, and thus will be lower.

not that I can be arsed to do it, but would be interesting to see our averages over the last few years separated by Saturdays/bank holidays & midweeks.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 30, 2016)

Lyham said:


> View attachment 83360
> Made this pretty quickly but quite interesting to have visualised



You need Lyham


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 30, 2016)

Lyham stato


----------



## Lyham (Dec 31, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> You need Lyham


Will update chart when I get a chance. Need to work on my database.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 1, 2017)

No graphics but, after 14 home league games, our average this season is 1212. At the same point last season it was 1128. We have played the same number (5) of Tuesday games.

The average for Tuesday games is 725 whilst for Saturday games it's 1483.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 2, 2017)

A Royston fan at the replay started telling me that two or three thousand attendances are the norm at Dulwich. Carried on doing so even after I told him I was the club photographer and what our average gate is. "Well the match reports I've been studying must be wrong then."

Strange.


----------



## Noss (Jan 2, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> A Royston fan at the replay started telling me that two or three thousand attendances are the norm at Dulwich. Carried on doing so even after I told him I was the club photographer our what our average gate is. "Well the match reports I've been studying must be wrong then."
> 
> Strange.



Welcome to 2017. Facts, based on certifiable evidence, are worth fuck all. We need to start publishing  an attendance based on what we think would be acceptable to our sponsors.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 2, 2017)

#posttruth.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 4, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> ...would be interesting to see our averages over the last few years separated by Saturdays/bank holidays & midweeks.



Here you go:

2016/17 (23 home games – 15 so far)
Average so far: 1208
Tues (5 games so far): 725
Sat/BH: 1449

2015/16 (23 home games)
After 15 games: 1202
Season average: 1343
Tues (6): 663
Sat/BH: 1583

2014/15 (23 home games)
After 15 games: 928
Season average: 1070
Tues (6): 536
Sat/BH: 1259

2013/14 (23 home games)
After 15 games: 627
Season average: 667
Tues (6): 544
Sat/BH: 711

2012/13 (21 home games) – Ryman South
After 15 games: 402
Season average: 491
Tues (4): 560*
Sat/BH: 474
* includes highest (2012-2017) Tues gate of 1073 vs Maidstone


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 4, 2017)

Bromley has average attendance 1218 so far apparently.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 4, 2017)

Why apparently. They either have or they haven't...


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 4, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Why apparently. They either have or they haven't...



Because I took it from a source and who knows if its accurate.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 4, 2017)

What was your source, and why would you not think it's accurate?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 4, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> What was your source, and why would you not think it's accurate?



Footballwebpages. Because I dont know how often Bromley update it if at all. And because they give a different average for us by one than the one given above.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 4, 2017)

Bromley is 1217 so far this season. 
This site is very good on stats like that: 
Turnstile League


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 4, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 2016/17 (23 home games – 15 so far)
> Average so far: 1208
> ...



Small sample obviously but interesting that the Tuesday attendances continue to go up but Saturday has slipped back a little. I wonder if some of the Saturday games started to push up against the point where people stopped enjoying it - certainly for me I've enjoyed the Tuesday games more with a bit more space.


----------



## Latahs (Jan 4, 2017)

Looking at Lyhams (wonderful) graphs the suggestion from last season and the one before is that Saturday attendances increase after nye and toward the end of the year. As a result it's unlikely we'll see any real 'drop back'  on last season. We're currently comparing an incomplete data set which due to the trends looks artificially low. 

The trend for Tuesday attendances is less clear but the fact it's already higher is very positive. I think Tuesday attendances are a more robust indicator of fan retention/ 'engagement'.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 4, 2017)

Latahs said:


> Looking at Lyhams (wonderful) graphs the suggestion from last season and the one before is that Saturday attendances increase after nye and toward the end of the year. As a result it's unlikely we'll see any real 'drop back'  on last season. We're currently comparing an incomplete data set which due to the trends looks artificially low.
> 
> The trend for Tuesday attendances is less clear but the fact it's already higher is very positive. I think Tuesday attendances are a more robust indicator of fan retention/ 'engagement'.



We're not because dcdulwich 's stats up there are for after 15 games not the whole season so we are down on the equivalent number of games last year for Saturdays (up on Tuesdays). 

We have played a lot of games already though - only 8 more home matches to play this season. So higher attendances after New Year might still be a partial answer.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> - only 8 more home matches to play this season.


----------



## Latahs (Jan 4, 2017)

Ah I missed that, apologies


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 4, 2017)

.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 4, 2017)

I'd agree with the points made above around Tuesday attendances perhaps being a better reflection of retained/engaged fans, and with the one about attendances peaking off once it becomes too full to enjoy the off-the-pitch side of things. 

One other data point that would be interesting to know around all this: what are the stats on season tickets? Have they gone up? And if so are they increasing in line with Tuesdays or with Saturdays attendance figures...? Looking at the 2013-16 period (because of the weird Tuesday data point in the 2012 sample), Saturdays have grown 27% year-on-year while Tuesdays have "only" grown 10%.


----------



## Lyham (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 6, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> We're not because dcdulwich 's stats up there are for after 15 games not the whole season so we are down on the equivalent number of games last year for Saturdays (up on Tuesdays).



Well yes and no. I've given the overall average for each season up to game 15 (i.e. all games no matter when they were played in the week). The weekday and Sat/BH split is given for the whole season (or, obviously in 2016/17, the season so far).

That means the table above (linked to below) is slightly wrong as the last two columns relate to the whole season - not just the first 15 games.



scousedom said:


> View attachment 98254


----------



## scousedom (Jan 6, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> That means the table above (linked to below) is slightly wrong as the last two columns relate to the whole season - not just the first 15 games.



Accepting that, and that there might be some differences, the magnitude of the difference in growth in attendance Tuesday versus Saturday isn't going to change though is it? I mean, Saturday attendances will still have grown by 20-30% per year, while Tuesday ones will have been up by more like 10% per year. Which of these figures is closest to the rate of growth seen in season ticket numbers...?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 25, 2017)

*Attendance Dulwich* Hamlet v Macclesfield Town - 2,834 
25th Febuary 2017 FA Trophy

That would be our third highest attendance at the new ground (but happy to be corrected)


----------



## dcdulwich (Feb 26, 2017)

Sounds right. There were definitely two league attendances higher in 14/15: Hampton & Richmond Borough - 2856 and Maidstone - 3000


----------



## dcdulwich (Feb 26, 2017)

Incidentally, our home league average is now 1255 after 16 games. 2 more than at the same point last season.
Unlikely we will exceed last season's average though as we will be playing 8 Tuesday games (at least) compared to 6 last time.


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 26, 2017)

Felt like a lot more than 2834 were there yesterday! The crowd (and queues) even at 2pm was unreal.

Yesterday's crowd was higher than St Johnstone v Kilmarnock in the Scottish Premier League (2793).


----------



## clog (Feb 26, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> Felt like a lot more than 2834 were there yesterday! The crowd (and queues) even at 2pm was unreal.
> 
> Yesterday's crowd was higher than St Johnstone v Kilmarnock in the Scottish Premier League (2793).


We stood with the Macc fans in the second half and there was plenty of space, so there's your missing 166.


----------



## Paula_G (Feb 26, 2017)

Spot on Clog, noticed these spaces there from the stand as I got the regular "seems more than that " comments when finally finished at turnstiles in time to catch the Ash goal. That said believe only Tranmere in "Non-League" football had a bigger gate than us yesterday.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Feb 26, 2017)

We turned up at 2.40pm and walked straight in (after a detour). Well done to all.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2017)

FA Trophy Top Crowds 25/2/1917
 3487 @tranmererovers 
 2834 @DulwichHamletFC 
 1994 @YorkCityFC 
 901 @BOREHAM_WOODFC


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 26, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> Felt like a lot more than 2834 were there yesterday! The crowd (and queues) even at 2pm was unreal.
> 
> Yesterday's crowd was higher than St Johnstone v Kilmarnock in the Scottish Premier League (2793).


On the official Scottish Premier League website the St. Johnstone attendance is given as 2,933.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 26, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> On the official Scottish Premier League website the St. Johnstone attendance is given as 2,933.


But...I'm not told the lower figure quoted is the correct one! so PartisanDulwich is correct in his original posting. Who knows?


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 27, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> On the official Scottish Premier League website the St. Johnstone attendance is given as 2,933.



I checked this with St Johnstone as a few different figures were quoted on various sites - they confirmed that 2793 is correct.

I believe this could be the first time a Dulwich Saturday home match has had a higher crowd than a SPL/Scottish Premiership Saturday 3pm match (it's something I regularly check for and haven't seen it happen before).


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 10, 2017)

spike due to AFC Wimbledon attendances while in the League


----------



## YTC (Mar 10, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 101958
> 
> spike due to AFC Wimbledon attendances while in the League



Pretty old this!!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 10, 2017)

hoping somebody might update
average this year in the Ryman Premier 354 (Dulwich Hamlet 1,255)


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 11, 2017)

The above is an index where the average attendance in 2004/5 (323) is designated as 100.
I already get enough stick for playing about with spreadsheets. If someone wants to update the index using the average attendances they are as follows:

2004/05 - 323
2005/06 - 466 (+44.3%) - on previous season
2006/07 - 491 (+5.4%)
2007/08 - 504 (+2.6%)
2008/09 - 418 (-17.1%)
2009/10 - 349 (-16.5%)
2010/11 - 341 (-2.3%)
2011/12 - 316 (-7.3%)
2012/13 - 297 (-6.0%)
2013/14 - 377 (+26.9%)
2014/15 - 390 (+3.4%)
2015/16 - 314 (-19.5%)
2016/17 - 354 (to date)


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 12, 2017)

Or fill your boots with even more data from as far back as I can easily find - with 2016/7 updated for yesterday's games.
Turns out 1998/99 was peak Ryman:
Season - Average Attendance
1988/89	306
1989/90	394
1990/91	451
1991/92	518
1992/93	461
1993/94	437
1994/95	450
1995/96	484
1996/97	498
1997/98	448
1998/99	571
1999/00	538
2000/01	443
2001/02	462
2002/03	432*
2003/04	369*
2004/05	323
2005/06	466
2006/07	491
2007/08	504
2008/09	418
2009/10	349
2010/11	341
2011/12	316
2012/13	297
2013/14	377*
2014/15	390*
2015/16	314*
2016/17	357*
*24 teams (remainder 22 teams)


----------



## Al Cunningham (Mar 12, 2017)

1998/99 would be Aldershot's first season i in the Ryman Premier


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 12, 2017)

That's very interesting stats
it would seem to show attendances across the League have fallen by approx 100 since the 1990's
I think the fantastic achievements of a few clubs like our own in increasing attendances, are obscuring some very worrying underlining trends
infact if you strip out Dulwich hamlets attendances, I fear attendances in Ryman Premier could be down below the 300 mark

Because at the end of the day attendances are a key indicator of the life of a Club at any level


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 12, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> That's very interesting stats
> it would seem to show attendances across the League have fallen by approx 100 since the 1990's
> I think the fantastic achievements of a few clubs like our own in increasing attendances, are obscuring some very worrying underlining trends
> infact if you strip out Dulwich hamlets attendances, I fear attendances in Ryman Premier could be down below the 300 mark



Non-league football has not increased in popularity due to the sky money. Its a myth perpetuated by journalists as writing about people watching football on streams isn't as interesting. 

Non-league sides aren't interested in expanding their fanbase beyond men over 40 and the occasional group of young teenagers. 

Billericay will get a few more old men and few more teenagers as they get better players.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 12, 2017)

I guess going to away games gives you much more insight (I am afraid I only get to very few and usually bigger games) into how bad things are (but I did get that vibe at Grays this year or VCD last year)

But those Ryman League attendance stats are horrific for the future of Non-League football and you have to ask yourself why the FA would allow such a situation to continue - why no task force - why no help/advice/resources to help clubs become community orientated and provide adequate facilities

Interesting if its just Ryman or other Leagues - we must assume it is a national trend


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 12, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I guess going to away games gives you much more insight (I am afraid I only get to very few and usually bigger games) into how bad things are (but I did get that vibe at Grays this year or VCD last year)
> 
> But those Ryman League attendance stats are horrific for the future of Non-League football and you have to ask yourself why the FA would allow such a situation to continue - why no task force - why no help/advice/resources to help clubs become community orientated and provide adequate facilities
> 
> Interesting if its just Ryman or other Leagues - we must assume it is a national trend



FA must be happy with professionalisation of non-league football as National League is basically league 3 now. 

No drinking in FA Trophy matches plus no regulation for clubs running massive losses.

No one can tell me that clubs want to reach out into their community. Kingstonian. No. Bognor. No. Leatherhead. No. 

Any initiatives. No.


----------



## AndyF (Mar 12, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> FA must be happy with professionalisation of non-league football as National League is basically league 3 now.
> 
> No drinking in FA Trophy matches plus no regulation for clubs running massive losses.
> 
> ...



FA are clueless and hopeless. The bottom line is it takes a huge amount of work and a great team. We have that.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 12, 2017)

AndyF said:


> FA are clueless and hopeless. The bottom line is it takes a huge amount of work and a great team. We have that.



I would love to work for FA. Saw football league show earlier. People went on the pitch. There wont be an investigation.


----------



## EDC (Mar 12, 2017)

There was a 3000+ crowd at one of the FA Vase semis yeterday.


----------



## YTC (Mar 12, 2017)

The northern leagues are much healthier than The south, both regional and national south. Look at South Shields, Sporting, Salford, Darlo, Stourbridge. All growing season on season.


----------



## Northern Dave (Mar 13, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> That's very interesting stats
> it would seem to show attendances across the League have fallen by approx 100 since the 1990's
> I think the fantastic achievements of a few clubs like our own in increasing attendances, are obscuring some very worrying underlining trends
> infact if you strip out Dulwich hamlets attendances, I fear attendances in Ryman Premier could be down below the 300 mark
> ...



Remember the Ryman Premier is a step lower than in the 90s, going from step 2 (not that I think we called it that back then) to step 3 in 2004 with the formation of Conference North and South.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 13, 2017)

Al Cunningham said:


> 1998/99 would be Aldershot's first season i in the Ryman Premier


Yes, I think it took them four seasons to win the league and go up.  (No play offs in those days, just champions promoted directly to Conference National.)  And there's another spike from 2005-2008 when AFC Norbiton were in this division.


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 17, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 101958
> spike due to AFC Wimbledon attendances while in the League





PartisanDulwich said:


> hoping somebody might update
> average this year in the Ryman Premier 354 - [NB now 357] (Dulwich Hamlet 1,255)



There you go - with added detail on numeric attendances - as well as indexed ones as per original:


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 25, 2017)

Attendance: 2,805.today V Billericay Town

Third attendance over 2,000 in the League this season

should help our averages

That would be our fourth highest ever attendance at the new Champion Hill stadium

(well done to those who helped build the attendance - must never take it for granted)

Shame we lost - but we fight on


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 25, 2017)

We fight on to win?  #milk


----------



## cambelt (Mar 25, 2017)

Have we ever won with an attendance of over 2000?


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 25, 2017)

cambelt said:


> Have we ever won with an attendance of over 2000?



Haha! Good question. I know what you mean and it may seem that way when the big crowds are in but:

2015/16
2249 vs Enfield Town 2-0
2012 vs Harrow Borough 4-0
2467 vs Lewes 2-1

2016/17
2032 vs Worthing 4-1

The only times we've lost with a 2000+ crowd have both been this season: against Bognor and today. (Guiseley in the FA Trophy in 2016 was 1949).


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 25, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Attendance: 2,805.today V Billericay Town... should help our averages



Our league average for this season is now 1285 vs 1254 after the same number of games last season.

This is in spite of the fact that we have already played more mid-week games (7) than last season (6).

We do have another Tuesday game to come though, against Leatherhead. And we did finish last season with a bit of a flourish (crowd-wise) with 2467 at the last home game against Lewes (which we won - see above!).


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 26, 2017)

TOP NON LEAGUE CROWDS (25th March 2017)

Lincoln City 6,798
Tranmere 4,514
Stockport 3,349
Wrexham 3,328
FC United 3,149
Dulwich Hamlet 2,805


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 26, 2017)

Next highest in the Ryman Premier yesterday:
Bognor 587 (vs Canvey)
Lowestoft 545 (vs Folkestone)
Tonbridge 529 (vs Harlow)

41% of all fans attending the 12 Ryman Premier games yesterday were at Champion Hill.

The average at games excluding ours was 373. With ours it was 576.

Just a pity about the result


----------



## YTC (Mar 26, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> Our league average for this season is now 1285 vs 1254 after the same number of games last season.
> 
> This is in spite of the fact that we have already played more mid-week games (7) than last season (6).
> 
> We do have another Tuesday game to come though, against Leatherhead. And we did finish last season with a bit of a flourish (crowd-wise) with 2467 at the last home game against Lewes (which we won - see above!).



Where have those start if the season 'Anti KFH' conspiracy theorists now? I think someone owes me money...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 26, 2017)

"41% of all fans attending the 12 Ryman Premier games yesterday (25th March 2017) were at Champion Hill."

Stato (aka dcdulwich)

Incredible statistic


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 27, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Stato (aka dcdulwich)



Isn't Statto that fat bloke who lolls around in a dressing gown?
Fair enough. Easy mistake to make.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 5, 2017)

Okay. So after tonight's attendance of 912 we have a final midweek league average for the season to compare with previous years (the figure in brackets is the number of home midweek games that season):
12/13 (4) 560 - ooi 389 excl Maidstone
13/14 (6) 544
14/15 (6) 536
15/16 (6) 663
16/17 (8) 723

Our overall home league average for this season now stands at 1267 - 4 ahead of the position after game 21 last year - despite the extra midweek games.

We are ahead of our Saturday/BH average at this point last season too (1572 vs 1502). I think it will still be tough to beat last season's overall average of 1343, however. We would need an average of 2146 per game (the final two gates last season were 1914 and 2467).


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 5, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> Okay. So after tonight's attendance of 912 we have a final average midweek league average for the season to compare with previous years (the figure in brackets is the number of home midweek games that season):
> 12/13 (4) 560
> 13/14 (6) 544
> 14/15 (6) 536
> ...



A saturday game and a Bank Holiday game. I predict we will do it - JUST!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 5, 2017)

I have to say it felt as if crowds were bigger this year so surprised we "may" end up with slightly lower attendances - I am hopeful B.I.G is right.

If we get home advantage in play offs will that count towards our average ?

Last nights attendance at against Leatherhead at 912 must be one of our highest ever Tuesday attendances (I think* only beaten by Tuesday 26th March 2013 crowd of 1073 vs Maidstone in Ryman South)


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 5, 2017)

Lyham said:


> Will update chart when I get a chance. Need to work on my database.



Paging Lyham


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 6, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> If we get home advantage in play offs will that count towards our average ?


Definitely not!


> Last nights attendance at against Leatherhead at 912 must be one of our highest ever Tuesday attendances (I think* only beaten by Tuesday 26th March 2013 crowd of 1073 vs Maidstone in Ryman South)


Correct, in recent times certainly. Maidstone brought a huge number of supporters down that night. Not many away fans on Tuesday.

Just checking back it looks like we had 1011 at home to Aldershot on 3/4 1989. I had assumed that was Easter Monday but Easter fell a week earlier that year. I'll do a bit more digging.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 6, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I have to say it felt as if crowds were bigger this year so surprised we "may" end up with slightly lower attendances - I am hopeful B.I.G is right.
> 
> If we get home advantage in play offs will that count towards our average ?
> 
> Last nights attendance at against Leatherhead at 912 must be one of our highest ever Tuesday attendances (I think* only beaten by Tuesday 26th March 2013 crowd of 1073 vs Maidstone in Ryman South)


I believe those are the highest midweek league and cup attendances at the current ground.  we've had some bigger ones for pre-seasons against Palace and Millwall.



dcdulwich said:


> Definitely not!
> 
> Correct, in recent times certainly. Maidstone brought a huge number of supporters down that night. Not many away fans on Tuesday.
> 
> Just checking back it looks like we had 1011 at home to Aldershot on 3/4 1989. I had assumed that was Easter Monday but Easter fell a week earlier that year. I'll do a bit more digging.


We didn't play Aldershot in 1989.  We played Aldershot Town three times in seasons 1998/9, 1999/2000, 2000/1.  I'm sure all three were played on Saturdays.  The first one was particularly memorable as we'd led 3-1 until quite late in the game, then collapsed as the Shots scored twice to equalise; then Hamlet snatched the winner deep into stoppage time to win 4-3.  We'd also won 4-3 at home to Heybridge Swifts the previous Saturday, having been 2-3 down going into stoppage time.  That remains the only game I've ever seen where both keepers went up for a corner.


----------



## the 12th man (Apr 6, 2017)

We didn't play Aldershot in 1989.  We played Aldershot Town three times in seasons 1998/9, 1999/2000, 2000/1.  I'm sure all three were played on Saturdays.  The first one was particularly memorable as we'd led 3-1 until quite late in the game, then collapsed as the Shots scored twice to equalise; then Hamlet snatched the winner deep into stoppage time to win 4-3.  We'd also won 4-3 at home to Heybridge Swifts the previous Saturday, having been 2-3 down going into stoppage time.  That remains the only game I've ever seen where both keepers went up for a corner.[/QUOTE]

Will never forget that Aldershot game! At 3-1 up the Aldershot keeper saved Peter Garland's penalty and when they pulled it back to 3-3 it was deep disappointed time and then Byron Harper headed our late winner and Burty rode Tony Chin back to the halfway line!


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 6, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> We didn't play Aldershot in 1989.  We played Aldershot Town three times in seasons 1998/9, 1999/2000, 2000/1.  I'm sure all three were played on Saturdays.



Ah thanks. Thought it was a bit unlikely. Got my 8s and 9s in a twist, hence the 'more digging' required.

This site is good but requires a lot of squinting across spreadsheets and cross-referencing - clearly too ambitious at 7.30am:
The Official Isthmian League Historical Website  - Your one stop resource


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 7, 2017)

Surely, last nights London Senior Cup quarter final attendance of 583 at Champion hill last night (6th April 2017) was one of the largest recorded ? in recent times

Noting that 2013/14 London Senior Cup final final between Tooting & M and AFC Wimbledon secured just 510 and 2012/13 final 469 and 2011/12 344


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 7, 2017)

That also depends on what you call 'recent times'?

Never mind the crowd...what about the magnificent result! That's all I'm bothered about!


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 7, 2017)

Unsurprisingly the London FA suits did get a bit nervous when Tting pulled that goal back. Should we reach the final, the one downer is yours truly stuck in the turnstiles!!!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 7, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Unsurprisingly the London FA suits did get a bit nervous when Tting pulled that goal back. Should we reach the final, the one downer is yours truly stuck in the turnstiles!!!


 Just have the night off...


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 7, 2017)

Never mind the football, feel the gloat...


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 7, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Never mind the crowd...what about the magnificent result! That's all I'm bothered about!



True of course but, at the risk of stating the bleedin obvious, the title of this thread is "Attendances..." - so surely reasonable to mention last night's here? There are other threads for the infinitely more important result itself.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 8, 2017)

the 12th man said:


> Will never forget that Aldershot game! At 3-1 up the Aldershot keeper saved Peter Garland's penalty and when they pulled it back to 3-3 it was deep disappointed time and then Byron Harper headed our late winner and Burty rode Tony Chin back to the halfway line!


It was Dave Stevens whose penalty was saved.  Pete was the regular penalty taker, but Stevo was on a hat-trick, grabbed the ball from him, then screwed up!  Pete was later substituted to a massive ovation while we were still 3-1 up having been the best player on the pitch.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 8, 2017)

Attendance: 1,806. V Lowestoft Town today

need to be around 2,800 mark for final game at Champion Hill to match last years attendance

(because of increase in mid week games - due to cup commitments)


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 8, 2017)

2486 required on Easter Monday


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 9, 2017)

As mentioned above, our final midweek home league average is up on last season: 723 vs 663.

Our Saturday/BH average is also up on what it was with a game to go last season: 1563 vs 1528.

We now have an overall average this season of 1291 compared to 1292 after 22 league games last year.

An attendance of just 1129 (not likely I hope) against Grays would give us a higher Sat/BH average than last year (1584 vs 1583) but our overall average would then be 1284 - down 4.4% on last year.

2486 against Grays would give us the same whole person average (1343) as last year but would mean that, overall, one more person had come through the gate at league games compared to last season (30894).


----------



## AndyF (Apr 9, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> 2486 required on Easter Monday



We will have 2500 or so that day.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 9, 2017)

If we will end up higher on Saturday's and bank holidays
and up on Tuesdays

where has the "potential" slight dip in attendances occurred ?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 9, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> If we will end up higher on Saturday's and bank holidays
> and up on Tuesdays
> 
> where has the "potential" slight dip in attendances occurred ?



More Tue than Sat


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 9, 2017)

your right of course BIG 

How many Saturday games did we end up having to rearrange for mid week - DCDulwich


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 9, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> your right of course



*You're


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 10, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> As mentioned above, our final midweek home league average is up on last season: 723 vs 663.
> 
> Our Saturday/BH average is also up on what it was with a game to go last season: 1563 vs 1528.
> 
> ...


 I think you have FAR too much time on our hands... but thank you for the comparisons, much appreciated.


----------



## EDC (Apr 10, 2017)

The Kingstonian and Havant & Waterlooville matches being played midweek have knocked a couple of thousand of the annual attendance figure alone.


----------



## clog (Apr 10, 2017)

Once you have this stuff in a spreadsheet, adding a couple of rows isn't too difficult... 

Loving the stats, keep 'em coming.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 10, 2017)

clog said:


> Once you have this stuff in a spreadsheet, adding a couple of rows isn't too difficult...



This is true. Took a while to input the data originally but once that's done updating is a doddle. I usually do it when the figure comes through towards the end of a game. About five seconds to do that and then ten minutes of piss taking to endure.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 11, 2017)

It's responding to special requests that takes a bit of extra time:



Dulwich Mishi said:


> ...not that I can be arsed to do it, but would be interesting to see our averages over the last few years separated by Saturdays/bank holidays & midweeks.


----------



## scousedom (Apr 11, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> It's responding to special requests that takes a bit of extra time:



Have you also recorded the weather on each day? Would be revealing to know to what extent temperature, rainfall, wind direction, pollen count, shape of the third largest cloud in the sky etc impact on attendance figures....

One for the summer break perhaps.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 11, 2017)

you joke
I read in the 90s a great article about songs sung at Maine Road
and how certain songs were sung at certain times and often followed a pattern, like after a goal or towards the end of a game or at away games

but for time being stick with attendances

#lovestats


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 18, 2017)

Our final 2016/17 average home league attendance is *1317 - *down from *1343* last season (-1.98%)
*
But: *
The midweek average is up: 723 vs 663
The Sat/BH average is up: 1587 vs 1583

We just played more midweek home league games: 8 vs 6 last year (due entirely to our FA Trophy run).


----------



## EDC (Apr 18, 2017)

The bubble has burst.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 18, 2017)

Rest In Peace PartisanDulwich 

I am assuming he slashed his wrsits last night, after the official attendance drop was confirmed...


----------



## scousedom (Apr 18, 2017)

Am I right in thinking that if we just took our midweek attendances, we'd still be top of the league...?!
Ryman League Premier Division | Attendances

And our midweek attendance would also be good enough for sixth in Conference South...?
National League South | Attendances


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 18, 2017)

scousedom said:


> Am I right in thinking that if we just took our midweek attendances, we'd still be top of the league...?!
> Ryman League Premier Division | Attendances
> 
> And our midweek attendance would also be good enough for sixth in Conference South...?
> National League South | Attendances



Looks right - we are a similar size club to Wealdstone I would say - and they are some of our only friends too


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2017)

There's not  a massive difference between the two leagues really


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 18, 2017)

Meh


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 18, 2017)

now for a record London Senior cup final attendance


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 19, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Rest In Peace PartisanDulwich
> 
> I am assuming he slashed his wrsits last night, after the official attendance drop was confirmed...





PartisanDulwich said:


> now for a record London Senior cup final attendance



Back with a bang!


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 19, 2017)

scousedom said:


> Am I right in thinking that if we just took our midweek attendances, we'd still be top of the league...?!
> Ryman League Premier Division | Attendances



Hmm. There's a bit of a discrepancy here. Football Web Pages now has the H&W vs Bognor gate on Monday as 3455 (confirmed on their website). It was reported on the day (and appears on other websites) as 2307. Assuming the higher figure (a new club record) is correct it takes their season average to 763 - above our midweek average of 723.

It also means that, for the first time since Maidstone left the Ryman Premier, we don't have the highest gate of the season.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 19, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> Hmm. There's a bit of a discrepancy here. Football Web Pages now has the H&W vs Bognor gate on Monday as 3455 (confirmed on their website). It was reported on the day (and appears on other websites) as 2307. Assuming the higher figure (a new club record) is correct it takes their season average to 763 - above our midweek average of 723.
> 
> It also means that, for the first time since Maidstone left the Ryman Premier, we don't have the highest gate of the season.



The new one is the right one I believe.


----------



## EDC (Apr 19, 2017)

They were saying on the Bognor site that the 2307 figure was a joke.


----------



## the 12th man (Apr 19, 2017)

EDC said:


> They were saying on the Bognor site that the 2307 figure was a joke.



3 days to work out the attendace! Once all the monies had been counted! It stinks, they got found out and were given a chance to own up!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 19, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> now for a record London Senior cup final attendance


 I think it, somehow, might have been a lot bigger than our capacity right up until the Sixties, at a guess.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm assuming Havant & Waterlooville must have a massive stand if the picture in this report is from the Bognor game on Easter Monday...
Havant And Waterloovile V Bognor Regis Town Sets Ryman Premier Attendance Record - Pitchero Non-League


----------



## YTC (Apr 19, 2017)

Looked pretty rammed!


----------



## liamdhfc (Apr 19, 2017)

I'd like to think that error would have been uncovered if it was a cup or play off game but somehow doubt it. When the turnstiles are clicking over I still don't understand how you can get the number so wrong and what it has to do with the money taken.

Surely the money is balanced to the numbers being shown as coming in not the other way round.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 19, 2017)

Picture used for that article is clearly not from Monday as Bognor played in a claret kit and H&W in all white. Wonder if, due to the crowd size and to avoid congestion, H&W might have opened up a side gate and just took cash off fans?


----------



## EDC (Apr 19, 2017)

Their attendance for the Dulwich match was wrong too, there was at least one extra person in n the ground.

Wink wink.


----------



## YTC (Apr 19, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Picture used for that article is clearly not from Monday as Bognor played in a claret kit and H&W in all white. Wonder if, due to the crowd size and to avoid congestion, H&W might have opened up a side gate and just took cash off fans?



That could be an option, kick off was delayed due to trying to get everyone in.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 20, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> I'd like to think that error would have been uncovered if it was a cup or play off game but somehow doubt it. When the turnstiles are clicking over I still don't understand how you can get the number so wrong and what it has to do with the money taken.
> 
> Surely the money is balanced to the numbers being shown as coming in not the other way round.


From a health and safety aspect I find it a bit worrying that they could let an extra 50% of a crowd of 2,300 into a ground that size without realising until afterwards.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 28, 2017)

Dulwich Hamlet V Enfield Town (Ryman Premier play off semi final) 
Thursday 27th April 2017 
Attendance 2,517

Largest mid week Dulwich Hamlet attendance in the new stadium (and probably since the 1950's ?)


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> From a health and safety aspect I find it a bit worrying that they could let an extra 50% of a crowd of 2,300 into a ground that size without realising until afterwards.



According to da forums. Its a rule to declare the attendance before a certain time. They guessed to meet the rule and then changed it when totalled correctly.


----------



## Roger D (Apr 28, 2017)

It certainly used to be the case the gate had to be reported with the final score so the reasons given above are plausible. 

Memories of making up / guesstimating our then record crowd v Southport as we had to declare the gate on the match info sheet faxed to the FA and Press Association, from memory, within something like 15 mins of the final whistle.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 28, 2017)

Now we see large crowds on a regular basis its hard to believe just 1,835 for Southport - I remember struggling to see the game 2 or 3 deep all around the ground

For the record, still believe our record attendance to watch a game involving Dulwich Hamlet was when

FA Cup Amateur Final 1937
Saturday 16th April 1932
at West Ham's Boleyn Ground (Upton Park)
Dulwich Hamlet (2) V Leyton (0)

attendance 33,000


second highest

Dulwich Hamlet beat Kingstonians 1-0 in the F.A. Amateur Cup semi-final, at Selhurst Park,
Saturday 5th March 1932
Attendance on that day 27,840

FA Amateur Cup semi final at Stamford bridge
Saturday 10 March 1956
Dulwich Hamlet V Corinthian Casuals (lost 3-1)
attendance 27,000


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 28, 2017)

But what was the record attendance for a Dulwich Hamlet game at the old Champion Hill stadium ??


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 28, 2017)

If the actual crowd for the Southport game was 1835 then I'm wearing clogs and living in a windmill in old Amsterdam


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> But what was the record attendance for a Dulwich Hamlet game at the old Champion Hill stadium ??


 For a Hamlet game almost certainly the opening game against Nunhead.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet V Enfield Town (Ryman Premier play off semi final)
> Thursday 27th April 2017
> Attendance 2,517
> 
> Largest mid week Dulwich Hamlet attendance in the new stadium (and probably since the 1950's ?)


 Certainly had a bigger midweek crowd against Chelsea for the floodlight opening in 1964.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 28, 2017)

Dulwich Hamlet FC V Chelsea

Match Date: Wednesday, 28th Oct 1964
Competition: Friendly (New Floodlights)
Venue: Champion Hill (Old Stadium)
Result: 0 - 3
Attendance: 4,021


----------



## EDC (Apr 28, 2017)

No doubt 4000 Chelsea fans.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 28, 2017)

Dulwich Hamlet V Nigeria
Saturday 17 September 1949
Dulwich Hamlet won 1-0
Attendance 18,000

possibly highest post war attendance at Champion Hill

The highest post war league or cup game attendance I can find reference to is
12,241 V Walton on Saturday 19th February 1949 at Champion Hill

source:  Tony's Non-League Forum: Non League Football Information: History: Nigeria Tour 1949


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2017)

You said probably the biggest home midweek since the Fifties...you then quote a bigger one from the Sixties...and a much larger one from the forties! As long as you're happy, and all that, but...GOOD GRIEF!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 28, 2017)

I was really only referring to mid week league/cup games - not friendlies
and primarily to the new stadium


----------



## Lyham (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## YTC (Apr 28, 2017)

4 gates over 2000 is surely a first at the new ground?


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 28, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> For a Hamlet game almost certainly the opening game against Nunhead.



10.10.1931: *16,254* watched the a 1-1 draw against Nunhead in the first game at the new ground.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 28, 2017)

YTC said:


> 4 gates over 2000 is surely a first at the new ground?


And the biggest of the season in the FA Trophy too.

Just for the hell of it our 24 'Ryman League' games had an average attendance of 1367 (vs 1343 in 23 last year).
Our midweek average bumped up to 922.
(I won't be using those figures for comparisons in the future )


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 28, 2017)

Al Crane said:


> 10.10.1931: *16,254* watched the a 1-1 draw against Nunhead in the first game at the new ground.



That's really helpful -

16,254 for Dulwich Hamlet V Nunhead on 10th October 1931 would be a record attendance for League/Cup game at Champion Hill involving Dulwich Hamlet

especially, if the old Champion Hill record attendance was 20,744 for Kingstonians V Stockton in the FA Cup final held on 8th April 1933

The highest for a Dulwich Hamlet friendly at Champion Hill would (almost certainly be) 18,000  for Hamlet V Nigeria
Saturday 17 September 1949


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> That's really helpful -
> 
> 16,254 for Dulwich Hamlet V Nunhead on 10th October 1931 would be a record attendance for League/Cup game at Champion Hill involving Dulwich Hamlet
> 
> ...


 The attendance record is almost certainly for the first game. The gate quoted was the paying gate, as I understand. On top of that would have been complimentary tickets, official guests AND season ticket holders. And has always been widely accepted, anecdotally down the years, as our record gate.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 30, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> If the actual crowd for the Southport game was 1835 then* I'm wearing clogs and living in a windmill in old Amsterdam*


Anyone who's known you for as long as I have would find that quite plausible.


----------



## dcdulwich (May 4, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> How many Saturday games did we end up having to rearrange for mid week - DCDulwich



Sorry PartisanDulwich just catching up. The answer is 4 more this season - 8 midweek league games in total. We seem to have 4 home midweek games set at the start of the season. The final number played is, of course, invariably higher.

For the previous three seasons in the Ryman Premier we had 6 home midweek league games. The last time we had 4 midweek league games at home was when we were in Ryman South when there were 2 fewer home league games anyway.


----------



## dcdulwich (Aug 12, 2017)

Fwiw I reckon we’ll have our highest opening game gate for quite a while today. Over 877 will do it.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 12, 2017)

First home game of the 2017/18 Season and one of the highest for many years - highest in last 50 plus years ?
*
Dulwich Hamlet* v Staines Town - 1,096


----------



## Fingers (Aug 12, 2017)

Your favourite Bostik away ground- here are the results! - The Bostik Football League


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 14, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> First home game of the 2017/18 Season and one of the highest for many years - highest in last 50 plus years ?
> *
> Dulwich Hamlet* v Staines Town - 1,096


 Who knows? No records kept really going that far back, but...'possibly'?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 14, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Your favourite Bostik away ground- here are the results! - The Bostik Football League


 So impressive you had to mention it twice! ;-)

It was so good on Saturday...even without a cup of tea! [Just as well I don't drink tea!]


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> First home game of the 2017/18 Season and one of the highest for many years - highest in last 50 plus years ?
> *
> Dulwich Hamlet* v Staines Town - 1,096


I think that's also the first 1,000+ attendance for any Hamlet match in August in modern times.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Aug 16, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> I think that's also the first 1,000+ attendance for any Hamlet match in August in modern times.



so since Sky invented Football in 1992


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 16, 2017)

Jimbob73 said:


> so since Sky invented Football in 1992


Since our regular 1,000+ crowds dipped into three figures around 1960.

Actually, with hindsight, I think we had just over 1,000 for another match against Staines two years ago (a 1-2 defeat) on a day that was incredibly hot.  Generally our Saturday attendances start low in August and build up through the Autumn, whereas the midweek ones tend to be larger early on when the evenings are mild and dip in the winter months.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 19, 2017)

2nd game of the season
Dulwich Hamlet v Billericay Town - 1,688

2nd over 1,000

That said if this game had been later in the season sure we could have put 1,000 on todays 1,688


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 19, 2017)

It was way more enjoyable without that extra 1000 though.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 19, 2017)

Bilericay Town fans were claiming to be the best supported team in the League last Saturday


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 20, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> 2nd game of the season
> Dulwich Hamlet v Billericay Town - 1,688
> 
> 2nd over 1,000
> ...


I've heard a rumour the League fixed the fixtures so this game was early as they wanted the kudos of a big attendance early in the season.  That would explain the stange allocation of home games for both the first two Saturdays.  Obviously the game might have been cast in August anyway, or even ended up on a Tuesday night, but it's potentially cost us a lot of money in lost takings compared with what we might have got in March or April.


----------



## Scolly (Aug 20, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> but it's potentially cost SOMEONE a lot of money in lost takings compared with what THEY might have got in March or April .


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## YTC (Aug 29, 2017)

1886 yesterday.

No doubt it was thanks to Billericay.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 29, 2017)

To be honest I can't believe it was that big, what with Eastbourne Town playing the same day...


----------



## YTC (Aug 29, 2017)

That's all 3 august home games at over 1000?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 30, 2017)

YTC said:


> That's all 3 august home games at over 1000?


 Wow! That's amazing...how can I not have spotted that?


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 30, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



How can anybody claim credit for being top of away attendances table? It's hardly like they have the travelling support of Maidstone.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 30, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> How can anybody claim credit for being top of away attendances table? It's hardly like they have the travelling support of Maidstone.


That's laughable.  They're only there (after* two* away games) because of* our* big home crowds.  If they'd been playing at Not Police and taken the same number of their own travelling fans they'd be below us, whereas we'd have had over 1,000 against *any* league opponent that day.


----------



## EDC (Aug 30, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



Bullshit GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 30, 2017)

Dulwich Hamlets average home attendance presently excellent 1,550 highest in Bostick League

higher than all Vanarama (Conference) South  teams - highest being Chelmsford 918

National (Vanarama) League
we have higher average than 8 clubs
highest National League being Wrexham with 4,696, Tranmere R 4,681, Leyton Orient 4,623

NOTE: Some high attendances in National League North (York, Stockport, Salford, FC United, Darlington, Kidderminster all higher)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 31, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlets average home attendance presently excellent 1,550 highest in Bostick League
> 
> higher than all Vanarama (Conference) South  teams - highest being Chelmsford 918
> 
> ...


 National League North have some substantially 'underperforming; clubs.

York City, Stockport County & Kidderminster Harriers are all recent ex-Football League clubs. Salford City have ridden a huge wave of publicity, but not crowed about it too much, boosted by their famous owners, in a polar opposite to Billericay Town, when it comes to rich people investing. Darlo rose from the ashes of an -ex-Football League club & Fc United of Manchester are a 'breakaway' from a huge Premiership club...

Not surprising they currently all have bigger crowds than us. All of them could, and should, be at least National League National, and higher, if performing to their potential.


----------



## Joe K (Aug 31, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> National League North have some substantially 'underperforming; clubs.
> 
> Darlo rose from the ashes of an -ex-Football League club
> 
> .



You know what I'm going to say here Mishi, and I know you're going to refuse to agree with me, but this isn't true. It's the same club: the FA demanded that we be treated _as if we were _a new club, even though this wasn't the case; there was no liquidation, and debts continued to be paid off after we'd gone under the 'Darlington 1883' moniker (by using fan-raised funds). The name has now reverted and - I know this sounds a bit like I'm clutching at straws! - the 1883 Wikipedia page has been merged back into the DFC one. 

I hope you understand that I'm in no way condoning the frivolous/ idiotic financial behaviour of various DFC owners by saying this - we deserved the punishment (although if it had been consistent we'd not have been relegated as far as we were).


----------



## otzenpunk (Aug 31, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> That's laughable.  They're only there (after* two* away games) because of* our* big home crowds.  If they'd been playing at Not Police and taken the same number of their own travelling fans they'd be below us, whereas we'd have had over 1,000 against *any* league opponent that day.



No reason to getting upset. Just watch their "home & away attendance" decline with every away match from now on. And when the point is reached, where they fall back behind you, paint a nifty graph showing the slow but steady erosion of the Billericay fan base.


----------



## dcdulwich (Aug 31, 2017)

otzenpunk said:


> No reason to getting upset. Just watch their "home & away attendance" decline with every away match from now on. And when the point is reached, where they fall back behind you, paint a nifty graph showing the slow but steady erosion of the Billericay fan base.



Haha! Agree and it hasn’t taken long. They have already fallen behind us on the laughable “home and away” measure (we are 1050 they are 1013).

The only attendance “league” they are top of is “away” attendances with, remarkably, T&M second and Staines third.

Can’t imagine why those three would be top of that league at the moment


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 13, 2017)

While our attendance last night was in line with early season mid week games, had hoped for slightly higher around 800 mark
but maybe weather and other factors,  that said Billericay Town attendance was no doubt also lower than expected

659 *Dulwich Hamlet* v Hendon
898 Billericay Town v Brightlingsea Regent


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 14, 2017)

I couldn't care less if Billericay Town's crowd was higher or lower than expected.


----------



## Joe K (Sep 14, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I couldn't care less if Billericay Town's crowd was higher or lower than expected.



I don't want to be mean to anyone, but the fixation on Billericay's attendances is a stunningly embarrassing development in the already quite weird 'Attendances' thread.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 14, 2017)

Billericay having a low attendance makes them closer to going bust, sounds like a good thing to keep track of to me.


----------



## Joe K (Sep 14, 2017)

Every single mention of Billericay makes me a fraction less invested in Dulwich. It's holier-than-thou bollocks for people who wet the bed over an arrogant gobshite being in charge of a non-league club, as though that hasn't been going on for pretty much the entire history of football.


----------



## Lambert Simnel (Sep 14, 2017)

When considering the attendance figures for matches in which Dulwich Hamlet are a participant, it is surely appropriate to consider attendances at other matches in the league in order to provide appropriate context.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 14, 2017)

Joe K said:


> Every single mention of Billericay makes me a fraction less invested in Dulwich. It's holier-than-thou bollocks for people who wet the bed over an arrogant gobshite being in charge of a non-league club, as though that hasn't been going on for pretty much the entire history of football.



Nothing worse than people that lose interest in something and keep mentioning it.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2017)

Joe K said:


> Every single mention of Billericay makes me a fraction less invested in Dulwich. It's holier-than-thou bollocks for people who wet the bed over an arrogant gobshite being in charge of a non-league club, as though that hasn't been going on for pretty much the entire history of football.


That's an awfully strange reaction. I don't recall anything quite like the Billericay circus happening in our league before, and seeing as they are the team to beat, then why shouldn't people talk about them? 

Some people like to see how Hamlet's attendances compare to other team's and given Tamplin's loud and relentless bragging about how his team is going to become the best supported in our league and several divisions above, it's an interesting enough topic top discuss in an idle moment.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2017)

Lambert Simnel said:


> When considering the attendance figures for matches in which Dulwich Hamlet are a participant, it is surely appropriate to consider attendances at other matches in the league in order to provide appropriate context.


What the hell are you on about?


----------



## Lambert Simnel (Sep 14, 2017)

editor said:


> What the hell are you on about?



People are complaining about discussion of Billericay attendences.


----------



## Joe K (Sep 14, 2017)

Margate? I mean, at least Tamplin has done something with their ground.

Beyond the immediate range of 'things that have happened in the Isthmian League in the last few years', there's Colne, Rushden & Diamonds, St Leonards/ Stamco (whose owner said he was going to take them all the way to the Premier League, iirc), Histon, Leigh/ Horwich RMI/ Genesis, and that's right off the top of my head in terms of ultimately disastrous, noisy, non-league 'projects' that would bear some kind of comparison. Oh, and Whitehawk. Fucking Whitehawk.

(Sorry, this was meant to feature a quote from Editor's post regarding the uniqueness of the Bliiericay situation.)


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I couldn't care less if Billericay Town's crowd was higher or lower than expected.


Personally, I'd love to see their crowds fade away as that might prove a lesson to any other wide boy big mouth investors trying to project their ego on to non league football.


----------



## Joe K (Sep 14, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Nothing worse than people that lose interest in something and keep mentioning it.



I don't really think I have been doing this. If I didn't live fifty miles away, and I wasn't trying to save £££ in the face of imminent parenthood, I'd make far more games than I do.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2017)

Joe K said:


> Margate? I mean, at least Tamplin has done something with their ground.
> 
> Beyond the immediate range of 'things that have happened in the Isthmian League in the last few years', there's Colne, Rushden & Diamonds, St Leonards/ Stamco (whose owner said he was going to take them all the way to the Premier League, iirc), Histon, Leigh/ Horwich RMI/ Genesis, and that's right off the top of my head in terms of ultimately disastrous, noisy, non-league 'projects' that would bear some kind of comparison. Oh, and Whitehawk. Fucking Whitehawk.
> 
> (Sorry, this was meant to feature a quote from Editor's post regarding the uniqueness of the Bliiericay situation.)


Yes, but none of those have come even _remotely close_ to the God-squad bigmouth PR-pushed bravado of Tamplin's enterprise with his daft graffiti, sexy dancers, street pastors, dressing room singalongs, painted Ferraris and all the other guff he's dredged up into our division.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Some people like to see how Hamlet's attendances compare to other team's and given Tamplin's loud and relentless bragging about how his team is going to become the best supported in our league and several divisions above, it's an interesting enough topic top discuss in an idle moment.


And some people like to point out how bored/embarrassed they are of some other people's Billericay fixations.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 14, 2017)

Joe K said:


> I don't really think I have been doing this. If I didn't live fifty miles away, and I wasn't trying to save £££ in the face of imminent parenthood, I'd make far more games than I do.



Not aimed at you it particular 

Its a general Dulwich trait that even I do - its because the pull is so strong and yet the experience occasionally very bad ))


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 14, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Not aimed at you it particular
> 
> Its a general Dulwich trait that even I do - its because the pull is so strong and yet the experience occasionally very bad ))



Also I think you have been to as many away games as me this season


----------



## Joe K (Sep 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Yes, but none of those have come even _remotely close_ to the God-squad bigmouth PR-pushed bravado of Tamplin's enterprise with his daft graffiti, sexy dancers, street pastors, dressing room singalongs, painted Ferraris and all the other guff he's dredged up into our division.



I think it would be more accurate to say that their own specific forms of Billy Big-Bollocksing have been inflected by the times they were operating in. When Colne were splashing the cash, for example, I don't think Tamplin's brand of narcissistic Twitter 'blessed are the entrepreneurs' self-helpism was really de rigeur.


----------



## Joe K (Sep 14, 2017)

(I mean, soz to go all Cultural Studies on you, but Tamplin's alchemy of self-pity and winner-loser rhetoric is the water we're all swimming in nowadays. A lot of the Dulwich players, for example, seem fairly committed to all that 'visualise your #goals & pray and all will be well' life coach shit.)


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> And some people like to point out how bored/embarrassed they are of some other people's Billericay fixations.


Let's all get in a huddle and praise the Lord for the ignore thread function. Sing along! Mow!

I am a forum, 
I am a long thread, oh
I am a swift post 
Sweeping the internet
I am a typo, 
Down in the postcounts, oh
I am a vision
And I can see clearly
If anybody asks you who I am, just stand up tall, look 'em in the face and say
I'm that post on urban
I'm that most liked post

etc etc


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 14, 2017)

*ignores all threads*


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Let's all get in a huddle and praise the Lord for the ignore thread function. Sing along! Mow!
> 
> I am a forum,
> I am a long thread, oh
> ...


Hmm, ok. I already have the Tamplin thread on ignore but obviously the Billericay-based onanism now bleeds over to threads like this. Pretty slim pickings for me here if i'm meant to ignore every thread where I disagree with something you've said.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> Hmm, ok. I already have the Tamplin thread on ignore but obviously the Billericay-based onanism now bleeds over to threads like this. Pretty slim pickings for me here if i'm meant to ignore every thread where I disagree with something you've said.


If you can find a bulletin board where you don't disagree with some of the posts it would be a very boring board indeed. That's kind of how they work. You have to flick past the shit to get to the juicy bits!


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 14, 2017)

editor said:


> If you can find a bulletin board where you don't disagree with some of the posts it would be a very boring board indeed. That's kind of how they work. You have to flick past the shit to get to the juicy bits!


Thanks for explaining how these things work. So, putting your condescension to one side, I shouldn't ignore this thread then? Your conflicting advice is causing me some confusion. Actually, forget that, i'm actually boring myself.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Let's all get in a huddle and praise the Lord for the ignore thread function. Sing along! Mow!
> 
> I am a forum,
> I am a long thread, oh
> ...



This post amused me


----------



## EDC (Sep 14, 2017)

I went to Chelsea instead of Dulwich the other night.  Loved it.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2017)

EDC said:


> I went to Chelsea instead of Dulwich the other night.  Loved it.


Not my idea of fun at all. How much did it cost you, by the way?


----------



## EDC (Sep 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Not my idea of fun at all. How much did it cost you, by the way?


For a Cardiff fan I'm hardly surprised.  £35 as you ask, Chelsea have always been reasonable (imo) reducing prices for group stages in the CL as well as domestic cups, Forest is £25 next week for example.  I can live with that a few times a season, no way would I buy a season ticket though.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 15, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> *ignores all threads*


This has now become another to add to my list, along with the Glenn Tamplin thread, the Moses Ashikodi thread, the Frickley Athletic cyberspace thread etc.


----------



## dcdulwich (Sep 25, 2017)

Might as well put this on here too. If only to get the thread back on topic...

Our average home league gate so far this season is 1412. This time last year it was 961 with the same split of games - 4 Sat/BH, 1 Tuesday.


----------



## Jules P (Sep 25, 2017)

Do we have any idea why we've had such a significant jump? The fixtures we've had perhaps?

Trying to work out if we can expect increased attendances all season (on average). Either way, good to get the additional gate money in early!


----------



## darryl (Sep 25, 2017)

Jules P said:


> Do we have any idea why we've had such a significant jump? The fixtures we've had perhaps?
> 
> Trying to work out if we can expect increased attendances all season (on average). Either way, good to get the additional gate money in early!



Well, it's good for Meadow.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 25, 2017)

darryl said:


> Well, it's good for Meadow.


 It's good for the Club...because it's the gate money that pays the wage bills, and other income helps to pay other bills.

If we had low crowds we simply wouldn't have the team we have out on the pitch.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 25, 2017)

Jules P said:


> Do we have any idea why we've had such a significant jump? The fixtures we've had perhaps?
> 
> Trying to work out if we can expect increased attendances all season (on average). Either way, good to get the additional gate money in early!



Yesterday was Mishi and all the people who contributed to the Council day.


----------



## clog (Sep 25, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It's good for the Club...because it's the gate money that pays the wage bills, and other income helps to pay other bills.
> 
> If we had low crowds we simply wouldn't have the team we have out on the pitch.



Like weeding the ground? Or are Meadow not fussed about that?


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 25, 2017)

I know it sounds like a broken record but the only way to get action on anything that is not directly football or matchday related is email chris@dulwichhamletfc.co.uk


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 25, 2017)

clog said:


> Like weeding the ground? Or are Meadow not fussed about that?


 And, of course, a lot of weeding was done in the summer, by groups of supporters, who responded to a Football Club Committee appeal to do things such as this. If you wish to help out I'm more than happy to arrange another one. That's no slight on you, if you can't help, you may have been busy last time.


----------



## clog (Sep 25, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And, of course, a lot of weeding was done in the summer, by groups of supporters, who responded to a Football Club Committee appeal to do things such as this. If you wish to help out I'm more than happy to arrange another one. That's no slight on you, if you can't help, you may have been busy last time.


I'm very grateful to the volunteers who helped out, but I think Meadow could spend some of the extra coin they're getting with £11 entry and all the extra fans on some weedkiller to be honest. I'm not in the habit of supporting property developers to make even bigger profits off the back of people's good will.


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 25, 2017)

Meadow will do the bare minimum to the ground pending their appeal and, if unsuccessful, we all need to be ready for whatever may happen. However, I'm pretty sure it won't involve spending money on the football club.  So one way or another we may have to pull together to do a bit more than weeding


----------



## clog (Sep 25, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> Meadow will do the bare minimum to the ground pending their appeal and, if unsuccessful, we all need to be ready for whatever may happen. However, I'm pretty sure it won't involve spending money on the football club.  So one way or another we may have to pull together to do a bit more than weeding



What happens post-appeal is a completely different kettle of fish, particularly with regard to Meadow.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 25, 2017)

Jules P said:


> Do we have any idea why we've had such a significant jump? The fixtures we've had perhaps?
> 
> Trying to work out if we can expect increased attendances all season (on average). Either way, good to get the additional gate money in early!


We've already played the overwhelming favourites and our main local derby; those two fixtures would probably pull bigger crowds than any others on those specific dates, even if we end up with larger attendances later in the season as is usually the case.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> Meadow will do the bare minimum to the ground pending their appeal and, if unsuccessful, we all need to be ready for whatever may happen. However, I'm pretty sure it won't involve spending money on the football club.  So one way or another we may have to pull together to do a bit more than weeding


If a day gets organised, I'd be happy to give it a plug on Brixton Buzz - and obvs come down if I'mm around.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Sep 25, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> I know it sounds like a broken record but the only way to get action on anything that is not directly football or matchday related is email chris@dulwichhamletfc.co.uk


Liam please, for the love of Dean Lodge, stop suggesting such sensible solutions.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Sep 25, 2017)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Liam please, for the love of Dean Lodge, stop suggesting such sensible solutions.


Alliteration stations.


----------



## clog (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm more pointing out where Meadow can't be arsed to fulfil their duties with respect to the football club than I am expecting action to actually be taken... Chris has been told about the loo roll in the ladies' loos multiple times but still on a matchday there's at least one cubicle without any....


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 25, 2017)

clog said:


> I'm more pointing out where Meadow can't be arsed to fulfil their duties with respect to the football club than I am expecting action to actually be taken... Chris has been told about the loo roll in the ladies' loos multiple times but still on a matchday there's at least one cubicle without any....


I hadn't noticedthe weeds, but ultimately cutting corners on getting these little things sorted will prove a false economy.  Toilet facilities are hopeless for the size of crowds we now get.  What happened to the portaloos?  For several seasons now I don't drink before home games because it's too inconvenient to have to use the toilets during the match.  There are far too may broken seats in the stand, which means the seating capacity is lower than it could be; I'm sure a lot of people, especially those with young children find it difficult to get a good view from elsewhere.

Whilst the overall average attendances keep rising I can't help wondering how many people who've been to a number of games during the past three years or so have drifted away again due to inadequate facilities, but we haven't really noticed because other newcomers have turned up to replace them.  I know there's no scope for major improvements to be made to the ground given the redevelopment proposals, but putting in extra toilet facilities, making basic repairs instead of allowing the place to look shabby and tatty, or even a temporary stand beyond the main stand could help sustain the growth in our crowds, and not to do so could well be a false economy.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> I hadn't noticedthe weeds, but ultimately cutting corners on getting these little things sorted will prove a false economy.  Toilet facilities are hopeless for the size of crowds we now get.  What happened to the portaloos?  For several seasons now I don't drink before home games because it's too inconvenient to have to use the toilets during the match.  There are far too may broken seats in the stand, which means the seating capacity is lower than it could be; I'm sure a lot of people, especially those with young children find it difficult to get a good view from elsewhere.
> 
> Whilst the overall average attendances keep rising I can't help wondering how many people who've been to a number of games during the past three years or so have drifted away again due to inadequate facilities, but we haven't really noticed because other newcomers have turned up to replace them.  I know there's no scope for major improvements to be made to the ground given the redevelopment proposals, but putting in extra toilet facilities, making basic repairs instead of allowing the place to look shabby and tatty, or even a temporary stand beyond the main stand could help sustain the growth in our crowds, and not to do so could well be a false economy.


Couldn't agree more. Same applies to the food/tea facilities.
Surely it would make sense to perhaps invite more traders in at a reduced charge because that would make the matchday experience better = more return customers = more money for the club.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 25, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> I hadn't noticedthe weeds, but ultimately cutting corners on getting these little things sorted will prove a false economy.  Toilet facilities are hopeless for the size of crowds we now get.  What happened to the portaloos?  For several seasons now I don't drink before home games because it's too inconvenient to have to use the toilets during the match.  There are far too may broken seats in the stand, which means the seating capacity is lower than it could be; I'm sure a lot of people, especially those with young children find it difficult to get a good view from elsewhere.
> 
> Whilst the overall average attendances keep rising I can't help wondering how many people who've been to a number of games during the past three years or so have drifted away again due to inadequate facilities, but we haven't really noticed because other newcomers have turned up to replace them.  I know there's no scope for major improvements to be made to the ground given the redevelopment proposals, but putting in extra toilet facilities, making basic repairs instead of allowing the place to look shabby and tatty, or even a temporary stand beyond the main stand could help sustain the growth in our crowds, and not to do so could well be a false economy.


I was told last season that the portaloos were removed because they were too expensive. This is Meadow.


----------



## clog (Sep 25, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> I was told last season that the portaloos were removed because they were too expensive. This is Meadow.



Maybe people could piss on the weeds, kill two birds with one stone and save Meadow a fortune.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 25, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> I was told last season that the portaloos were removed because they were too expensive. This is Meadow.


Doesn't surprise me.  Some people need to learn the difference between a luxury and a necessity.  When I first began following the Hamlet forty seasons ago the only loos on the terraces were a wall with a gutter and a drain, and the only women's facilities were in the bowels of the main stand, but this is 2017.  If we want women and young children to have a comfortable matchday experience this sort of issue is probably going to put some people off coming back.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 25, 2017)

clog said:


> I'm very grateful to the volunteers who helped out, but I think Meadow could spend some of the extra coin they're getting with £11 entry and all the extra fans on some weedkiller to be honest. I'm not in the habit of supporting property developers to make even bigger profits off the back of people's good will.


 
Neither am I...and resent the insinuation that is what I do.

I help my Football Club, in whatever small way I can, no matter who the owners are. I like to think that whatever bits I do to help our Club, that I am doing it for the benefit of the Club itself, our fans and for the team and management.

So, do you think I should stop what I do because you think it is 'profiting property developers'?


----------



## clog (Sep 25, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Neither am I...and resent the insinuation that is what I do.
> 
> I help my Football Club, in whatever small way I can, no matter who the owners are. I like to think that whatever bits I do to help our Club, that I am doing it for the benefit of the Club itself, our fans and for the team and management.
> 
> So, do you think I should stop what I do because you think it is 'profiting property developers'?



I never made any statement about what you should do. You make your own decisions.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Doesn't surprise me.  Some people need to learn the difference between a luxury and a necessity.  When I first began following the Hamlet forty seasons ago the only loos on the terraces were a wall with a gutter and a drain, and the only women's facilities were in the bowels of the main stand, but this is 2017.  If we want women and young children to have a comfortable matchday experience this sort of issue is probably going to put some people off coming back.


Out of curiosity, I took a look to see how much Portaloos cost. They're surprisingly cheap - you can pick them up for £150 (or the cost of 14 people coming to the ground). 
Site Toilet: Containers & Pre-Fab Buildings | eBay


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 25, 2017)

clog said:


> Maybe people could piss on the weeds, kill two birds with one stone and save Meadow a fortune.


It's amazing how versatile piss can be:

PressReader.com - Connecting People Through News


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 25, 2017)

editor said:


> Out of curiosity, I took a look to see how much Portaloos cost. They're surprisingly cheap - you can pick them up for £150 (or the cost of 14 people coming to the ground).
> Site Toilet: Containers & Pre-Fab Buildings | eBay


I think people tend to hire rather than buy and then be responsible for emptying them and so on.

Surprised more pissing on the terraces hasn't been observed, in the circumstances.


----------



## EDC (Sep 25, 2017)

clog said:


> Maybe people could piss on the weeds, kill two birds with one stone and save Meadow a fortune.


Have you seen the height of them behind that round thing at the Greendale end where I go for one.


----------



## EDC (Sep 25, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> I think people tend to hire rather than buy and then be responsible for emptying them and so on.
> 
> Surprised more pissing on the terraces hasn't been observed, in the circumstances.


Says the master of just going for a piss.

Did it once in the old ground and fell into the stinging nettles behind the terraces (without crash barriers) at the DKH end.


----------



## clog (Sep 25, 2017)

EDC said:


> Have you seen the height of them behind that round thing at the Greendale end where I go for one.


----------



## EDC (Sep 25, 2017)

clog said:


>


 What?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 25, 2017)

I do, but that's how I interpreted your comments. you can agree with them, or not. But that IS how I interpreted your comments.


----------



## dcdulwich (Sep 25, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> Might as well put this on here too. If only to get the thread back on topic..


Hmmm. That went well.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 25, 2017)

lol


----------



## Lambert Simnel (Sep 25, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> I think people tend to hire rather than buy and then be responsible for emptying them and so on.
> 
> Surprised more pissing on the terraces hasn't been observed, in the circumstances.



I was surprised how cheap they were. £25 for a week including someone coming around and emptying them and also bog roll.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 25, 2017)

Lambert Simnel said:


> I was surprised how cheap they were. £25 for a week including someone coming around and emptying them and also bog roll.


I'll take a score.


----------



## mick mccartney (Sep 25, 2017)

Lambert Simnel said:


> I was surprised how cheap they were. £25 for a week including someone coming around and emptying them and also bog roll.


 that would be a good thing for an estate agent to sponsor


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 7, 2017)

2,417 for non league football day
how does that compare with other seasons


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 7, 2017)

Direct comparison is complicated - more to it than a simple ‘numbers game’.

The last official Non League Day at Champion Hill was in 2014 when we had 2856 against Hampton & Richmond Borough.

We had 2805 against Billericay towards the end of last season on an international weekend. We also had 2217 against Bognor Regis in October last year but that was on the same day as the England game which may have impacted on the crowd to some degree.

We lost both of the games last year and drew the one against H&RB - so very nice to win in front of a bumper crowd this time.

Our overall league average so far this season is 1580 and our Saturday/Bank Holiday average is 1764.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 7, 2017)

2,417 at Champion Hill V Needham Market on Non-League Day 2017

higher than all teams in National League  South (nearest St Albans 1,510)
higher than all teams in National League North (with exception of York 2,732)
higher than all but 6 teams in the National League
Maidenhead Utd 2,425, Maidstone Utd 2,552, Solihull Moor 2,658, Tranmere Rovers 7,172, Woking 2,509, Wrexham 3,907


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## blueheaven (Oct 9, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


>




That looks good but the context is St Mirren and Dundee Utd were playing Challenge Cup matches at the weekend (a competition for lower league clubs that isn't taken massively seriously and teams often field a second string).


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 9, 2017)

fair point


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 10, 2017)

David Ross is late of this parish and a Killie fan. I’m assuming he was provoking some fellow Scots with his tweet above. He’s written a number of books on sport and has a ridiculous knowledge of football in general and attendances in particular. 

I met up with him when we played Whitehawk in the FA Cup in 2015 when he lived in Brighton - and the year before that at Peacehaven & Telscombe. He’s now in Cornwall so the chance of seeing him at a future Hamlet away game is a bit slim.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 10, 2017)

Sounds like a really interesting bloke to meet. Haven't got time to check right now, but are any of his books specifically football related?


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 10, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Sounds like a really interesting bloke to meet. Haven't got time to check right now, but are any of his books specifically football related?


Almost all of them are. He’s got a website somewhere. I’ll try and dig out a link.

Ah. Here you go, via Amazon:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/David-Ross/e/B0034NHQ48/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

The extended biog on that site is out of date btw. He lived in Brighton and has now moved to Cornwall since he was living in Barcelona. He used to live in East Dulwich some while ago (in the 90s) and certainly went to Champion Hill quite a few times. I knew him then through the local Labour Party.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 10, 2017)

Time for one of those nice bar charts on attendances this season #please


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 1, 2017)

The Alan Turvey Trophy, formerly the Isthmian League Cup and known now as the Velocity Sports Trophy for sponsorship reasons
The competition has previously also been known as the Robert Dyas Cup and the Ryman League Cup.

Dulwich Hamlet V Green Borough 31st October 2017 attendance 444 *probably highest Champion Hill attendance for the Alan Turvey Cup ? now 

While, I cannot find any attendances records 
Maidstone United had an attendance of 1,797 for the 2013-14 League Cup final with Sudbury (3-0) on 8th April 2014 (which I doubt has ever been beaten)

Highest so far in 2017-18 is 518 at Billericay Town (26 Sept)


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 4, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Time for one of those nice bar charts on attendances this season #please



42.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Time for one of those nice bar charts on attendances this season #please


----------



## Scolly (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 14, 2017)

So when did we last get 1,199 for a Tuesday night match ?

Dulwich Hamlet V Harrow Borough 14th November 2017


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 15, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> So when did we last get 1,199 for a Tuesday night match ?
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet V Harrow Borough 14th November 2017


Don't think it's happened for a league match  for several decades. Closest was just under 1,100 v Maidstone five seasons ago.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 15, 2017)

The community came out when we needed them most to keep all of our morals up. Totally amazing.


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 15, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Closest was just under 1,100 v Maidstone five seasons ago.


Yep 1073 vs Maidstone in 2013. Seemed absolutely massive at the time and was only topped once that season - our final game vs Burgess Hill Town (1137).

That single crowd meant that our average midweek gate that season was actually higher than for Sat/BH:
560 (midweek) vs 474 (Sat/BH)

If you take that outlier out, the differential was still a lot less marked than now:
389 (midweek) vs 474 (Sat/BH)

Current figures for this season:
Overall: 1467
Sat/BH: 1798
Midweek: 803 (606 without tonight)


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 15, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> So when did we last get 1,199 for a Tuesday night match?





Pink Panther said:


> Don't think it's happened for a league match for several decades.


I would suggest at least 50 years.

Attendance stats were patchy until, for us, 1988/89, but there was a league match at Champion Hill on Tuesday 3rd October 1967 vs St Albans with a quoted crowd of 600 - we lost 3-2 btw. Kick-off is given on the Saints archive as *3pm* (but not sure about that as the floodlights had been installed 3 years earlier).

From the figures that _are_ available, it would be hard to imagine that being doubled at any time since.

Sources:
St Albans City F.C. Statistics
The Official Isthmian League Historical Website  - Your one stop resource


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 15, 2017)

Fingers said:


> The community came out when we needed them most to keep all of our morals up. Totally amazing.


Will Magee was the name of the journalist I was talking about, did the I paper article on Eastbourne.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2017)

"gates that had been around the 800 mark at the end of last season (1963-64) had dropped back to 200"


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 28, 2017)

FA Cup attendances

Dulwich Hamlet V Gravesend & Northfleet third qualifying round replay (lost 0-1) Tuesday 24 October 1978 (thanks Mishi for update)
attendance (quote from programme) near 1,200


FA Cup first qualifying round Wednesday afternoon (4:30pm) September 1954 V Canterbury
attendance 2,700


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 29, 2017)

Just been doing some numbers ahead of the Council Assembly tonight.

Our average league gate in Gavin’s first season (2009/10) was 172. So far this season we are at 1503.

That’s getting on for a nine-fold increase (8.74x) in eight years. Extraordinary.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 29, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> FA Cup attendances
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet V Gravesend & Northfleet third qualifying round replay (lost 0-1) October 1978
> attendance (quote from programme) near 1,200
> ...


 


PartisanDulwich said:


> FA Cup attendances
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet V Gravesend & Northfleet third qualifying round replay (lost 0-1) October 1978
> attendance (quote from programme) near 1,200
> ...


 That Gravesend replay was Tuesday 24th October. Bloody ruined my eleventh birthday! Grr! Hated them for years, but have 'mellowed; in old age...


----------



## pinknblue (Nov 29, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> FA Cup attendances
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet V Gravesend & Northfleet third qualifying round replay (lost 0-1) Tuesday 24 October 1978 (thanks Mishi for update)
> attendance (quote from programme) near 1,200
> ...



I remember that Gravesend game. Tony Davies, our goalkeeper - who had looked a top keeper until that game - let a shot into the top corner slip through his grasp when it looked as if he'd initially made a good save. I think it must have really knocked his confidence because he was never quite the same after that.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 29, 2017)

pinknblue said:


> I remember that Gravesend game. Tony Davies, our goalkeeper - who had looked a top keeper until that game - let a shot into the top corner slip through his grasp when it looked as if he'd initially made a good save. I think it must have really knocked his confidence because he was never quite the same after that.


 He ended up being known as ''Tubbie' Davies.


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 2, 2017)

Crowd of 599 at Enfield Town today - comfortably beating their season’s best of 514 in the league.

Great turnout of Hamlet fans. Pity about the shitty result.


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 24, 2017)

For people who aren’t Twitterers:


----------



## pitchfork (Dec 24, 2017)

Better average attendnace than Darlington, Macclesfield, Dover and Dagenham and Redbridge. 

NonLeagueMatters


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 29, 2017)

Walthamstow Avenue V Dulwich Hamlet FA Cup 1949  (Result 3-3)

Over 10,000 in attendance according to newspaper report (a season's best at WAFC)

Not sure of replay attendance at Champion Hill for this ???

But the highest post war league or cup game attendance I can find reference to is
12,241 V Walton on Saturday 19th February 1949 at Champion Hill

Largest crowd Dulwich Hamlet played in front of post war, surely 27,000 at Stamford Bridge in FA Amateur Semi Final  on Saturday 10 March 1956 against Corinthian Casuals


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 29, 2017)

From vague recollection the Nigeria XI game was around 18,000. I know the West Auckland 1956 quarter final was around 13,000 plus.
And there would have been a huge crowd at the 1950 London Senior Cup Final, not sure, off the top of my head, if that would have bettered the 1956 Amateur Cup semi.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 3, 2018)

Surrey Senior Cup tie January 1958
at Champion hill
Dulwich Hamlet 3 Corinthian Casuals 1 (Frank Beard, Leslie Brown, Ron Crisp)
attendance 3,792
"a far cry from today when four figure gates are a rarity"
Source: Dulwich Hamlet programme  13th January 1976


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 7, 2018)

surely, some time for some stats #stato dcdulwich


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2018)

*Vanarama National League attendance table: January 2018

 *


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 14, 2018)

The 860 attendance yesterday at Margate was well up on their league average this season of 498 (now 526), and comfortably beat their season’s league best of 653.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 14, 2018)

Must have been 300 Dulwich Hamlet fans at Margate (Saturday 13th January 2018) one of our largest away day followings


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 14, 2018)

When we went out at the same stage at home to Guiseley two years ago it was in front of 1949 - comfortably the biggest crowd of the round that day in the FA Trophy...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 16, 2018)

15th January 1938
80 years ago
FA Amateur Cup 1st Round, 
*Dulwich Hamlet* 7 Woking 0, 
attendance 7,252


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 6, 2018)

A crowd of 13,000 watched the @HallamFC1860 v @DulwichHamletFC FA Amateur Cup tie at Hillsborough in January 1953. Among the travelling Hamlet supporters were a group of former players, including Edgar Kail.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

Fantastic stuff: 

  

And let us not forget the bragging Essex windbag:


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 8, 2018)

Hope Glenn didn't budget for 2,500 fans each week, otherwise the new Ferrari might have to wait a while.

I guess a few clubs will be upset we've gone up as our away following must help the gate and bar takings.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

I keep looking at the figure of 3,321 and remembering it wasn't that long ago that crowds of 1,000 were seen as absolutely massive. Fantastic turnout.


----------



## Lyham (May 8, 2018)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 10, 2018)

to date - David Rogers


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 19, 2018)

Mishi posted this 1996-97 attendances

Highest home attendance 711 against Yeovil


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 20, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Highest home attendance 711 against Yeovil


That 4-1 win was the best Hamlet performance I've ever seen. Joe Odegbami came off the bench at the start of the second half when we were getting battered at 1-1 and completely changed the game. Yeovil lost only one other league match that season and were promoted as champions.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 24, 2018)

Previous Boxing Day attendances ???


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 24, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Previous Boxing Day attendances ???


We had 1,700+ against Kingstonian three years ago, that's comfortably the largest I can recall, and we beat them 5-1 and I won £160 on the 50/50!

No idea about yesteryear when we had proper local derby matches.


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 24, 2018)

Kingstonian 2015 - 1713
Grays Athletic 2013 - 595


----------



## scousedom (Dec 24, 2018)

Prediction for Wednesday. 
3,000 (official)
42,738 (unofficial)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 26, 2018)

Boxing day 2018
Dulwich Hamlet 2 Eastbourne Borough 1
attendance 3,002
second highest in the League this season (record Torquay United 3,863 V Truro city also today)


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 26, 2018)

..and 2? Thought our cap was 3,000?


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 26, 2018)

iamwithnail said:


> ..and 2? Thought our cap was 3,000?


I was told 2 people left at half time so 2 more were admitted. Apparently a couple of hundred were locked out.


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 26, 2018)

There were certainly people being turned away when we came in about 2:15.


----------



## liamdhfc (Dec 26, 2018)

Our capacity is higher than 3000 as it has recently been calculated using the accepted method for a non regulated stadium. It was the club's decision to limit to 3000 in the interests of being able to manage this game.


----------



## Blitzwalker (Dec 26, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I was told 2 people left at half time so 2 more were admitted. Apparently a couple of hundred were locked out.


3,000 was the estimate just before kick off. A judgement call was taken on the basis of s/t holders who hadn’t pitched up by then and additional spaces were released accordingly. At h/t, two people wanted to leave and two punters were admitted on the basis of the two who had left; so 3,002 attendance but not all there at the same time. Not sure how many (if any) didn’t get in but if there were any that were disappointed, then to quote DulwichHammer ”you can’t say we didn’t warn you!”  A magnificent day.


----------



## Blitzwalker (Dec 27, 2018)

scousedom said:


> Prediction for Wednesday.
> 3,000 (official)
> 42,738 (unofficial)


87,643 (actual)


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 27, 2018)

Any drones?


----------



## Blitzwalker (Dec 27, 2018)

Cyclodunc said:


> Any drones?


They were shot down.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 27, 2018)

Cyclodunc said:


> Any drones?


Only Mishi, droning on that we should be happy just to stay up and can forget about the play-offs!


----------



## SW12 to S18 (Dec 27, 2018)

Blitzwalker said:


> 87,643 (actual)



Ha ha, like it, you’re sounding like the fans of a certain team in Sheffield 6, they have crowds of that size every week apparently.
Very good turnout though and an important win. Well done to all concerned.


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 27, 2018)

liamdhfc said:


> Our capacity is higher than 3000 as it has recently been calculated using the accepted method for a non regulated stadium. It was the club's decision to limit to 3000 in the interests of being able to manage this game.


liamdhfc is spot on here. Our self-assessed limit is 3344 but the club’s directors took a view that a maximum capacity of 3000 should remain in place.

In reality, having seen the stadium in operation at close to its peak capacity, a couple of adjustments are likely to be made to the capacity assessment. That will not affect the 3000 limit unless we receive advice to the contrary in a visit we will organise from Southwark and the Sports Ground Safety Authority in the new year.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)

Is my crazy notion of trying to crowdfund some cheapo raised scaffold terracing with a corrugated iron roof still a non starter? As much as I positively _revelled_ in the bumper crowd, the view was awful for many people.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 27, 2018)

editor said:


> Is my crazy notion of trying to crowdfund some cheapo raised scaffold terracing with a corrugated iron roof still a non starter? As much as I positively _revelled_ in the bumper crowd, the view was awful for many people.


There would be other aspects like planning regulations, health & safety, passing ground grading regulations  & so on... but why not ask the Football Club for a meeting to see if this is feasable or not...

Have you any idea on how much you think it would cost?


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 27, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> liamdhfc is spot on here. Our self-assessed limit is 3344 but the club’s directors took a view that a maximum capacity of 3000 should remain in place.
> 
> In reality, having seen the stadium in operation at close to its peak capacity, a couple of adjustments are likely to be made to the capacity assessment. That will not affect the 3000 limit unless we receive advice to the contrary in a visit we will organise from Southwark and the Sports Ground Safety Authority in the new year.


The trouble is that you can't dictate where people stand with the current configuration of the ground. It was clear to me that, especially in the second half, the end we were attacking was significantly more crowded than the one we were defending, so you could easily have got a few hundred more in as long as they stood where the spaces were. But you can't really control that, and the last thing we need is to fall foul of any safety regulations.



editor said:


> Is my crazy notion of trying to crowdfund some cheapo raised scaffold terracing with a corrugated iron roof still a non starter? As much as I positively _revelled_ in the bumper crowd, the view was awful for many people.


That's probably something best addressed properly for the start of next season. I'd say a temporary seated stand between the main stand and the outside bar, similar to those you get at cricket festivals or golf tournaments, would be a good start. I'm not sure of the safety regulations for a standing terrace but I don't think you're allowed more than 6 steps without crush barriers.


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 27, 2018)

I'd guess they're pretty do-able though, Whitehawk's stand has been scaffolding for ages, and their far end is temporary bleachers, similarly.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> There would be other aspects like planning regulations, health & safety, passing ground grading regulations  & so on... but why not ask the Football Club for a meeting to see if this is feasable or not...
> 
> Have you any idea on how much you think it would cost?


I haven't, as I have no experience of scaffold costings, but given the amount of small, cash-strapped clubs who have managed to build similar structures, I imagine that they must be reasonably affordable - even more so if the club finds people with the suitable expertise in their fanbase.

Given the size of our crowds - and the positive publicity we generate in the national press - you would think that we'd be in with a good chance of securing a good deal, or even bagging some sponsorship....


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> The trouble is that you can't dictate where people stand with the current configuration of the ground. It was clear to me that, especially in the second half, the end we were attacking was significantly more crowded than the one we were defending, so you could easily have got a few hundred more in as long as they stood where the spaces were. But you can't really control that, and the last thing we need is to fall foul of any safety regulations.
> 
> 
> That's probably something best addressed properly for the start of next season. I'd say a temporary seated stand between the main stand and the outside bar, similar to those you get at cricket festivals or golf tournaments, would be a good start. I'm not sure of the safety regulations for a standing terrace but I don't think you're allowed more than 6 steps without crush barriers.


Even 6 steps would be a vast improvement, and a roof would certainly help the atmosphere.


----------



## NPDHFC (Dec 27, 2018)

It's surely on the list of things that we can do to improve 'matchday experience' but given the timescales and resources that have been available, am just happy that we've got home, and had a sell out crowd. 

The most important thing is that these decisions now rest with people who have the best intentions for both the club and the fans. 

The future is bright.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)

NPDHFC said:


> It's surely on the list of things that we can do to improve 'matchday experience' but given the timescales and resources that have been available, am just happy that we've got home, and had a sell out crowd.
> 
> The most important thing is that these decisions now rest with people who have the best intentions for both the club and the fans.
> 
> The future is bright.


I agree but if, for the sake of argument, some sort of usable stand could be bought/hired for £6,000 or whatever and there were people (like myself) happy to shove some money towards its crowdfunded costs, then surely it shouldn't have any impact on any other plans or take up any resources?


----------



## pitchfork (Dec 27, 2018)

grandstandsforhire.com | Gallery


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 27, 2018)

We had a quote done for pukka modular covered terracing with six extra steps that could sit on the current raised areas behind the goals. They were like the ones behind the goal at Slough. Not cheap though for an extra 240 standing places at each end.

We also looked into renting a stand when it looked possible that our first home game might be vs Torquay and it might have had to have been segregated. The sums didn’t really add up at our admission prices. Tbf though we didn’t seek more than a few quotes and a longer term rental _may_ be more affordable per game.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 27, 2018)

editor said:


> I agree but if, for the sake of argument, some sort of usable stand could be bought/hired for £6,000 or whatever and there were people (like myself) happy to shove some money towards its crowdfunded costs, then surely it shouldn't have any impact on any other plans or take up any resources?


I would say, for the sake of argument, you can't even consider crowdfunding, until you've done a proper assessment of quotes and costs, surely?


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I would say, for the sake of argument, you can't even consider crowdfunding, until you've done a proper assessment of quotes and costs, surely?


Which is why I'm _starting the conversation_ here.

I think it's fairly obvious that these stands can't be prohibitively expensive because so many small clubs have them, and I'm hoping that as this discussion continues, people will be able to contribute more informed opinions and suggest costings etc. I'm clearly not going to even suggest a crowdfunding campaign before we know how how much it's going to cost because that would be an exceptionally dim thing to do.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> We had a quote done for pukka modular covered terracing with six extra steps that could sit on the current raised areas behind the goals. They were like the ones behind the goal at Slough. Not cheap though for an extra 240 standing places at each end.
> 
> We also looked into renting a stand when it looked possible that our first home game might be vs Torquay and it might have had to have been segregated. The sums didn’t really add up at our admission prices. Tbf though we didn’t seek more than a few quotes and a longer term rental _may_ be more affordable per game.


I'm kind of hoping we can find out more about the non-standard terracing that we've seen at loads of away games which I'm confident will be cheaper. Heck, there may even be scaffolders amongst our midst who can sort out favourable deals etc.


----------



## MrFouldsy (Dec 27, 2018)

Very much behind the idea of temporary covered standing. The T&M excile was made slightly less painful by the ground itself. Can we just nick it like we did with the Shak? 

If not, I guess it's a nice problem to have (again!)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 30, 2018)

Dulwich Hamlet V Slough attendance 2,900 30th December 2018

so two huge attendances back to back
and sales going well for next home game against Bath


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 30, 2018)

855 - ave 2018/19 league gate at Imperial Fields.
2951 - ave 2018/19 league gate at Champion Hill.

Not at all interested myself (oh no) but the average league attendance so far, as of 29/12 (1204), takes us past that of BTFC. Only Torquay and Woking above us now in the NLS turnstile league.


----------



## scousedom (Dec 30, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> 855 - ave 2018/19 league gate at Imperial Fields.
> 2951 - ave 2018/19 league gate at Champion Hill.
> 
> Not at all interested myself (oh no) but the average league attendance so far, as of 29/12 (1204), takes us past that of BTFC. Only Torquay and Woking above us now in the NLS turnstile league.



Here’s one for a quiet Sunday evening then... How far would you have to go back for the last time we had a total of 5,902 or more spectators in the ground in the space of 72 hours?


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 30, 2018)

scousedom said:


> Here’s one for a quiet Sunday evening then... How far would you have to go back for the last time we had a total of 5,902 or more spectators in the ground in the space of 72 hours?


Impossible to say with any accuracy because Isthmian League attendance records weren’t kept systematically until the 88/89 season. Lots of info and spreadsheets galore here scousedom: The Official Isthmian League Historical Website  - Your one stop resource

On the balance of probabilities 3/9/1938 vs St Albans (att: 6000) and 7/9/1938 vs Clapton (att: info unavailable) look likely candidates - albeit with a further 24 hours pause compared with 26-29/12/2018.

Incidentally, John Lawrence’s programme notes from yesterday (29/12) reported the sad news that Mike Wilson, ‘the long-serving and much-respected statistician of the Bostik (Isthmian) League’ had died earlier in December. He had been recording attendance figures for over thirty years.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 31, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> Impossible to say with any accuracy because Isthmian League attendance records weren’t kept systematically until the 88/89 season. Lots of info and spreadsheets galore here scousedom: The Official Isthmian League Historical Website  - Your one stop resource
> 
> On the balance of probabilities 3/9/1938 vs St Albans (att: 6000) and 7/9/1938 vs Clapton (att: info unavailable) look likely candidates - albeit with a further 24 hours pause compared with 26-29/12/2018.
> 
> Incidentally, John Lawrence’s programme notes from yesterday (29/12) reported the sad news that Mike Wilson, ‘the long-serving and much-respected statistician of the Bostik (Isthmian) League’ had died earlier in December. He had been recording attendance figures for over thirty years.


Mike was a top bloke, when he was an Isthmian League official he was more of a scuffy bloke in a tie, rather than an official in a blazer, if you get my drift. A top bloke, who always had time for a chat...top bloke for whom the description of 'diamond geezer' certainly fits.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Dec 31, 2018)

So he was "a top bloke"


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 31, 2018)

Matt The Cab said:


> So he was "a top bloke"


And a "diamond geezer". Don't forget that!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 31, 2018)

Matt The Cab said:


> So he was "a top bloke"


Repeated...simply the perils of typing quickly without paying too much attention in a tea break...

You're a top bloke for pointing it out, top bloke!


----------



## Matt The Cab (Dec 31, 2018)

At least he didn't slip into what could be termed Commentatorese

In the old days players were known as either journeyman, average, good, very good or world class. But in this Sky/BT driven world we have a few more descriptive terms, journeyman, average, good, very good, top, world class and top top.

I blame Redknapp


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 31, 2018)

Surely in the 40's and 50s we were still getting 5,000 at home games
thought decline only started with TV coverage


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 31, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Surely in the 40's and 50s we were still getting 5,000 at home games
> thought decline only started with TV coverage


Quite probably. There’s just hardly any data from which to make a judgement and zero data points I’ve noticed within a few days of each other.


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 6, 2019)

Sure some of the pre War handbooks had crowd statistics, have one among the detritus at home from 1939/40 that sure mentioned a gate of 5k for a RESERVE game against Nunhead. Will have to check & update.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

Any know what the average was last year?


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 6, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Any know what the average was last year?


1529 up to our last game at Champion Hill
848 at Imperial Fields
1381 over the season as a whole
(League only, not including play-offs of course).


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> 1529 up to our last game at Champion Hill
> 848 at Imperial Fields
> 1381 over the season as a whole
> (League only, not including play-offs of course).



Thank you very much. We are likely to break that this year


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 6, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Thank you very much. We are likely to break that this year


It was, despite playing our last five home games at T&M, our highest average for quite a while (60+ years has been suggested).
We had an average of 1317 in 16/17 and 1343 in 15/16.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

Is it 10 games we have played at home this year in the league at Tooting? I think it is. Not bad if we beat the average again then


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 6, 2019)

yep, 10 plus one FA Cup (Tonbridge Angels) and one FA Trophy replay (Welling)


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 6, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Is it 10 games we have played at home this year in the league at Tooting? I think it is. Not bad if we beat the average again then


Yes 10 in the league at Tooting and only 21 in total this season instead of the 23 we have had since we were promoted to the Isthmian Premier.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 6, 2019)

Mildly interesting fact. The aggregate of our last league match at T&M and our first three at Champion Hill (10,447) is higher than the aggregate for our whole championship winning 2012/13 season  (10,306 over 21 games).


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 6, 2019)

wow!


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 6, 2019)

That's very cool! (That was my second season coming to Dulwich, I used to bring the wee boy because he could hang out and play with his cars on the terrace.  Not much chance of that now  )


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 7, 2019)

8 more home games to go
7 on Saturdays
1 bank hol Monday


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet 7 Woking Town  0
Attendance "down to 6,000
April 1939


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet V Dorking
attendance 2,000
Saturday 2nd November 1907
Surrey Mirror


"The Hamlet have a tremendous following and one which very few amateur clubs in Surrey anything like approach"


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 158227
> Dulwich Hamlet V Dorking
> attendance 2,000
> Saturday 2nd November 1907
> Surrey Mirror


"warm team"


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jan 10, 2019)

What I'd give for winning a dull & uninteresting game 4 goals to nil....


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 10, 2019)

editor said:


> "warm team"


“South London cracks”


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 10, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> “South London cracks”


Contemporary reports from the 1890s through to the early 20th century often needs a surprising amount of thought to ‘translate’ into modern parlance...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 10, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Contemporary reports from the 1890s through to the early 20th century often needs a surprising amount of thought to ‘translate’ into modern parlance...


So do some of the observations  overheard on the terraces in the 21st Century.  "I thought we'd have done a goal by now."


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 10, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> So do some of the observations  overheard on the terraces in the 21st Century.  "I thought we'd have done a goal by now."



Sounds like something a key waver would say.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 10, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Sounds like something a key waver would say.


I heard a young woman say that a couple of seasons ago. To be fair Sven Goren Eriksson had a similar turn of phrase when England manager: "I think we did a good game". Anyone who got hooked on football at that time might have picked it up from there, or just found it funny and made a habit of repeating it. Don't be surprised if you hear me complementing the Hamlets on some first class kicking!


----------



## Latahs (Jan 10, 2019)

The 'do a goal, do a goal, do a gooooal'' chant has been around since at least autumn 2015, Whitehawk away in the FA Cup.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2019)

"Particularly warm"


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 10, 2019)

editor said:


> "Particularly warm"



That is one of my all time favourite pieces of television.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> That is one of my all time favourite pieces of television.


"Weekends......"


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2019)

" a crowd approaching close to 3,000 were attracted to the enclosure's"
Champion Hill
Dulwich Hamlet V Alleyn's
1st February 1903


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2019)

"a big gate" of some 500

SLP 9th November 1901

SLP


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2019)

Saturday 15 October 1904 
Newspaper: SLP

Dulwich Hamlet V Townley Park October 1904
attendance 2,000


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2019)

"Something like a record crowd " 3,500
London Charity cup
Dulwich Hamlet V Casuals (Champion Hill)
Saturday 11 November 1905 
Newspaper: SLP


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet V Bath City
5 January 2019
Attendance 3,104  (new record attendance at the new Champion Hill)

with 200-300 turned away


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 16, 2019)

.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 16, 2019)

A bit more information here about DHFC attendance figures.
These go back to when reliable record keeping of attendances started:


----------



## Roger D (Jan 16, 2019)

Worth noting that home games in 1991/92 were played at Tooting whilst the current ground was built. I think a few fixtures the season before were played elsewhere but as I arrived in September 1991 I may be wrong there.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 16, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> A bit more information here about DHFC attendance figures.
> These go back to when reliable record keeping of attendances started:
> View attachment 158870



Nice one.  An anomaly of this list is that the record smashing attendance for the new ground in October 2014 is not listed - the 2,856* for H&R, as it was "surpassed" at the final home game of the 14/15 season (with a considerable proportion coming from Maidstone).

* although it may have a been a fair few more, but still within the revised capacity!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 16, 2019)

Roger D said:


> Worth noting that home games in 1991/92 were played at Tooting whilst the current ground was built. I think a few fixtures the season before were played elsewhere but as I arrived in September 1991 I may be wrong there.


Three matches against Aylesbury United, Wokingham Town and Slough Town were played at Hayes Lane Bromley in 1989/90. All matches in 1991/2 were played at Sandy Lane Tooting, hence our lowest seasonal average on record. The opening match of 1992/3 against St Albans City was played at Hayes Lane Bromley. A match against Grays Athletic in September 1992 was bizarrely played at Nyewood Lane Bognor Regis as it was on the pools coupon so had to be played at 3pm on the Saturday, with that being the only ground we could find with the appropriate grading. All other matches in August and September 1992 were played at Sandy Lane Tooting.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 16, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Three matches against Aylesbury United, Wokingham Town and Slough Town were played at Hayes Lane Bromley in 1989/90. All matches in 1991/2 were played at Sandy Lane Tooting, hence our lowest seasonal average on record. The opening match of 1992/3 against St Albans City was played at Hayes Lane Bromley. A match against Grays Athletic in September 1992 was bizarrely played at Nyewood Lane Bognor Regis as it was on the pools coupon so had to be played at 3pm on the Saturday, with that being the only ground we could find with the appropriate grading. All other matches in August and September 1992 were played at Sandy Lane Tooting.


Yes, that game vs Aylesbury in 1990 is noted as having taken place at Hayes Lane (due to electrical work at Champion Hill). The Hendon match in 1992 is also noted as being the first game back at 'New Champion Hill'. All the odd anomalies are added as notes on every match in the Isthmian Archive which is quite impressive really. I obviously only added notes relevant to the matches that appear on this list.


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 16, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> Yes, that game vs Aylesbury in 1990 is noted as having taken place at Hayes Lane (due to electrical work at Champion Hill). The Hendon match in 1992 is also noted as being the first game back at 'New Champion Hill'. All the odd anomalies are added as notes on every match in the Isthmian Archive which is quite impressive really. I obviously only added notes relevant to the matches that appear on this list.


Aylesbury United if you please. Aylesbury are scum.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 16, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Nice one.  An anomaly of this list is that the record smashing attendance for the new ground in October 2014 is not listed - the 2,856* for H&R, as it was "surpassed" at the final home game of the 14/15 season (with a considerable proportion coming from Maidstone).
> 
> * although it may have a been a fair few more, but still within the revised capacity!


Just for you pompeydunc:


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 16, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Aylesbury United if you please. Aylesbury are scum.


Duly noted. Unforgivable.


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 16, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> Duly noted. Unforgivable.


Don't be hard on yourself, you were just inside the very edges of what is forgivable. My righteous fury can be a little niche.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Jan 16, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> Yes, that game vs Aylesbury in 1990 is noted as having taken place at Hayes Lane (due to electrical work at Champion Hill). The Hendon match in 1992 is also noted as being the first game back at 'New Champion Hill'. All the odd anomalies are added as notes on every match in the Isthmian Archive which is quite impressive really. I obviously only added notes relevant to the matches that appear on this list.



Interesting stats! 

I was sure I remembered going to Bromley and Sandy Lane for home games. Wasn't that Hendon game featured on TV (local news?)


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 16, 2019)

Cat Daisy said:


> Wasn't that Hendon game featured on TV (local news?)


It was featured on The Big Match on ITV on the Sunday afternoon. "A cracking goal there by Lionel Best" was Ian St John's verdict. (Jinked past two defenders and curled a left foot shot into the far top corner from the edge of the box.) Hendon were the big spenders that season and it was their first league defeat after we came from a goal behind to win 2-1.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 25, 2019)

Attendance income WW1

Sportsman Wednesday 03 January 1917


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 25, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Attendance income WW1
> 
> Sportsman Wednesday 03 January 1917
> View attachment 159888


All good stuff, but rather than continally just randomly posting on here, it would be great if you piece your discoveries together for an interesting article for the next edition of Jack McInroy's 'Hamlet Historian'...


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> All good stuff, but rather than continally just randomly posting on here, it would be great if you piece your discoveries together for an interesting article for the next edition of Jack McInroy's 'Hamlet Historian'...


I rather like the continual random articles.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 25, 2019)

editor said:


> I rather like the continual random articles.


That's ok...I wouldn't expect you to agree with me... 

Perhaps a bit of both then... but if it's random articles you want how many of dozens of pages of newspaper snipets would you like me to share?


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That's ok...I wouldn't expect you to agree with me...
> 
> Perhaps a bit of both then... but if it's random articles you want how many of dozens of pages of newspaper snipets would you like me to share?


If it's on topic for the thread, that's what the forums are for. You contribute related stuff and people respond if they're interested, and eventually it forms an interesting and unique archive of sorts that anyone can view.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 25, 2019)

editor said:


> If it's on topic for the thread, that's what the forums are for. You contribute related stuff and people respond if they're interested, and eventually it forms an interesting and unique archive of sorts that anyone can view.


Indeed, I like both...which is why I suggested an article in a bit more depth would be even more interesting, with a bit more flesh on the bones, rather than just random.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 25, 2019)

Would love to write article but don't have the time - hope some clippings might encourage others - so for example this one on Pink & Blue Brigade and attendance might be useful to the Football & War talk (then again it might not) - But yes would love to right a scholarly article for example on attendances for example - but until time allows this is all I can do (apologies)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 30, 2019)

With Dulwich Hamlet pulling in 3,000 a game amazing to see attendance for the Championship game between Bournemouth V Chelsea game tonight was just 10,227

If we could build for the Brentford B game could set a new record for the London Senior Cup


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 30, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> With Dulwich Hamlet pulling in 3,000 a game amazing to see attendance for the Championship game between Bournemouth V Chelsea game tonight was just 10,227
> 
> If we could build for the Brentford B game could set a new record for the London Senior Cup


That Bournemouth attendance is more than 1,000 below their official capacity, which seems odd.

I'm sure we must have had attendances of well over 3,000 for London Senior Cup matches in the past when games were played on Saturdays and the competition was regarded as a close second to the FA Amateur Cup in stature so, apart from the fact that I can't see us filling the ground for a midweek match, it won't be possible to break the competition record.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 31, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> With Dulwich Hamlet pulling in 3,000 a game amazing to see attendance for the Championship game between Bournemouth V Chelsea game tonight was just 10,227
> 
> If we could build for the Brentford B game could set a new record for the London Senior Cup


Whilst our attendances have been nothing short of amazing we are NOT pulling in 3,000 a game. Two of our home games out of the four National League ones at Champion Hill have been three thousand or more.
 As for the AFC Bournemouth attendance... what relevance does that really have to ourselves?
With regard to the London Senior Cup & your hopes of ‘record attendances’ I’m pretty sure you’ve said this before & it’s been pointed out how inaccurate  & pie in the sky your comments are in regard to London Senior Cup attendances...


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jan 31, 2019)

Stop thinking small people, Spurs v Watford only had 29164...


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jan 31, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> With Dulwich Hamlet pulling in 3,000 a game amazing to see attendance for *the Championship game* between Bournemouth V Chelsea game tonight was just 10,227
> 
> If we could build for the Brentford B game could set a new record for the London Senior Cup



If Carlsberg did forums....


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 31, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> Stop thinking small people, Spurs v Watford only had 29164...


That must be the smallest Premier League attendance as a percentage of ground capacity since Wimbledon were playing at Selhurst Park.


----------



## EDC (Jan 31, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> That must be the smallest Premier League attendance as a percentage of ground capacity since Wimbledon were playing at Selhurst Park.


Big club ? My arse.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 31, 2019)

Don't Spurs fans get the money back pro rata on their season ticket if they don't attend wembley? I wouldn't go out on such a cold night if it meant I got £80 in my pocket.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 31, 2019)

EDC said:


> Big club ? My arse.


Did Chelsea sell their full allocation for the smallest ground in the Premier League last night?


----------



## EDC (Jan 31, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Did Chelsea sell their full allocation for the smallest ground in the Premier League last night?


Yep, of course.  All clubs sell out their Bournemouth allocation as it's so small.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 31, 2019)

EDC said:


> Yep, of course.  All clubs sell out their Bournemouth allocation as it's so small.


Bournemouth clearly didn't sell theirs then!


----------



## gnar182 (Jan 31, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Bournemouth clearly didn't sell theirs then!



All tickets were sold out, they generally are for every game. No idea why there’s a discrepancy with the attendance figure.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 31, 2019)

gnar182 said:


> All tickets were sold out, they generally are for every game. No idea why there’s a discrepancy with the attendance figure.


It suggests around 10% of ticket holders didn't show up for a match against one of the big boys. I thought Bournemouth were supposed to be enlarging their ground and assumed tickets for their home games were like gold dust. I think this is their fourth season at the top level and they've never been close to relegation near the end of the season and have a reputation for playing attractive attacking football. Maybe Dorset doesn't really have the demand for a Premier League football club?


----------



## EDC (Jan 31, 2019)

Maybe a run of pensioners keeling over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 31, 2019)

EDC said:


> Maybe a run of pensioners keeling over the last couple of weeks.


Ooh! Poor taste in the midst of the current cold snap.


----------



## gnar182 (Jan 31, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> It suggests around 10% of ticket holders didn't show up for a match against one of the big boys. I thought Bournemouth were supposed to be enlarging their ground and assumed tickets for their home games were like gold dust. I think this is their fourth season at the top level and they've never been close to relegation near the end of the season and have a reputation for playing attractive attacking football. Maybe Dorset doesn't really have the demand for a Premier League football club?



100% it is a nightmare to get tickets, very odd people didn’t show up. 

I think the attitudes are changing now, when I was growing up there were little to no visible Bournemouth supporters round the area everyone supported Man Utd and Saints! Attendances were very low in the league 2 and 1 eras, you could always turn up on the day and get a ticket in any stand. Now there’s kids everywhere decked out in the gear. I think the demand is definitely there and the fan base will continue to grow. 

A New ground with a bigger capacity is being lined up for 2020/2021 season I think, it got put on hold previously as they stated they had been too ‘ambitious’.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm sorry, but the absolute minimum capacity for a premier league club should be 20,000 especially when you been there for a few years and trouserd approx. 100m a season.

Financial doping for smaller clubs


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 31, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> I'm sorry, but the absolute minimum capacity for a premier league club should be 20,000 especially when you been there for a few years and trouserd approx. 100m a season.
> 
> Financial doping for smaller clubs


Yes, it might make a good underdog story that Bournemouth are a top ten side in the wealthiest league in the world, but every other club has at least twice their ground capacity and mostly fills it. Their new young star David Brooks cost £11.5 million from a lower league club so how do they afford that (and other relatively big money signings) without financial doping or breaching fair play rules?

Much like Blackburn, Chelsea and Manchester City, who won about three championships between them in 100 years before the sugar daddies turned up, it might amuse the neutrals to see an underdog punching above his weight, but at least Liverpool, Arsenal and Manchester United built themselves up to be serial winners through sheer determination and good management.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm all for smaller teams getting promoted and staying there but they could, no should have already made some increase to the stadium capacity. I just checked and it stands at 11,329.

This is their 4th successive season in the premier


----------



## gnar182 (Jan 31, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> I'm all for smaller teams getting promoted and staying there but they could, no should have already made some increase to the stadium capacity. I just checked and it stands at 11,329.
> 
> This is their 4th successive season in the premier


 
Don’t own the stadium that’s why a new one is being built opposed to expanding this one. We didn’t have a south stand until the championship, you could watch the game from the car park.

as long as any team is competitive in the league they’re in and they can pull off a hassle free match day I’m not arsed about anyone’s stadium capacity.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 31, 2019)

gnar182 said:


> Don’t own the stadium that’s why a new one is being built opposed to expanding this one. We didn’t have a south stand until the championship, you could watch the game from the car park.
> 
> as long as any team is competitive in the league they’re in and they can pull off a hassle free match day I’m not arsed about anyone’s stadium capacity.



He's just gutted that Arsenal have a soulless stadium at a time when the premier league money allows anyone to compete.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jan 31, 2019)

Just gutted it ain't Highbury


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 31, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> Just gutted it ain't Highbury



Libraries being closed down by local authorities all over the country sadly.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 31, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Libraries being closed down by local authorities all over the country sadly.


Not in Southwark... cuts galore thanks to huge local government funding cuts by the Tory governments but locally we still have a library service to be proud of.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 31, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Libraries being closed down by local authorities all over the country sadly.





Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not in Southwark... cuts galore thanks to huge local government funding cuts by the Tory governments but locally we still have a library service to be proud of.


London's premier borough.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 31, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not in Southwark... cuts galore thanks to huge local government funding cuts by the Tory governments but locally we still have a library service to be proud of.



But it was funny though right?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 31, 2019)

Forward the Hamlet production


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 11, 2019)

Hamlet V Welling - 2,353 (9th February 2019)
Fourth highest non league attendance on the day
only beaten by Wrexham, Chesterfield, Hartlepool (all former League teams)
This great attendance secure on the back to back home defeats

It could be that Dulwich Hamlet are the best supported non-league London club in 2019 (so far)
(overtaking Sutton, Dagenham & Bromley)

Not taking anything for granted, but shows the huge effort that has gone in to building attendances at Champion Hill


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 11, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> It could be that Dulwich Hamlet are the best supported non-league London club in 2019 (so far)
> (overtaking Sutton, Dagenham & Bromley)


Don't want to be a wet blanket but you're forgetting Leyton Orient.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 11, 2019)

oooops 
can never get my head around Leyton Orient being non League


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Feb 16, 2019)

Neither can most Os fans.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 16, 2019)

2,489
The 5th highest non league crowd today
Bromley 2,589
Orient 5,337
Salford 2,498
Stockport 4,523

Note Eastleigh attendance not available


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 18, 2019)

Amateaur Cup 1922 £rd round Replay - Champion Hill - 14,000

Records and fences tumble as Dulwich win replay


----------



## YTC (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 19, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Amateaur Cup 1922 £rd round Replay - Champion Hill - 14,000
> 
> Records and fences tumble as Dulwich win replay


Could you send this to the Friends of Greendale because they consistently denied that land ever being built on..


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 3, 2019)

Don't know how up to date


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 3, 2019)

again not sure how up to date, but if we had maintained the average since return to Champion hill of 2779 all season(admittedly would have been a big ask)- we would have been the 6th highest supported non-league team


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 4, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 163480
> 
> again not sure how up to date, but if we had maintained the average since return to Champion hill of 2779 all season(admittedly would have been a big ask)- we would have been the 6th highest supported non-league team


The figures from that website are up to date but incorrect. They have our lowest league attendance as 320 vs Oxford City when in fact it was 942. Our lowest was 386 vs Weston super Mare on Tues 6 November.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 4, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> The figures from that website are up to date but incorrect. They have our lowest league attendance as 320 vs Oxford City when in fact it was 942. Our lowest was 386 vs Weston super Mare on Tues 6 November.


Using the attendance figures listed in the programme the current league average for 17 matches is 1,647.

An aggregate of 10,000 from the four remaining fixtures against Truro, Billericay, Hungerford and Woking would bump that up to 1,810.  An aggregate of 11,000 would make the final average 1,857. An aggregate of 12,000 would make it 1,905.


----------



## scousedom (Mar 4, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Using the attendance figures listed in the programme the current league average for 17 matches is 1,647.
> 
> An aggregate of 10,000 from the four remaining fixtures against Truro, Billericay, Hungerford and Woking would bump that up to 1,810.  An aggregate of 11,000 would make the final average 1,857. An aggregate of 12,000 would make it 1,905.


And an aggregate of 11,754 would get us to 1,893. Which would be a very statistically neat way to mark the anniversary year!


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2019)

So we're on track to overtake the crowds at the 'big' club Woking. Good.


----------



## YTC (Mar 5, 2019)

scousedom said:


> And an aggregate of 11,754 would get us to 1,893. Which would be a very statistically neat way to mark the anniversary year!



I *think* we're technically 126 now.


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 13, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Using the attendance figures listed in the programme the current league average for 17 matches is 1,647.


1647 it is. That website, which is usually pretty good, has now updated its figures. But they’re still incorrect for Dulwich. Too high now...
Edited to add - they have the Hemel Hempstead figure on 16/2 as 2849 rather than 2489 - hence the discrepancy.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 31, 2019)

Gates since returning to *Champion Hill*:
3,002: Eastbourne,
2,900: Slough,
3,104: Bath,
2,826: Chelmsford,
2,353: Welling,
2,489: Hemel Hempstead,
2,779: Dartford,
1,960: Truro,
3,243: Billericay.

Average crowd = 2,740.


(credit Peter Lyons Tweet

Now overtaken Woking (1,735) and second behind Torquay United (2,268) on season home attendances 1,747 (includes KNK stadium Tooting)

That makes us presently 16th highest English & Welsh non league (5th if you exclude former League teams)

and 6th highest of all non league club if you take attendances (2,740) average since return to Champion Hill


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 2, 2019)

Highest attendance in recent years 3,321 at KNK play off final
would be great to beat that at Champion hill


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 2, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Highest attendance in recent years 3,321 at KNK play off final
> would be great to beat that at Champion hill


Must be a possibility for the final home game against Woking on Easter Monday.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 2, 2019)

Hoenstly not sure how, as much as I'd like to see it. It took us the full 15 minutes of half time to change ends at the weekend.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 2, 2019)

iamwithnail said:


> Hoenstly not sure how, as much as I'd like to see it. It took us the full 15 minutes of half time to change ends at the weekend.


And there is talk of this game being segregated.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And there is talk of this game being segregated.


And that would destroy the Hamlet vibe and the spirit of non league football entirely.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 2, 2019)

iamwithnail said:


> Hoenstly not sure how, as much as I'd like to see it. It took us the full 15 minutes of half time to change ends at the weekend.


There was clearly space for a couple of hundred more at the Greendale End during the second half. Of course you can't dictate that people are evenly distributed around the ground, but it's also not obligatory to change ends at half time. If it's too difficult just stay where you are.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2019)

iamwithnail said:


> Hoenstly not sure how, as much as I'd like to see it. It took us the full 15 minutes of half time to change ends at the weekend.


The corner with the pylon is a real pain.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 2, 2019)

Perhaps some sort of one way system...


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 2, 2019)

editor said:


> And that would destroy the Hamlet vibe and the spirit of non league football entirely.



What would kill the vibe is 500 Woking fans starting fights all over the place. But maybe it wont be an issue if they have already lost a chance to win the league.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 2, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> What would kill the vibe is 500 Woking fans starting fights all over the place. But maybe it wont be an issue if they have already lost a chance to win the league.


On that note - 7 points behind Torquay after this evening, 7 ahead of Welling.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 2, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> On that note - 7 points behind Torquay after this evening, 7 ahead of Welling.



They are still violent thugs. Surround them with stewards.


----------



## EDC (Apr 2, 2019)

A firm of 500 is a bit OTT though, there isn’t a club in the country with that many hoolies.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 2, 2019)

EDC said:


> A firm of 500 is a bit OTT though, there isn’t a club in the country with that many hoolies.


Don't forget it's a Chelsea heartland.


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 3, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> They are still violent thugs. Surround them with stewards.


You and I will probably lose our seats if it's segregated.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 3, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> You and I will probably lose our seats if it's segregated.



Good. I would want netting put up anyway. 

Michael


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 3, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Good. I would want netting put up anyway.
> 
> Michael


You've gone soft my prince.

Macca


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2019)

I was surprised to see 'big club' Woking only managed 1,881 for their triumphantly backfiring final game of the season.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 28, 2019)

I make it 30,499 for the last 11 home games on our return to Champion Hill
an average of 2,773

Season average attendance (Home) Vanarama South

Torquay United  2,551
Woking			  1,882
DUlwich Hamlet 1,860


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 28, 2019)

editor said:


> I was surprised to see 'big club' Woking only managed 1,881 for their triumphantly backfiring final game of the season.


That's an average attendance for them. It was a dead rubber against opponents with relatively small travelling support, they already knew they're at home in the play-offs next weekend and potentially again the following weekend if they reach the final.


----------



## EDC (Apr 28, 2019)

editor said:


> I was surprised to see 'big club' Woking only managed 1,881 for their triumphantly backfiring final game of the season.


Unhealthy obsession.


----------



## Lyham (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 29, 2019)

Woking are planning to build a new 10,000 seater stadium based on that attendance


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 29, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Woking are planning to build a new 10,000 seater stadium based on that attendance


Have you never heard: ‘build and they shall come...’


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 29, 2019)

I think we state that at the beginning of this thread


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 30, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Have you never heard: ‘build and they shall come...’


I can't find the link now, but I recently read an article in the Non League Paper saying the club has been sold to a property developer who "knows nothing about football and doesn't know what to do with the shares". What could possibly go wrong!


----------



## EDC (Apr 30, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Have you never heard: ‘build and they shall come...’


Said the dildo inventor.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2019)

EDC said:


> Said the dildo inventor.


Unhealthy obsession.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Unhealthy obsession.


With attendances, dildos or both?


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 30, 2019)

Blimey, you lot are almost as bad as Aldershot fans with the obsession over attendances. Almost...

Our proposed new stadium is 10,000 capacity (not all-seater) which may get revised down when we try to get it through the planning stage. We don't need a 10,000 capacity, but something in the 6-8000 region with potential to expand ought to be enough for us. As long as it's suitable for promotion to the football league and it can generate enough revenue to help keep our club afloat, that'll do. And I'd much rather have a new stadium which is a bit too big, rather than one which is a bit too small. I wish you luck in your battle with Meadow, by the way. 

For what it's worth, a lot of our fanbase have serious concerns about the proposed sale of the club to a property developer with no interest in football. This hasn't actually happened yet, but it is a part of the proposal so we're more than a bit worried. Our board assure us that the contracts will be watertight and the new owner won't be able to screw the club over, but I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2019)

Cardinal said:


> Blimey, you lot are almost as bad as Aldershot fans with the obsession over attendances. Almost...
> 
> Our proposed new stadium is 10,000 capacity (not all-seater) which may get revised down when we try to get it through the planning stage. We don't need a 10,000 capacity, but something in the 6-8000 region with potential to expand ought to be enough for us. As long as it's suitable for promotion to the football league and it can generate enough revenue to help keep our club afloat, that'll do. And I'd much rather have a new stadium which is a bit too big, rather than one which is a bit too small. I wish you luck in your battle with Meadow, by the way.
> 
> For what it's worth, a lot of our fanbase have serious concerns about the proposed sale of the club to a property developer with no interest in football. This hasn't actually happened yet, but it is a part of the proposal so we're more than a bit worried. Our board assure us that the contracts will be watertight and the new owner won't be able to screw the club over, but I'll believe that when I see it.


Property developers are only ever interested in screwing clubs over if that means they can make more profit. Their promises are worthless.

Our owners - who fluffily promised that they had the club's interests at heart -  swiftly locked us out of our own ground in an infantile temper tantrum because they couldn't get what they wanted from the council.

I sincerely wish you the best of luck with your new owners - your fans have every right to be deeply concerned.

PS I guess our obsession with attendances is partly fuelled by the fact that it wasn't that long ago that a crowd of 500 would be seen as something of a bumper turn out!

We were only getting around 400 just six years ago: 

Dulwich Hamlet 3 Sittingbourne 1 – promotion pushing result cheered on by drunk Germans


----------



## YTC (Apr 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Property developers are only ever interested in screwing clubs over if that means they can make more profit. Their promises are worthless.
> 
> Our owners - who fluffily promised that they had the club's interests at heart -  swiftly locked us out of our own ground in an infantile temper tantrum because they couldn't get what they wanted from the council.
> 
> ...



Ex Landlords of the ground, not owners of the club - for sake of clarity.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Property developers are only ever interested in screwing clubs over if that means they can make more profit. Their promises are worthless.
> 
> Our owners - who fluffily promised that they had the club's interests at heart -  swiftly locked us out of our own ground in an infantile temper tantrum because they couldn't get what they wanted from the council.
> 
> ...


Not all of us are actually obsessed by attendance figures...


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2019)

YTC said:


> Ex Landlords of the ground, not owners of the club - for sake of clarity.


Who are the club's landlords now? I thought it was still Meadow who are a reformed, rejigged Hadley, no?


----------



## YTC (Apr 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Who are the club's landlords now? I thought it was still Meadow who are a reformed, rejigged Hadley, no?



Sorry, they're still landlords, but have never been owners of the club.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Property developers are only ever interested in screwing clubs over if that means they can make more profit. Their promises are worthless.
> 
> Our owners - who fluffily promised that they had the club's interests at heart -  swiftly locked us out of our own ground in an infantile temper tantrum because they couldn't get what they wanted from the council.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... interesting looking back at your Sittingbourne report, had to smile at the claim of 20,000 crowds in the 1920s. That was on the Champion Hill before the last on on Greendale( you know, that land that’s apparently never been built on!) which had a reputed maximum capacity of ten to twelve thousand, depending on which contemporary reports you read.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 30, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not all of us are actually obsessed by attendance figures...


Says the bloke who goes around the ground doing a head count of Hamlet fans at away games, then tells everyone how many we've taken.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 30, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Says the bloke who goes around the ground doing a head count of Hamlet fans at away games, then tells everyone how many we've taken.


I like to have a fairly accurate guesstimate of our away support at matches precisely because people are obsessed by our support & often exaggerated following on our travels.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I like to have a fairly accurate guesstimate of our away support at matches precisely because people are obsessed by our support & often exaggerated following on our travels.


Sounds like you're obsessed about correcting people who are obsessed about away attendance  figures to me.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Sounds like you're obsessed about correcting people who are obsessed about away attendance  figures to me.


You are correct.. I have corrected you before...


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> You are correct.. I have corrected you before...


Definitely obsessed with correcting people then, as well as being obsessed about correcting people who are obsessed about away attendance figures. That makes you _Obsessed²._


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Definitely obsessed with correcting people then, as well as being obsessed about correcting people who are obsessed about away attendance figures. That makes you _Obsessed²._


No, it means I like a bit of accuracy in attendance figures, with one of my many pet hates in football (not just some of our fans on here) is claiming they take more away than they do.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 30, 2019)

Attendances are admittedly just one indicator of a healthy club, more importantly  in our case, now vital for getting the club back on a financial footing
As one of the fastest growing supported clubs obviously were going to take an interest in attendances,
Yes, when we have 5th or 6th highest non league attendances on a Saturday, I feel pride that so many care and that they like our club so much they part with their money to attend.
But its not not about numbers its about the diversity in our support base, the number of women and young children is a very healthy sign and hopefully a sign that the support for the Club will go forward to future generations

Finally, its stats and graphs #Stato whats not to like


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 16, 2019)

*National League North Attendance Table:

1. *Stockport County *4,002*
*2. *York City *2,500*
*3. *Hereford *2,367*
*4.*FC United of Manchester *1,943*
*5. *Chester *1,838*
*6. *Chorley *1,650*
*7. *Kidderminster Harriers *1,602*
*8.*Darlington *1,391*
*9. *AFC Telford United *1,352*
*10. *Altrincham *1,244*
*11. *Boston United *1,105*
*12.* Southport *1,071*


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 19, 2019)




----------



## B.I.G (Aug 4, 2019)

I feel like dcdulwich hasn’t done much in August so far...

Would he be kind enough to list first tuesday attendances from last 3 seasons please?


----------



## dcdulwich (Aug 6, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> I feel like dcdulwich hasn’t done much in August so far...
> 
> Would he be kind enough to list first tuesday attendances from last 3 seasons please?


Anything for you mon frere. I’ve done a few extra than you asked for in an attempt to make up for my indolence...

First home Tuesday league game crowds from recent seasons:
727 vs East Thurrock Utd 8/8/18 (at Imperial Fields)
659 vs Hendon 12/9/17 
843 vs Enfield Town 16/8/16
625 vs Leatherhead 8/9/15
513 vs Peacehaven & Telscombe 19/8/14
479 vs Cray Wanderers 20/8/13
330 vs Hythe Town 30/10/12 

In 2012/13 our Tues average was higher than for Sat/BH largely due to a crowd of 1073 vs Maidstone. That was not bettered midweek until 2017/18 when we had 1199 on 14/11/17. That’s our best Tuesday crowd since accurate records were kept.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 6, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> Anything for you mon frere. I’ve done a few extra than you asked for in an attempt to make up for my indolence...
> 
> First home Tuesday league game crowds from recent seasons:
> 727 vs East Thurrock Utd 8/8/18 (at Imperial Fields)
> ...



Excellent. Targets set for tonight then 

I hope you pulled this out from the spreadsheet via your phone like you did for me once before, it was tres impressive.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 10, 2019)

10th August 2019
first Home Saturday game of the season V St Albans

1,401

Beating previous highest in modern times (ie last 50 years)
*
Dulwich Hamlet* v Staines Town - 1,096 (August 2017)

--------------------------

First home game of the 2019/20 season at home was V Wealdsdtone
Tuesday evening 6th August 2019 (note not bank holiday weekday)
Attendance: 1,484
Tues 6th Aug 2019

this set a record attendance for the first home game of the season in modern times


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 11, 2019)

Average attendances so far (11/08/19)

Maidstone United 2,015
Dulwich Hamlet 1,442
Havant & Waterlooville  1,348
Weymouth  1,283
Tonbridge A  954


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 18, 2019)

1,521 against Concord Rangers 17 Aug 2019  (second Saturday home game)
on a sunny day

DHFC Average home attendance now 1,468  (2nd)
 Maidstone United remain top of attendance in the League 1,847

August record home attendance remains 1,866

*correction thanks to Pink Panther note below


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 18, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> August "new ground" record home attendance remains 1,688
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet v Billericay Town - 1,688  (19th August 2017)


It's actually 1,866 v Tooting & Mitcham United, Bank Holiday Monday 28 August 2018 2017. The Isthmian League kindly gave us our best two opportunities of a bumper crowd in August, when attendances tend to be at their lowest. A feat repeated this season by the National League with the Wealdstone and Maidstone games both on early midweek evenings.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 18, 2019)

Was the game against Tooting in august 2018 at KNK


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 18, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet Women's Team V Aylesford  (first league game)
18th August 2019
attendance 236

Friendly V
Orient (21st July 2019 first game) 225
AFC Wimbledon, (28th July)  156  (updated thanks)
Crystal Palace (4 Aug) 244 (also seen 224)
Crawley Wasps (11 Aug) 132


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 18, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Was the game against Tooting in august 2018 at KNK


Sorry, that should have read 2017. It was at Champion Hill when Kenny Beaney scored twice in a 2-1 win. We never played a home game with Tooting on their ground, and didn't play them at all in 2018.


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 19, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet Women's Team V Aylesford  (first league game)
> 18th August 2019
> attendance 236
> 
> ...



156


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 19, 2019)

DHFC Women had a higher gate than every division, up until the Championship.


----------



## dcdulwich (Sep 5, 2019)

Turns out that Tuesday’s attendance was actually 1684. 
There was a problem with one of the turnstile tablets syncing.
Highest midweek league attendance since reliable records were kept (previous best being Wealdstone in August).
More than double our previous best September midweek league gate (811 on 2/9/2014 vs Margate).


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 18, 2019)

Average attendances up to and including 14th September 2019 (including Hungerford game 2,071 (average to date 1,707)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 22, 2019)

That FA Cup attendance 1,689 against Bognor Regis on Saturday 21 September must have been one of biggest in modern times given we always seem to have been drawn away in recent years ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 23, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> That FA Cup attendance 1,689 against Bognor Regis on Saturday 21 September must have been one of biggest in modern times given we always seem to have been drawn away in recent years ?


In the last three seasons we have had one home AND one away game before being knocked out. In 2016/17 we lost at home. You have to go back to 2015/16 when we had no home games, two away before being knocked out. And the year before that we lost at home to lower division Worthing...


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 23, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> That FA Cup attendance 1,689 against Bognor Regis on Saturday 21 September must have been one of biggest in modern times given we always seem to have been drawn away in recent years ?



Probably our biggest home FA Cup gate since Southport in The First Round Proper!


----------



## Roger D (Sep 23, 2019)

Quite possibly more spectators than we had v Southport tbh.

The turnstile counters were bust back then and we had no idea of exactly how many people were in the ground on the day. I was locked away in the club offices during the match,  with two others, counting the gate receipts. (They had to be declared to the FA before the final whistle for some reason.)

Two of us stuck our heads out of the bar, guessed a rough crowd figure of 1,800 and then worked out a way of divvying up the receipts to an attendance of 1,835. Hey presto, that was the official attendance.

The declared gate v Southport was roughly right but a margin of error +/- 147 is quite plausible.

It made me smile for years whenever I saw that 1,835 figure cited as the record gate at the current stadium.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 24, 2019)

Roger D said:


> Quite possibly more spectators than we had v Southport tbh.
> 
> The turnstile counters were bust back then and we had no idea of exactly how many people were in the ground on the day. I was locked away in the club offices during the match,  with two others, counting the gate receipts. (They had to be declared to the FA before the final whistle for some reason.)
> 
> ...


The actual Southport crowd was higher than that... the then owners allegedly knocked several hundred off the gate...


----------



## Roger D (Sep 24, 2019)

The money was accounted for correctly on the day and the declared gate was based upon that figure. 

We collected the cash from all the turnstiles as well it wasn't a case of counting five turnstiles and "accidentally" forgetting the sixth.  No-one from the then ownership was present in the room or had any input into the crowd figure that was declared. (One tried to lurk, we threw them out.) The declared gate figure was made up by me and two others and declared to the F.A. without their knowledge. The gate figure declared was the figure we made up. We even accounted in the total for the cash bag that we found after we initially thought we had finished. (We guessed the gate at about 1,800. X adults + Y pensioners + Z kids totalling to 1,835 equalled the exact amount of cash in the office.)

After totalling all the receipts you then do the deductions in F.A. Cup games - or did back then - prior to the distribution of funds between DHFC, SFC and the FA. This is quite legitimate and within competition rules. A sum was deducted to cover match day expenses and Southport's travel / hotel expenses etc.  The deduction was eye wateringly large, I remember querying whether they had stayed on Park Lane. I can't remember the admission pricing back then however; the deduction would have amounted to around 150 - 200 paying adults.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 25, 2019)

Was at the Southport FA Cup game - from my recollection at least 2 to 3 deep around the ground
Compared to today's attendance seemed more like 2,500 ish


----------



## Roger D (Sep 25, 2019)

The only way that is possible is if an abnormally large number of pensioners or children were present - when coming up wthe the gate figure announced we used the typical % figures at at the time, or a substantial sum of money never entered the cash office and I had no reason to suspect that on the day. (I collected most of it myself so would have been a bit suspicious if a turnstile I hadn't collected from for half an hour handed over a tenner.) The cash present in the cash office that day just didn't tally with that sort of figure.

If Southport had thought it was that high we'd have had a bit of a row tbh and they were happy with the declared breakdown.

I'm not sure it would be a great idea to knock more than a quarter of the crowd off when TV was present to record the evidence! Everyone knows strange things occasionally happen to cup gate declarations but 25% would be a bit too blatant.

Note edited to remove typos as was done on a phone.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 27, 2019)

Never seen anyone dispute Dulwich Hamlet record non-league attendance

16,254 attendance in 10th October 1931 (many newspapers reported this as 20,000)
Dulwich Hamlet V Nunhead

(First game at the new Champion Hill stadium )


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 28, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Never seen anyone dispute Dulwich Hamlet record non-league attendance
> 
> 16,254 attendance in 10th October 1931
> Dulwich Hamlet V Nunhead
> ...



I've always seen our record quoted as the record attendance for an *Amateur league match *.I believe there were bigger attendances for professional non-league matches, i.e. Southern League, which included the likes of Ipswich, Norwich and Peterborough in their non-league days.

The linked article is of course hopelessly inaccurate. Bristol Rovers aren't even close to having "the highest league game crowd outside the Football League". A typical example of modern revisionism, with the National League discounting everything preceding its own formation just like the Premier League does.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks for that take and  information Pink Panther


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 28, 2019)

"Why, it has been asked should an amateur club whose average gate numbers no more than few thousands want a ground that would  meeet the needs of many leading professional clubs"

(The suspicion in some quarters was that the Club had built a 35,000 stadium in order to pave the way for professional status- a step totally and utterly denied by the Club)

Daily Herald 6th October 1931


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 29, 2019)

13th London Charity Cup Final
Dulwich Hamlet (1) V Nunhead (0)
Davis 80th minute
13th December 1919

"The largest crowd ever seen on the Dulwich ground"
The Globe - 13th December 1919


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 29, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> 13th London Charity Cup Final
> Dulwich Hamlet (1) V Nunhead (0)
> Davis 80th minute
> 13th December 1919
> ...


Ah that’ll be the ground on Greendale, the same Greendale NIMBYs claim has never been built on...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 6, 2019)

FA CUP 2019/20

1,834 attendance for Dulwich Hamlet V Eastbourne Borough in the FA Cup 5th October 2019
 As scousedom points out probably one of the largest if not the largest attendances in the FA Cup competition this season so far ?? second highest looks like our previous Cup game against Bognor Regis Town 1,689

Today Maidstone got 1,258, Halesowen 1,235, Tamworth (V Hereford) 1,206, Stourbridge 1.048 and for "Ricay" spotters Billericay got 678


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 6, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> FA CUP 2019/20
> 
> 1,834 attendance for Dulwich Hamlet V Eastbourne Borough in the FA Cup 5th October 2019
> As scousedom points out probably one of the largest if not the largest attendances in the FA Cup competition this season so far ?? second highest looks like our previous Cup game against Bognor Regis Town 1,689
> ...


678? Not bad for a club in crisis. Surely that’s their ‘ordinary, loyal fans’ not the ‘glory hunting hangers on’? Shouldn’t you you be praising them rather than having a pop?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 6, 2019)

Don’t think he was necessarily having a pop


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 6, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> 678? Not bad for a club in crisis. Surely that’s their ‘ordinary, loyal fans’ not the ‘glory hunting hangers on’? Shouldn’t you you be praising them rather than having a pop?



178 loyal fans plus 500 hangers on. Not sure you can be in crisis financially while still paying Parkes and Robinson.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 6, 2019)

Think always interesting to compare how attendances fluctuate (its not a science is it - just interesting) - if you look at 70s & 80s "generally" Sutton, Bromley and Wimbledon all getting similar attendances (Clubs like Leatherhead & Wycombe had bigger crowds due to FA cup runs) and if you compare them to now - Billericay have had a similar promotion trajectory to us in recent years  - so just interesting to compare


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 6, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> 678? Not bad for a club in crisis. Surely that’s their ‘ordinary, loyal fans’ not the ‘glory hunting hangers on’? Shouldn’t you you be praising them rather than having a pop?


He didn't have "a pop", he stated an attendance figure with no comment either positive or negative.


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 6, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> FA CUP 2019/20
> 
> 1,834 attendance for Dulwich Hamlet V Eastbourne Borough in the FA Cup 5th October 2019
> As scousedom points out probably one of the largest if not the largest attendances in the FA Cup competition this season so far ?? second highest looks like our previous Cup game against Bognor Regis Town 1,689
> ...



I understand that our Bognor Regis attendance might have been over-stated but was still in excess of all those listed above from the latest round.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 13, 2019)

*Non League Day 12th October 2019
Top three non league attendances

Notts County v Torquay United – 5,265*
Yeovil Town v Harrogate Town – *3,237
Dulwich Hamlet v Weymouth – 2,906*

*would surely have been over 3,000 if not for the continual downpour for days prior to the game and on the day

Vanarama South next highest attendance on the day - Bath City v Maidstone United – 1,387 - lowest Concord Rangers v Chippenham Town – 254 and Oxford City v Dartford – 307*

*Never the less great credit to the club

Now moved to top slot on attendance League South with 1,879 - 
just above Maidstone united 1,861; Havant & Waterlooville 1,402; Weymouth 1,175; Wealdstone 974; Bath 949; Dartford 934*


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 13, 2019)

1933 (Kingstonian v Stockton at Champion Hill)


----------



## Weymouth Hatter (Oct 14, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> 1933 (Kingstonian v Stockton at Champion Hill)


Not an Umbrella ☂️ in sight


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Oct 14, 2019)

Weymouth Hatter said:


> Not an Umbrella ☂️ in sight



All those people came along when there was no cover...


----------



## JimW (Oct 14, 2019)

Those heavy brass keys they used to jangle made a hell of a racket.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 14, 2019)

JimW said:


> Those heavy brass keys they used to jangle made a hell of a racket.


No brollies. No keys. Obviously not. Dulwich Hamlet weren’t playing...


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 18, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> 1933 (Kingstonian v Stockton at Champion Hill)





Weymouth Hatter said:


> Not an Umbrella ☂️ in sight



Of course not. The first two weeks of April 1933 in London were 'dry with plenty of sunshine'. No parasols either though tbf.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 18, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> Of course not. The first two weeks of April 1933 in London were 'dry with plenty of sunshine'. No parasols either though tbf.


At one home game a few weeks back on a hot sunny day a young woman standing along the side at the front was utilising an umbrella as a parasol.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 13, 2019)

New record attendance (new Champion Hill): 3,336 vs Carlisle United, FA Cup first round, 8 November 2019  (and 1.3 million watching on TV)


----------



## the 12th man (Nov 13, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> New record attendance (new Champion Hill): 3,336 vs Carlisle United, FA Cup first round, 8 November 2019  (and 1.3 million watching on TV)



Never was but still a ground record attendance of 3.301


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 14, 2019)

so can we clarify is it 3,301
seen about 4 different figures all around 3,300 mark ?


----------



## Roger D (Nov 14, 2019)

Dulwich initially tweeted 3,336 from memory and then issued a correction saying 3,301 so that seems to be the official attendance.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2019)

16th December 1931
need to check actual attendance


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2019)

Daily Herald 28 November 1935


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 15, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 190003
> 
> 16th December 1961
> need to check actual attendance


That should read 1931 of course. Hamlet won this FA Amateur Cup 2nd Round tie 7-1 on the way to beating Marine by the same score in the final at Upton Park to lift the cup for the second time.

It would be interesting to know how the attendance compared to the record league attendance of 16,000+ set against Nunhead two months earlier.

In the 3rd Round we beat Stockton 3-0 at home in a replay (attendance 13,577) following a 1-1 draw away, then in the Quarter Finals we beat Ilford 2-1 (attendance 15,535) at Champion Hill. Both attendance figures taken from the book "History of the FA Amateur Cup" by Bob Barton. No attendance figures are given for earlier rounds. (We won 2-1 away to Gorleston in the 1st Round.) In the semi-finals we defeated Kingstonian 1-0 at Selhurst Park in front of "around 30,000 spectators".


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet V Barnet
FA Amateur Cup
19th March 1938

Dulwich Hamlet first home defeat in the FA Amateur cup for fifteen years
But record attendance

18,578

(excluding Cup semi finals and internationals)

source Daily Herald 21 March 1938


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 15, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 190004
> 
> Daily Herald 28 November 1935


I assume the match alluded to must have been the FA Cup 1st Round tie at home to Torquay United, which we lost 2-3. The attendance wasn't as big as predicted as the ground record remained the figure for the FA Amateur Cup Final between Kingstonian and Stockton two years earlier, which officially is less than the 23,000 quoted in the article.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2019)

Pink Panther Thanks for earlier correction - appreciated


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2019)

Attendances - Update

So looks like the 18,578 for Dulwich Hamlet V Barnet in the FA Amateur Cup held on 19th March 1938 at Champion Hill (old Stadium) is the highest (record) Dulwich Hamlet cup attendance/crowd at Champion Hill

And the highest (record) League game attendance 16,254 for Dulwich Hamlet V Nunhead on 10th October 1931 (note some reports state 20,000)

The old Champion Hill overall record attendance was 20,744 for Kingstonians V Stockton in the FA Cup final held on 8th April 1933

The highest post war league or cup game attendances I can presently find reference to is
12,241 V Walton & Hersham Surrey Cup 2nd round on Saturday 18th February 1950 at Champion Hill - However, a report of  Dulwich Hamlet V West Auckland Town 4th round Amateur Cup (replay) 10th March 1956 had a crowd reported at both over 12,000 and Sports Express as 13,000

(New) Champion Hill record attendance presently stands at 3,301 V Carlisle United set on 8th November 2019

The long standing record attendance for the new ground was 1,835, Dulwich Hamlet v Southport (14th November 1998) in the FA Cup

and in the League 1,604 V Enfield 17th February 1996 (Edgar Kail naming ceremony week) followed by 1,523, Dulwich Hamlet V AFC Wimbledon (January 21st 2005)

Until this record was smashed on non-league day 6th September 2014 when 2,856 attended the game against Hampton & Richmond Borough and in the same season V Maidstone United where attendance was recorded at 3,000

Presently, record League attendance for a League game is 3,243 V Billericay Town 30th March 2019

Not forgetting 3,321 for the Bostik League Premier Division Play off final Dulwich Hamlet V Hendon at KNK Tooting 7th May 2018 (also a KNK record attendance)

The largest attendance at a game involving Dulwich Hamlet was 33,000 for the Dulwich Hamlet (2) V Leyton (0) FA Amateur Cup Final played at Boleyn ground, West Ham held on 3rd April 1937  (beating 27,840 at Selhurst Park for Dulwich Hamlet V Kingstonians in the FA Cup Semi final in 1932)

Post war 27,000 at Stamford Bridge for the FA Amateur Cup Semi Final against Dulwich Hamlet v Corinthian Casuals 10th March 1956

* please note very vague attendance reports in the past - and happy for any updates clarifications or corrections


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet V Barnet 19 March 1938
record attendance 18,578


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet V Leyton
FA Amateur Cup final
3rd April 1937

Record Attendance 33,000


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 190029
> Dulwich Hamlet V Leyton
> FA Amateur Cup final
> 3rd April 1937
> ...


I'm liking the Art Deco styled  'W' in Dulwich.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 15, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Attendances - Update
> 
> So looks like the 18,578 for Dulwich Hamlet V Barnet in the FA Amateur Cup held on 19th March 1938 at Champion Hill (old Stadium) is the highest (record) Dulwich Hamlet cup attendance/crowd at Champion Hill
> 
> ...


Not sure where I’ve read it, but the Nunhead attendance for the opening game at the old ground was the paying attendance ‘plus season ticket holders and complimentary tickets and guests’, so will be substantially higher. I guess we will never know.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2019)

I would agree - still suspect the first game at the 1931 new Champion Hill likely to be highest


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2019)

Hayes V Dulwich Hamlet

"An unofficial  record attendance 12,000 after the gates were rushed some years ago"
Uxbridge Advertiser 2 February 1951


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2019)

Nigerian team that played Dulwich Hamlet 17 September 1949 at Champion Hill
(many of the Players played for Nigerian Trains FC attendance 18,000


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 17, 2019)

Average attendance this season 2,122
truly incredible


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 17, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Average attendance this season 2,122
> truly incredible


You won’t be able to sleep tonight...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 17, 2019)

Top Non League Crowds 16th November 2019

5287 Notts County
4090 Chesterfield
3132 Dulwich Hamlet
2986 Yeovil Town
2770 Torquay United

Dulwich Hamlet third highest


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 19, 2019)

Just 245 hardy souls braved the cold tonight. What a contrast to 4 days ago, when we had over ten times as many people turn up. 

Meanwhile Bromley had a huge 4558 people show up to watch their FA Cup replay down the road, great for them.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 20, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Meanwhile Bromley had a huge 4558 people show up to watch their FA Cup replay down the road, great for them.


I reckon we'd have had that many against Carlisle if the ground was large enough.


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Nov 20, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Just 245 hardy souls braved the cold tonight. What a contrast to 4 days ago, when we had over ten times as many people turn up.
> 
> Meanwhile Bromley had a huge 4558 people show up to watch their FA Cup replay down the road, great for them.


Why don't the fans come to the cup games?


----------



## Latahs (Nov 20, 2019)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> Why don't the fans come to the cup games?



Define 'fan'


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 20, 2019)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> Why don't the fans come to the cup games?


A valid question.


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 20, 2019)

Afterall, 'tis better than the Turvey.


----------



## Latahs (Nov 20, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> A valid question.



If we assume it was pointed and rhetorical (as I did initially) then read no further...

If it wasn't, then its potentially answerable, by dissecting who 'the fans' are and the dynamics of attendance.

I'd say there's a hardcore of about 600-800 who would go to every game given the chance - which I will use as my definition of 'fans' here (NB: I believe that there are ST holders who wouldn't fit in this category).

Even given the notice of a league fixture I'd speculate we'd lose half of them due to work or other commitments during the week. The shorter notice of the LSC and the fact that autumn fixtures are always more sparsely attended might reduce that by another 20-25% leaving you about the number we had last night.

I've always speculated (including earlier in this thread) that attendance at this sort of fixture and away ones indicate the number of attendees we're radicalizing. When I was membership engagement lead for DHST I used to worry about this and how you could stimulate more people to full-blown DHFC-mania.

Basically I formed the opinion that for the most part a significant percentage of attendees just want to turn up on a few Saturday's a year with a few mates (maybe one of which will be DHFC hxc) and forget about it. This is perfectly fine and a boon for the club, but finds its reflection is attendances at matches like this and the ratio of first half vs. second half key jangling.

I think that building a real hardcore following that'll push weekday attendance to something commensurate with weekend is going to take the best part of a decade and wont be helped by losing 2-3 to FUCKING WINGATE!


----------



## blueheaven (Nov 20, 2019)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> Why don't the fans come to the cup games?



I'm a season ticket holder but didn't go last night, for a variety of reasons really: it was a game in a lesser cup competition; a second string was likely to be fielded; it wasn't included on the season ticket; it was bloody freezing; mid-week games are generally more of a pain to get to/from; there are a lot of home games happening at the moment and in general I felt like taking a break from it.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 20, 2019)

Latahs said:


> If we assume it was pointed and rhetorical (as I did initially) then read no further...
> 
> If it wasn't, then its potentially answerable, by dissecting who 'the fans' are and the dynamics of attendance.
> 
> ...


Yep, think that's pretty much all right I think.

I'm not criticising the 'occasionals'. As you quite rightly point out that it brings in mucho cash. Was having a conversation on the way home where it was agreed that there is probably a good 10,000 of them. 

Just interested as to why (without having done any fascinating number crunching) why these LSC-type games haven't seen a commensurate rise in attendances in the last few years. Think you've nailed it.

For what it's worth (very little indeed), I quite enjoyed my brief spell behind the goal last night, despite the horror show on the pitch. Nothing wrong with the gallows humour and self-distraction that rubbish runs like our current one bring about.

Also, nobody has to justify not going to these minor competition matches. But I like them.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 20, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> I'm a season ticket holder but didn't go last night, for a variety of reasons really: it was a game in a lesser cup competition; a second string was likely to be fielded; it wasn't included on the season ticket; it was bloody freezing; mid-week games are generally more of a pain to get to/from; there are a lot of home games happening at the moment and in general I felt like taking a break from it.


All perfectly valid reasons. I don't think there are any weird conversations about authenticity or what not going on.


----------



## bkbk (Nov 20, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> I'm a season ticket holder but didn't go last night, for a variety of reasons really: it was a game in a lesser cup competition; a second string was likely to be fielded; it wasn't included on the season ticket; it was bloody freezing; mid-week games are generally more of a pain to get to/from; there are a lot of home games happening at the moment and in general I felt like taking a break from it.


and they ran out of pies


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 20, 2019)

bkbk said:


> and they ran out of pies


Game's gone...


----------



## Latahs (Nov 20, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Yep, think that's pretty much all right I think.
> 
> I'm not criticising the 'occasionals'. As you quite rightly point out that it brings in mucho cash. Was having a conversation on the way home where it was agreed that there is probably a good 10,000 of them.
> 
> ...



The occasionals are fine when they aren't diluting the experience, and the ST non-attendees should sign a register of absence on here . But I would think that because I can't enjoy anything without making it a quasi-life-defining vocation.

Another useful metric in working out the number of first timers at a game would be sales of DHST bar scarves- this was very high last Saturday.


----------



## cg__ (Nov 20, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Game's gone...



You joke, but evening games can be an ordeal if you turn up hungry straight from work and the food situation is a shambles, like it was at that Maidstone tuesday night game a while back. If I was heading to an evening game and I hadnt been able to eat beforehand I think I would be somewhat discouraged by my previous experience of spending a good portion of the game with my back to the pitch in a huge queue trying to hustle for a pie


----------



## bkbk (Nov 20, 2019)

It was a slight inconvenience. I had to resort to eating a sizeable block of brie when I got home.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 20, 2019)

cg__ said:


> You joke, but evening games can be an ordeal if you turn up hungry straight from work and the food situation is a shambles, like it was at that Maidstone tuesday night game a while back. If I was heading to an evening game and I hadnt been able to eat beforehand I think I would be somewhat discouraged by my previous experience of spending a good portion of the game with my back to the pitch in a huge queue trying to hustle for a pie


You're right, something's are just too serious to make light of.

Hustling for pies is a bit extreme though.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Yep, think that's pretty much all right I think.
> 
> I'm not criticising the 'occasionals'. As you quite rightly point out that it brings in mucho cash. Was having a conversation on the way home where it was agreed that there is probably a good 10,000 of them.
> 
> ...


I was looking forward more to the Wingate calamity than the Billericay disaster, but unforeseen circumstances meant I couldn't make it in the end.  To be honest, I usually prefer games with 'intimate' crowds.

I am also a serial season ticket non-attender because of the band, but I'm happy to keep on buying 'em every year. Every little helps and all that.


----------



## cg__ (Nov 20, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> You're right, something's are just too serious to make light of.
> 
> Hustling for pies is a bit extreme though.



The horror


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 20, 2019)

editor said:


> I was looking forward more to the Wingate calamity than the Billericay disaster, but unforeseen circumstances meant I couldn't make it in the end.  To be honest, I usually prefer games with 'intimate' crowds.
> 
> I am also a serial season ticket non-attender because of the band, but I'm happy to keep on buying 'em every year. Every little helps and all that.


I also often prefer a smaller crowd. Definitely not a crime.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> I also often prefer a smaller crowd. Definitely not a crime.


This was one of my favourite games last year: 












A delightful evening at Glebe as Dulwich Hamlet progress to the London Senior Cup 2nd Round, Tues 11th Sept 2018

Worth a hundred Woking away trips!


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 20, 2019)

editor said:


> This was one of my favourite games last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's taking it to an extreme!

My take is that I enjoy smaller rather than larger crowds. This is not a criticism of those who make up the larger crowds and it's not a criticism of the club. Just have a preference for clear sight lines, access to the bar and toilets, and being surrounded by similarly invested supporters. It's why I tend to prefer away days. Woking being a big exception, obviously.

But it is what it is and is my problem. I don't think it's an elitist or 'authentic' view. Just an opinion.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 3, 2019)

October 1938
Dulwich Hamlet V Walthamstow Avenue - London Charity Cup semi final
attendance 12,000


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 26, 2019)

Boxing Day 2019	 2,089   (despite poor weather)
1,000 down on last season (3,002 V Eastbourne)  - but Boxing day 2018 represented our first home game after returning from exile


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 30, 2019)

*Correction*
*Chelmsford Chronicle - Friday 05 November 1937*

Dulwich Hamlet V Walthamstow Avenue - London Charity Cup semi final
attendance 12,000


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 6, 2020)

Another great attendance 2,730 v Braintree
Average attendance this season so far 2,190 (Last season 1,860) 
Presently Dulwich Hamlet best supported London non League team this season
(Bromely 2.042)  (Sutton 1,684)  (Dagenham & Redbridge 1,333)  (Barnet 1,212) (Wealdstone  974)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 8, 2020)

What is the highest attendance for a non-league game in England? | The Knowledge
					

Plus: down on their luck European trophy winners, ‘winter champions’ who have never won the league and frozen-off football




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2020)

30th January 1960
Dulwich Hamlet V Maidstone United (MUFC first visit to Champion Hill)
attendance 3,000
Dulwich Hamlet won 3-1


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2020)

28 November 1959
Dulwich Hamlet V Wembley (1st round London Senior Cup)
5-0
3,200 attendance


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2020)

September 1959
Dulwich Hamlet V Corinthian Casuals
HT 2-2 FT 3-2
attendance 4,000


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2020)

Dulwich Hamlet Reserves V  Tooting & Mitcham Reserves
15th November 1958
attendaance 716
--------------------------------
Dulwich Hamlet Reserves V Leytonstone Reserves
August 1959
3-1
Attendance 527


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2020)

Dulwich Hamlet V Walthamstow 3rd round London Senior Cup
Febuary 1959
2-1
Attendance 3,620

"The attendance of 3,620 and it was good to hear the old "roar" again, but we wish there had been more present to see such a good game."

DHFC programme 21 Febuary 1959


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2020)

25th October 1958
Dulwich Hamlet V Barnet
London Charity Cup tie
4-4
attendance 4,098 (one of the best of the season)


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 13, 2020)

So for the 1st time we break into the top 10 supported (average) Non League clubs. The 9 above us are all ex League sides!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 14, 2020)

the 12th man said:


> View attachment 195711
> 
> So for the 1st time we break into the top 10 supported (average) Non League clubs. The 9 above us are all ex League sides!


FC Halifax Town is *not* an ex-Football League club!


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 14, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> FC Halifax Town is *not* an ex-Football League club!



Very kind of you to correct me!
All 9 teams above us are ex Football League supporter/fan bases


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 14, 2020)

the 12th man said:


> Very kind of you to correct me!
> All 9 teams above us are ex Football League supporter/fan bases


Surprised to see Woking below us in that table after some of their supporters got all Billy Big Bollocks over Hamlet supporters objecting to their excessive stewarding arrangements, claiming it's necessary because they're such a big club.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 14, 2020)

would love to finish in top 10 and biggest supported London Non-League team
we have a rescheduled gave against Havant & Waterlooville which may hit our average if on a week day
But if we keep pushing and the Club keeps up social media and community initiatives hopeful we could do it
To say were in top ten would be a great achievement


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 17, 2020)

Jeffrey Monakana  interview

"The Dulwich fanbase has also been an overwhelming positive for Monakana during his time at Champion Hill so far. “Win, lose or draw there’s always really high numbers at every game. Before Braintree, we hadn’t won at home since August, but every week there’s still 2,000 or 2,500. It’s crazy to see. I’ve never been in a situation like that!”

“At most teams that I’ve been at, once you start losing, people stop coming and the atmosphere around the ground is just daunting to play in. But here everything’s more relaxed, people are happy and they just want to support.”


----------



## Trimmy (Jan 20, 2020)

the 12th man said:


> View attachment 195711
> 
> So for the 1st time we break into the top 10 supported (average) Non League clubs. The 9 above us are all ex League sides!



I had a quick look at how that plays out against capacity of the grounds. I had to use Wikipedia, which means that the entry for Champion Hill is probably less than it actually is.


Av.Cap (Wikipedia)%Dulwich Hamlet FC2190300073%Champion HillTorquay2699650042%PlainmoorHartlepool3255785841%Victoria ParkStockport County42191084139%Edgeley ParkWrexham41261077138%Racecourse GroundYork2724825633%Bootham CrescentYeovil2976956531%Huish ParkNotts County52271881628%Meadow LaneChesterfield27651050026%Proact Stadium


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 1, 2020)

In other news...

Following our leap-day game yesterday our average league attendance for the season hit 2190. The 9th highest in non-league football - with only former football league clubs currently pulling in bigger crowds.

It is also the highest in London and precisely 2010 higher than our end of season average in 2009/10 (a rather pleasing if fleeting symmetry).

As many have said, there are a range of factors for the increase over the past decade, each have contributed and are important in there own way.

What I think is clear however, is that the struggle that saw the club leave Champion Hill and then return has rooted it deeper into the community. Supporting the team (or, yes, for some just turning up and paying to get in) has become an expression of people’s wish to be part of something that means something to their friends, family and neighbours. That is an increasingly rare thing - something to cherish and not take for granted.

DHFC will not survive without its own stadium, without remaining in East Dulwich and without operating within its means. Those would be, for me, the key objectives facing the club over the next couple of years.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 15, 2020)

Saturday 14th March Top #Nonleague Crowds (a Saturday affected by coronavirus impact)

4942 @Official_NCFC
3274 @SouthShieldsFC
2376 @DulwichHamletFC

2154 @FCHTOnline
2126 @suttonunited
1668 @AFCFylde

1662 @MUFCYorkRoad
1578 @theterras
1486 @dartfordfc
1432 @officialKLtown
1318 @Official_Darlo
1259 @SpennymoorTown

Northern Premier
Note - South Shields V FCMU  3,274

Dulwich Hamlet's home attendance average 2,200 this season (to date)

VANARAMA NORTH

York City 2,705
Hereford 2,047
Chester 2,019
Darlington 1,480

NATIONAL
(teams we better)

Halifax 2,141
Bromley 2,020
Barrow 2,010
Aldershot 1,786
Sutton 1,722

We would be 8th highest in National (all teams above us are ex League or Phoenix teams)
So with York City in Vanarama North bettering us, 2,200 places us presently 9th best supported non-league team - with all teams with a better attendance being ex League/phoenix teams


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 30, 2020)

Wait a minute. Billericay are not on the list! Demand a re-count. #Rickety are a big club are they not?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 20, 2020)

2,200 was an incredible achievement - may cause difficulties - but hopefully a new stadium will resolve
but should never underestimate the tireless work done by so many at the Club to hit this target


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2020)

Son of Roy said:


> Wait a minute. Billericay are not on the list! Demand a re-count. #Rickety are a big club are they not?


Bigger crowds than self proclaimed 'big club' Woking too


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 29, 2020)

Sutton & Croydon Guardian 3 November 2006


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 14, 2021)

14th August 2021
Dulwich Hamlet V Chippenham Town
Attendance: 1,922
This sets a (modern times) record for the first game of the season attendance

Previous first game attendance
Dulwich Hamlet v St Albans 1,401 (August 2019)
Dulwich Hamlet v East Thurrock 727 (August 2018)
Dulwich Hamlet v Staines 1,096 (August 2017)


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 14, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 224108
> Sutton & Croydon Guardian 3 November 2006



Wayne Burnett. Now there was a bloke who could play sexy football.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 17, 2021)

League Two attendance - 14th August

Salford City v Sutton United 1,400


*Dulwich Hamlet's 1,922 *fourth highest non league this weekend (all three above ex League/phoenix teams) 
Hereford (2,108), Macclesfield (2,040) York 2,019


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 13, 2021)

12th September Dulwich Hamlet Attendance 2,011

Attendance for League Two…

Swindon Town v Port Vale – 8,734​2) Leyton Orient v Oldham Athletic – 5,315
3) Walsall v Mansfield Town – 5,203
4) Hartlepool United v Bristol Rovers – 5,193
5) Salford City v Bradford City – 2,863
6) Harrogate Town v Newport County – 2,670
7) Forest Green Rovers v Northampton Town – 2,576
8) Scunthorpe United v Exeter City – 2,443
9) Barrow v Colchester United – 2,430
10) Sutton United v Stevenage – 2,427
11) Crawley Town v Carlisle United – 2,151
Rochdale v Tranmere Rovers – TBC

How do they run a second division team on 2,500 attendance as many seem to be getting


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 26, 2021)

Home Attendance 2021/22 Season so far

1,922 Chippenham
1,959 Dartford
2,011 Hungerford

Average 1,964

Average same period 2019/20  
1,707


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 26, 2021)

NOTE: Attendances affected in 2017/2018 and 2018/2019 season due to forced exile to Tooting & Mitcham and 2019/2020 Covid pandemic


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 9, 2021)

New Dulwich Hamlet stadium record attendance 3,334  - 9 October 2021 V Billericay Town


----------



## scousedom (Oct 9, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 291978
> New Dulwich Hamlet stadium record attendance 3,334  - 9 October 2021 V Billericay Town


Not something to celebrate.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Not something to celebrate.


I loved it when we went from around 300 to 500 and then a thousand, but I've never really enjoyed seeing Hamlet play at home in front of a jam-packed monster crowd (unless it was at Tooting).


----------



## scousedom (Oct 9, 2021)

editor said:


> I loved it when we went from around 300 to 500 and then a thousand, but I've never really enjoyed seeing Hamlet play at home in front of a jam-packed monster crowd (unless it was at Tooting).


There’s also no point in having quantity if you don’t have quality.


----------



## NPDHFC (Oct 9, 2021)

Wasn’t pleasant


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 9, 2021)

Only recording the fact on the attendance thread - not praising our playing style, goal scoring ability or rating the atmosphere - 
that's for others


----------



## EDC (Oct 9, 2021)

Years ago I’d have said yippee, but  ground can’t cope with crowds that size.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 9, 2021)

Truth is we could have got 5,000 plus today if we had capacity
A club that size is a different kind of club to that run on 1,500 or indeed 500 when many of us on here started
By it's very nature will be a very different experience and club - you just hope we don't lose to much in the process - but that's very hard
maybe you can only hand on the club to future generations of fans - you cannot like a great holiday destination keep it a secret and limit its appeal

I should add in fairness that the Women's teams games still have some of that early Hamlet passion


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 9, 2021)

Such a shame


----------



## scousedom (Oct 9, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Truth is we could have got 5,000 plus today if we had capacity
> A club that size is a different kind of club to that run on 1,500 or indeed 500 when many of us on here started
> By it's very nature will be a very different experience and club - you just hope we don't lose to much in the process - but that's very hard
> maybe you can only hand on the club to future generations of fans - you cannot like a great holiday destination keep it a secret and limit its appeal
> ...


I love going to the women’s games. I take my kids and they love it - it’s the only time they don’t get told off for kicking a ball around.


----------



## Trimmy (Oct 10, 2021)

it's hard isn't it. But on the bright side, Tuesday nights are lowly attended and have turned into my favourite outings now the kids are old enough to stay up late enough. Which is why when we get knocked out it hurts twice as much.


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 10, 2021)

Does anyone know what the actual capacity of the ground is? I was under the impression that people were also turned away the last time the attendance record was broken, so a bit surprised to hear it could be broken again.

I wasn't there yesterday as I moved away from the area during lockdown so it's not possible for me to go every week any more. I'll only be able to make occasional trips to games now. But I agree with the above comments about the ground just not being able to cope with such big numbers, and it becomes a really uncomfortable experience. I gave up attempting to stand on the terraces at Champion Hill on a Saturday long ago, as I hate being squashed up against other people and the view of the pitch is often zero (and if you're lucky enough to get a position where you can see the match, you can't move for the whole game or you'll lose it). To be honest, in the few months prior to Covid happening, I'd already started to feel that I was enjoying matches less and less and was considering taking a break from renewing my season ticket the following season.

I personally feel that when crowds are this size there should be a way of reserving a seat in the stand, and that only people who have a ticket for the stand should be allowed into the seated area. That would solve the problem of people congregating at the back of the stand who don't have seats, and would also mean that people who need a seat would get one (without having to show up 60-70 minutes before kick-off). But of course I say all of that knowing that it would be yet another change taking the club even further away from the relaxed environment that initially drew a lot of us in in the first place.

I think another point amid all of this is that the bigger the crowds get, the more it brings into focus the fact that the planned capacity for the new stadium is just not good enough.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 10, 2021)

I don't mind the big crowds, but I do mind queuing for half an hour for a beer and missing half the game because of the big crowds. I'm going to have to start smuggling in beer to avoid this.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 26, 2021)

Tuesday Night League Games

5th September 2019 DC (Stato) posted that the actual attendance for the 3rd September 2019 V Maidstone United was 1684 (Turnstile error had initially been lower). for Tuesdays game - a new mid week record
if correct and was not surpassed during mist of Covid
Then tonight's game v Maidstone United 26th October 2021 at  2131 is a new record


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 30, 2021)

Dulwich Hamlet average League attendance at home so far this season is 2,400


----------



## Ian Kaye (Oct 30, 2021)

If there were 3000 there today then there must have been 4000 in the ground for Billericay. Today was comfortable unlike the Billericay match.


----------



## PhilDHFC (Oct 31, 2021)

I wonder if season ticket holders should get priority in a fast track beer queue.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 31, 2021)

NonLeagueDaily.com
@NonLeagueNews
CONFIRMED: Saturday's biggest #NonLeague attendances for Saturday 30th October 2021.







That must be the first time in many years (back to the 1950's) since Dulwich Hamlet had the third highest non League attendance on a Saturday when the Conference (or equivalent was also playing)


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Oct 31, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> *Non League Day 12th October 2019
> Top three non league attendances
> 
> Notts County v Torquay United – 5,265*
> ...





PartisanDulwich said:


> Top Non League Crowds 16th November 2019
> 
> 5287 Notts County
> 4090 Chesterfield
> ...


Short memory!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 31, 2021)

two years of Covid fog 😂🤣


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 2, 2021)

Selection of pre-WW2 attendances at the previous Champion Hill from the 1938/39 club handbook…  (Thanks Paula for tweeting)


----------



## Cat Daisy (Nov 2, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Selection of pre-WW2 attendances at the previous Champion Hill from the 1938/39 club handbook…  (Thanks Paula for tweeting)


I had always assumed the 20744 was definitive but how many complimentary tickets etc might there have been??


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2021)

Notts County ground capacity  19,841  -  highest attendance this season 12,843 v Solihull Moors (new National League record)
Wrexham's Racecourse ground capacity 15,850  - highest attendance this season 9,183


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2021)

Attendance re Bath City 3,334  -  13th November  (approx 500 turned away) - 5th highest non-league attendance on the day
Average Attendance so far this season  - 2,524

9th best supported non-league team (all above ex League/phoenix teams

Updated thanks Trimmy


----------



## Trimmy (Nov 16, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Attendance re Bath City 1,334  -  13th November  (approx 500 turned away) - 5th highest non-league attendance on the day
> Average Attendance so far this season  - 2,524
> 
> 9th best supported non-league team (all above ex League/phoenix teams


3,334...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2022)

Dulwich Hamlet V Millwall Lionesses  9 January 2022

Dulwich Hamlet FC W

Incredible crowd at Champion Hill, one of our best ever for the Women’s team. A magnificent 473
Thank you for your attendance & vocal support this afternoon

equalling our record gate this season against at
@FulhamFCWomen
. Third highest behind
@DartfordFCWomen
 (585) & Leyton Orient (582) in 2020


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2022)

Conference North Attendance todate this season 09 January 2022 ---- above
Dulwich Hamlet 2,712 todate - 9th highest in non league


----------



## scousedom (Jan 9, 2022)

It was 473.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 7, 2022)

2021-2022 Season

Dulwich Hamlet average attendance for the season 2,712
9th highest non league attendance

6 Conference  Wrexham (8,574), Stockport County (6,852), Notts County (6,800) Chesterfield (6,278) Southend (5,749), Grimsby (5,689)
1 National League North York City (3,116)
1 North West Counties Football League Premier Division Macclesfield Town (unknown)

including 8 home sell out crowds at Champion Hill


----------



## scousedom (May 7, 2022)

I think this is the wrong metric. Attendance divided by average queuing time would be better.


----------



## Roger D (May 7, 2022)

Macc average 3,390 according to a nonleaguefootball.co.uk thread


----------



## Paula_G (May 8, 2022)

Last game of the season, an 8th sell out, and still we had people strolling up about 15 minutes before KO and surprised to be told we’d sold out of tickets on the gate meaning they’d have to queue on the off-chance they could get in.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 8, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Last game of the season, an 8th sell out, and still we had people strolling up about 15 minutes before KO and surprised to be told we’d sold out of tickets on the gate meaning they’d have to queue on the off-chance they could get in.


There shouldn't be any advance tickets, its non league FFS. I spent an hour queuing in the car park yesterday, which was annoying. Whats wrong with anyone who fancies going, just turns up and pays on the gate?


----------



## Paula_G (May 21, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> There shouldn't be any advance tickets, its non league FFS. I spent an hour queuing in the car park yesterday, which was annoying. Whats wrong with anyone who fancies going, just turns up and pays on the gate?


From a personal POV just having pay on the gate without a sophisticated ticketing system would give one no idea of how many people are in the ground and when Champion Hill is full. This also fails to take account of any season ticket holders who might or might not turn up. Additionally as we found in the past we would still get people rocking up at about quarter to & waiting ages in the queue to get in. POTG would work well when demand does not exceed capacity but that’s not the case at CH these days.


----------



## B.I.G (May 21, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> From a personal POV just having pay on the gate without a sophisticated ticketing system would give one no idea of how many people are in the ground and when Champion Hill is full. This also fails to take account of any season ticket holders who might or might not turn up. Additionally as we found in the past we would still get people rocking up at about quarter to & waiting ages in the queue to get in. POTG would work well when demand does not exceed capacity but that’s not the case at CH these days.



Do we have a sophisticated ticketing system?

We do.

Oh ok then.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 21, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> From a personal POV just having pay on the gate without a sophisticated ticketing system would give one no idea of how many people are in the ground and when Champion Hill is full. This also fails to take account of any season ticket holders who might or might not turn up. Additionally as we found in the past we would still get people rocking up at about quarter to & waiting ages in the queue to get in. POTG would work well when demand does not exceed capacity but that’s not the case at CH these days.


Maybe the club can invest in a few of these sophisticated devices with all the money from the bar sales


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (May 21, 2022)

So with those, what happens if 200 season ticket holders turn up at 2.55 and there's already 3,334 inside? 

From the club's point of view online sales makes sense as it's money in the bank. If, for example, you restricted online sales to 2,000, then a lot of cash buyers may not attend if the weather's bad, the team are shite or the six nations is on. If they choose to do that but have bought a ticket, DHFC still get the. cash.

Only way round that is probably season book smartcards and electronic turnstiles which you rarely see even at Championship level, and is excessive for Dulwich


----------



## Taper (May 21, 2022)

Debentures. That's what we need.


----------



## Taper (May 21, 2022)

Pixies' best song imv


----------



## Cat Daisy (May 21, 2022)

Presume you only sell 3334 minus number of season tkts. Then sell more if you know s/t holders aren't going.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (May 21, 2022)

Cat Daisy said:


> Presume you only sell 3334 minus number of season tkts. Then sell more if you know s/t holders aren't going.


I sometimes don't know that until 5 to 3!


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (May 21, 2022)

Taper said:


> Debentures. That's what we need.


Joining me for a half time smoked salmon and avocado on sourdough? #prawnsandwichbrigade


----------



## tonysingh (May 21, 2022)

Ah.... arguements over attendances and ticket sales....we really are charlie big potatoes now.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 12, 2022)

Top 100 Average Attendances in Non League of 2021/22​1) Wrexham – 8644
2) Stockport County – 6974
3) Notts County – 6800
4) Chesterfield – 6278
5) Southend United – 5749
6) Grimsby Town – 5704
7) Macclesfield – 3390
8) York City – 3018
9) Dulwich Hamlet – 2680


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 7, 2022)

First home game of season 2022/23 against Braintree - attendance 1,808 compared to first home game of 2021/22 season 1,922
Hamlet support always starts slowly - but would seem to be on the same trajectory as last season


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 7, 2022)

PartisanDulwich said:


> First home game of season 2022/23 against Braintree - attendance 1,808 compared to first home game of 2021/22 season 1,922
> Hamlet support always starts slowly - but would seem to be on the same trajectory as last season


We actually sold many more tickets than this which would have taken it comfortably past the 2000 mark, but due to the holiday season (and possibly transport issues) it was lower. Bodes well though!


----------



## scousedom (Aug 7, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> We actually sold many more tickets than this which would have taken it comfortably past the 2000 mark, but due to the holiday season (and possibly transport issues) it was lower. Bodes well though!


Wow. So more than 200 bought a ticket but didn’t show up?!
Assuming, what, 400 season tickets in attendance and 400 buying on the gate  (both complete guesses) means 1200 pre-bought tickets, 200 of which are no shows - or 17%? 
That’s a lot of flaky people…


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 7, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Wow. So more than 200 bought a ticket but didn’t show up?!
> Assuming, what, 400 season tickets in attendance and 400 buying on the gate  (both complete guesses) means 1200 pre-bought tickets, 200 of which are no shows - or 17%?
> That’s a lot of flaky people…


It was mostly season ticket holders, was poorly worded from me, yesterday was a record for pre-bought ticket sales for an opening day


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 7, 2022)

I so miss Duncan C in these attendance debates
my kind of maths
#Stato


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 8, 2022)

6th August Home game
8th highest non league attendance - all above in Conference
highest in North and South

(unless Macclesfield or another phoenix club got more)


----------



## Roger D (Aug 8, 2022)

Wythenshaw Town v Macc, played at Macc, attracted 1,122.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 14, 2022)

13th September 2022 - Dulwich Hamlet v Hemel Hempstead Town - attendance 970 
one of Hamlet lowest in many years

Miserable wet night (rained consistently), day after Gavin Rose left as manager and unclear if it was going ahead because of death of QEII, and mid week


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 14, 2022)

PartisanDulwich said:


> 13th September 2022 - Dulwich Hamlet v Hemel Hempstead Town - attendance 970
> one of Hamlet lowest in many years
> 
> Miserable wet night (rained consistently), day after Gavin Rose left as manager and unclear if it was going ahead because of death of QEII, and mid week


I buying a pint and taking a piss was easy enough.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 21, 2022)

16,511 people at Notts County vs Yeovil League game  18th November 2022

beats Dulwich Hamlet v Nunhead  - 16,511 - 1931 record


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 27, 2022)

Women's FA Cup game 2nd round against Gillingham at Champion Hill
attendance 631 a new club record
27 November 2022


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 27, 2022)

*16,254* Dulwich Hamlet v Nunhead - 16,511 - 1931 record


----------

